# What's in the mail?



## ripjack13

I'd like to make this ongoing. Post up what you get in the mail, woodworking wise, and a little blerb about the picture...

Here's what I got yesterday from beartoothwoods ...


 
$2 a piece in the clearance section!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

And a pen kit!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWS

I have some pen blanks coming. Will post a picture when they get here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> And a pen kit!!
> 
> View attachment 128017




You still haven't used that AWESOME curly camphor I sent you!!?? & you're getting more wood!!??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Blackwood from penn state ind. awesome curly cherry from Mike. O and a stylus kit to make for the wife as she don't have enough finger prints to get her phone to work most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

This came in a few days ago and has since been sealed and put in one of my burl drying boxes.

20lbs of Black Ash Burl from Northern MN. Now to wait impatiently while it dries... Plan to use some of it natural, but much of it will take a swim in some Cactus Juice and dye to get some color added to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Holy moley!!! That is awesome looking stuff @Sprung !!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> You still haven't used that AWESOME curly camphor I sent you!!?? & you're getting more wood!!??



I am letting it acclimate for now...

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 128049

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I gotta rough these out first, then it's next on the lathe...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I gotta rough these out first, then it's next on the lathe...
> 
> View attachment 128050




Bowl blanks.... how boring..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

It is kinda boring. A bunch of poplar cuts. But I do have some nice spalted maple in there and some highly valuable black walnut too. I'm working on a sweet crotch bowl right now. Nice colors too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 128049


Nice rack!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## jasonb

Sprung said:


> This came in a few days ago and has since been sealed and put in one of my burl drying boxes.
> 
> 20lbs of Black Ash Burl from Northern MN. Now to wait impatiently while it dries... Plan to use some of it natural, but much of it will take a swim in some Cactus Juice and dye to get some color added to it.
> 
> View attachment 128041
> 
> View attachment 128042


That is some gorgeous bab. I was actually just looking into some earlier this week, that stuff ain't cheap.


----------



## Sprung

jasonb said:


> That is some gorgeous bab. I was actually just looking into some earlier this week, that stuff ain't cheap.



It was a little more than I wanted to pay, but it also wasn't too bad either for what I got. The seller I bought this from consistently has primo BAB and I've been wanting some for a while as I had used up the few pieces of BAB I had.


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> It was a little more than I wanted to pay, but it also wasn't too bad either for what I got. The seller I bought this from consistently has primo BAB and I've been wanting some for a while as I had used up the few pieces of BAB I had.


On fb?


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> On fb?



Yup.


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> .......I'm working on a sweet crotch bowl right now....



A wooden nut cup?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> A wooden nut cup?



I'm making one of those too!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> I'm making one of those too!
> 
> View attachment 128089




I see tool marks, kid... Needs more sanding


----------



## Wildthings

Got this in from Rockler a couple days ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> I see tool marks, kid... Needs more sanding



I know Lee. Why do you think you don't see the inside? Even worse....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> I know Lee. Why do you think you don't see the inside? Even worse....




I was at our local woodturners guild monthly meeting 15 years ago & I proudly showed a buddy my latest most fabulous work of turned art.
He studied it for several seconds & said, " there's scratches all over it".
I looked at it telling him there wasn't a scratch to be seen & he handed me his reading glasses & said look again!

I put them on & said, "Wow, there are scratches all over it". I didn't realize that my up close vision was getting worse. Never needed glasses before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

My turnings are pretty bad still, that's why they don't show up on here! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> My turnings are pretty bad still, that's why they don't show up on here! Tony



You can still show em off in the rough stage you know...


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> You can still show em off in the rough stage you know...



Ya, but a block of wood is pretty boring to some people.......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson

Nuthin special, but got these today, Amazon delivers on Sunday. Resupply of sanding belts for my little Ridgid sanding station, and a wood rasp. I already have a nice one, but it is too big and coarse for some stuff. Saw this on Amazon, pretty decent reviews, 9 bucks delivered so it will be my beater rasp. really like how pointy it is....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Nice !!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

This came today from @Woodworking Vet. Thanks again David!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D

Got this on the mail from Colin. My wife offered my services to make our Pastor something for his first day in our new church. I was really crunched for time so I asked @Schroedc if he minded helping me out. Colin came up big and got this done and out of his shop in record time. lol. Now it's in my hands to make the Pastor a special pen. Thanks again Colin.
Ray

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

That looks great!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D

I would show off the pen blanks I ordered, to go on the pen for our pastor, but disappointing is all I can say. Were advertised as hand picked Grade A. Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Spinartist

Ray D said:


> View attachment 128417 Got this on the mail from Colin. My wife offered my services to make our Pastor something for his first day in our new church. I was really crunched for time so I asked @Schroedc if he minded helping me out. Colin came up big and got this done and out of his shop in record time. lol. Now it's in my hands to make the Pastor a special pen. Thanks again Colin.
> Ray




Is that a pen box or a paddle like my gym teacher had back in Jr. high school??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ray D

Spinartist said:


> Is that a pen box or a paddle like my gym teacher had back in Jr. high school??


Lol......pen box but I do remember the paddle our dean of boys had.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Does a box van count as a box?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Does a box van count as a box?
> 
> View attachment 128430 View attachment 128431



Now that's just mean.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Now that's just mean.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

A 20-lb reel of 0000 steel wool just showed up....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Does a box van count as a box?
> 
> View attachment 128430 View attachment 128431



damn....that's a butt load of curly goodness...
how long before you get to mill it up?


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

It's going to be a bit, my wife saw the pile and started working up a list.... There are a few things I'll build for the house, I'll probably open a thread in the next few weeks requesting sizes with no commitment to buy to work out what the most demanded blanks will be and go from there.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Yesterday, received one of them rare pinus, or sprucus, or firus type reel seat blanks. Outta my mind envisioning how it would look on my new 7', 4wt, Payne 98 taper rod blank!


 

​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Mike Hill said:


> Ray D, 16 minutes ago
> Report​
> Bookmark​
> #35​
> + Quote​
> Reply​
> 
> Page 2 of 2
> < Prev​https://woodbarter.com/threads/whats-in-the-mail.31634/
> 1
> 2​
> Go to First Unread​
> 
> 
> ​Write your reply...
> 
> Forums>Shop Matters . . . .>*The Water Cooler (Woodworking Related Talk)*>​Current Time: 5:18 PM​



Hey Mike, not sure what you were aiming for with this screenshot?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> damn....that's a butt load of curly goodness...
> how long before you get to mill it up?




MILL IT UP!!?? BETTER BE MILLING TURNIN BLANKS, FER SURE!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Schroedc said:


> Hey Mike, not sure what you were aiming for with this screenshot?


Ya know - I had not idea either. So I just did an edit. Am I forgiven?


----------



## The100road

This might be the most gorgeous box I've ever received in the mail. Thanks @rocky1

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## rocky1

You're most certainly welcome! Now get busy turning and let's see what they look like finished already!!  

I suppose... You could start right after pancakes for breakfast though!!  

Uhmmmm... Personally, the orange blossom is a bit much on pancakes or waffles for my tastes, but fresh baked biscuits, with a little butter and you will think you have died and gone to heaven!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Mike Hill said:


> Yesterday, received one of them rare pinus, or sprucus, or firus type reel seat blanks. Outta my mind envisioning how it would look on my new 7', 4wt, Payne 98 taper rod blank!
> View attachment 128461
> 
> ​



You couldn't just get that at Home Depot?


----------



## jasonb

The100road said:


> This might be the most gorgeous box I've ever received in the mail. Thanks @rocky1
> 
> View attachment 128492


I can find another gorgeous box with priority mail marked all over it just like yours and send it too you, if you trade for the contents inside yours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

rocky1 said:


> You're most certainly welcome! Now get busy turning and let's see what they look like finished already!!
> 
> I suppose... You could start right after pancakes for breakfast though!!
> 
> Uhmmmm... Personally, the orange blossom is a bit much on pancakes or waffles for my tastes, but fresh baked biscuits, with a little butter and you will think you have died and gone to heaven!



@rocky1 do you sell bees wax? what kind of price for a large FRbox?


----------



## Lou Currier

New toy

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> New toy
> View attachment 128520



Lou, please share your thoughts on it when you've had a chance to use it. I've been looking at getting a steady rest.


----------



## Lou Currier

I will...I wanted one that had the open side and got a surprise gift card from my daughter (late Christmas gift). Saw on Amazon for just over 50 so I bit the bullet. Going to set it up this weekend and will give a full review.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

vegas urban lumber said:


> @rocky1 do you sell bees wax? what kind of price for a large FRbox?



LFRB I don't have a clue Trev, got no idea how many pounds of wax I can get in one. MFRB I can get 9 lbs. in, which is a bunch of wax, unless you're pouring candles, making lotions, lip balm, or whatever. Wood Barter members get it for $6/lb, plus shipping, MFRB will run you $67.60. If you want a bunch, I can certainly stack a LFRB full and see what we get in it.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

rocky1 said:


> LFRB I don't have a clue Trev, got no idea how many pounds of wax I can get in one. MFRB I can get 9 lbs. in, which is a bunch of wax, unless you're pouring candles, making lotions, lip balm, or whatever. Wood Barter members get it for $6/lb, plus shipping, MFRB will run you $67.60. If you want a bunch, I can certainly stack a LFRB full and see what we get in it.


i make butcher block preserve with it. so yes a bunch is right up my ally. i check that verse my local price and get back to you. thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

vegas urban lumber said:


> i make butcher block preserve with it. so yes a bunch is right up my ally. i check that verse my local price and get back to you. thx



Trev, would you be willing to tell me your recipe and technique for the butcher block preserve? Tony


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Tony said:


> Trev, would you be willing to tell me your recipe and technique for the butcher block preserve? Tony



usually is Beeswax and mineral oil. percentages is varied if you want a firmer or softer product to apply. i use 97 degree coconut oil in mine as well. since i have a source of it in remnants from the local chocolate factory. if you're using it on non eating surfaces, the cheapest candle wax you can find will suffice for the wax part. $22.00 per gallon on amazon for mineral oil is about as cheap as that part gets. i melt mine together on my turkey fryer in a big pot outside.

those two items together make up nearly all of the commercially available butcher block preserves and they are priced at about 50 cents per ounce retail including at home depot and lowes. with cheap wax you can make it for about 29 cents per ounce or just under $40 per gallon. for sealing green wood not really any cheaper than anchorseal. my only advantage is the bulk coconut oil brings my personal use mix down to about $25 a gallon

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> I will...I wanted one that had the open side and got a surprise gift card from my daughter (late Christmas gift). Saw on Amazon for just over 50 so I bit the bullet. Going to set it up this weekend and will give a full review.




I use the One-Way spindle steady rest. Love it!! I use it a lot more than I thought I would when I bought it.


----------



## jasonb

Got mail from @indonesianwood today.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

rocky1 said:


> You're most certainly welcome! Now get busy turning and let's see what they look like finished already!!
> 
> I suppose... You could start right after pancakes for breakfast though!!
> 
> Uhmmmm... Personally, the orange blossom is a bit much on pancakes or waffles for my tastes, but fresh baked biscuits, with a little butter and you will think you have died and gone to heaven!


Sopapillas, lots of butter and lots of honey!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Soft close hydraulic full extension ball bearin slides. Now I can get them drawers done for the desk.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

A few days ago:

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## jasonb

Sprung said:


> A few days ago:
> 
> View attachment 128780
> 
> View attachment 128781

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Just got these ring kits from Bangle Guy, need to get hot on them, I will watch Eric's video on how to make them again. If anyone has made one, and has tips to share, please do. Eric recommends using stabilized wood, I don't have any on hand so I'm going with what I got, either DIW, manzanita, bocote, havent decided yet.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> Just got these ring kits from Bangle Guy, need to get hot on them, I will watch Eric's video on how to make them again. If anyone has made one, and has tips to share, please do. Eric recommends using stabilized wood, I don't have any on hand so I'm going with what I got, either DIW, manzanita, bocote, havent decided yet.....
> View attachment 128815



@Bean_counter made some. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb

please post pics when ring is finished.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

jasonb said:


> please post pics when ring is finished.


Please post build along pictures also!!


----------



## DKMD

barry richardson said:


> Just got these ring kits from Bangle Guy, need to get hot on them, I will watch Eric's video on how to make them again. If anyone has made one, and has tips to share, please do. Eric recommends using stabilized wood, I don't have any on hand so I'm going with what I got, either DIW, manzanita, bocote, havent decided yet.....
> View attachment 128815



I've turned a few with and without stabilized wood. I think the stabilized worked better, but it's not mandatory... a little thin CA before final cuts seems to work OK. 

I drilled the blank with a forstner bit to get close to the right size and then snuck up on it with a scraper. Once I could wedge the core into the blank, I finish turn and sand them by wedging them on a homemade tapered mandrel. I've never seen the video, so there's probably an easier way.

I'm sure I've got some stabilized stuff that I could send you if you're interested.


----------



## barry richardson

DKMD said:


> I've turned a few with and without stabilized wood. I think the stabilized worked better, but it's not mandatory... a little thin CA before final cuts seems to work OK.
> 
> I drilled the blank with a forstner bit to get close to the right size and then snuck up on it with a scraper. Once I could wedge the core into the blank, I finish turn and sand them by wedging them on a homemade tapered mandrel. I've never seen the video, so there's probably an easier way.
> 
> I'm sure I've got some stabilized stuff that I could send you if you're interested.


Thanks for the offer David, I figure the wood will be coated with CA inside and out, so as long as I can get the little piece of wood turned down to the size I want, I'm home free. I like the idea about drilling out the inside, I was thinking the same thing, might even get lucky and have a bit just the right size.....


----------



## NYWoodturner

Barry - I would recommend the stabilized wood. I haven't made any of Eric's rings but have made dozens of the bangles. Even coated in CA the wood will expand and contract with temperature and moisture content. The stainless in the ring won't budge. The odds of a crack at some point down the road are pretty good. 
I have some stabilized woods or would be very happy to stabilize a piece you pick. 
@barry richardson

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson

NYWoodturner said:


> Barry - I would recommend the stabilized wood. I haven't made any of Eric's rings but have made dozens of the bangles. Even coated in CA the wood will expand and contract with temperature and moisture content. The stainless in the ring won't budge. The odds of a crack at some point down the road are pretty good.
> I have some stabilized woods or would be very happy to stabilize a piece you pick.
> @barry richardson


That's a great point Scott, rings get wet all the time... Your post reminded me that I have some stab DIW you did for me, I checked and it is thick enough! yahoo. I think I will go with that, but thanks for the offer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Wildthings said:


> Please post build along pictures also!!


Well it wouldn't be much of a build, but here is an instructional video from the expert, Eric...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Got a few kits in the mail....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D

Schroedc said:


> Got a few kits in the mail....
> 
> View attachment 129178 View attachment 129179 View attachment 129180



Good grief that's a lot of kits. Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Ray D said:


> Good grief that's a lot of kits. Very cool!



And there's 200 not pictured that I bought to stock up for an upcoming job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D

Schroedc said:


> And there's 200 not pictured that I bought to stock up for an upcoming job.


Good for you Colin. Glad to see your doing well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Got a few kits in the mail....
> 
> View attachment 129178 View attachment 129179 View attachment 129180




Colin,
You be turning all those lil bitty things on that great big One-Way lathe???
Now that just ain't right!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

He'll be done with all of those by Monday!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> He'll be done with all of those by Monday!



Monday? Hell, Saturday they'll be done....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Holy


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 , @rocky1 , @Spinartist 

Actually, I leave for a week in Washington DC with a school trip in 7 hours. It'll be a bit before I get to turning.

And no, those get done on a Jet 1221vs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Look what happens when I go in the hospital for two weeks and my wife lets me have access to the bank account and an iPad?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 12 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

In today's mail - more Lambeau Field bleacher wood. Processed 3/4 of it into blanks already and loaded it into my smoker kiln to dry down before it goes into the chamber this weekend for stabilizing.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

That's it? The drugs must be slowing you down.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

You gotta show us contents not just boxes Lou!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills

I think I am starting to feel very sick.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

@Tony I'm still recovering...it's going to take a lot of energy to open all those so be patient Jedi!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Nature Man

Not only do we want to see what's inside the boxes, we want to know what you will make from the expected awesome contents! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Nature Man said:


> Not only do we want to see what's inside the boxes, we want to know what you will make from the expected awesome contents! Chuck



...and then you will demand my first born child

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> ...and then you will demand my first born child



Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

In the mail today were some really nice reprints of Stanley catalogs and a Sargent one that I found really cheap.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony

Got a banjo for my new-to-me Grizzly lathe today. Thanks a bunch @woodtickgreg !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

How do you play that?
Looks heavy....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> How do you play that?
> Looks heavy....



I can figure it out. I told you on FB I are smart!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

but we want to see this on said lathe.


----------



## Schroedc

I got a broken plane in the mail today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I got a broken plane in the mail today





 

????????

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> View attachment 133100
> 
> ????????



No, Beautiful later Stanley 50 light plow plane. THe fence had been broken and glued back together but didn't show in the photos. The rest was mint and the seller made good so I ordered a fence.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

steve bellinger said:


> but we want to see this on said lathe.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Did you have to use a ladder to put it on?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> View attachment 133105



I'm waiting for a blank or a chunk off one to come loose, hit the wall and knock all that stuff out at Tony. Imagine a saw blade falling off the wall onto a spinning blank and flying at him.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

You still haven't wiped the dust off it?  Where's the love man?  Where's the love?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I know, I'm going to clear off that wall when I get home from SWAT.


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> You still haven't wiped the dust off it?  Where's the love man?  Where's the love?



That's new dust. I cleaned the bed off and waxed it as soon as I got it home.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

From the looks of it there is a TON of room under that lathe for more wood. And it'll make for good ballast for the lathe too. Let me know how much you need or better yet just send me a blank check and I'll hook you up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Got these 3 boxes of beautiful wood from Michigan today, thanks @woodtickgreg !!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Tony said:


> Got these 3 boxes of beautiful wood from Michigan today, thanks @woodtickgreg !!!!!
> View attachment 133398



Maybe its just me but I only counted two boxes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff sent me a huge box of pen kits from psi...
Thanks Don!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> Maybe its just me but I only counted two boxes.



Sorry, fat fingers hit the wrong number!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Woodworking Vet said:


> Maybe its just me but I only counted two boxes.





Tony said:


> Sorry, fat fingers hit the wrong number!! Tony



He counted on his toes.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> @Don Ratcliff sent me a huge box of pen kits from psi...
> Thanks Don!!!
> 
> View attachment 133399


Ummm, thats not how this works...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ummm, thats not how this works...



But...I used the force....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ummm, thats not how this works...



Do tell

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Do tell


PSI has changed their shipping rates to Hawaii and wanted $75 to have a dozen pen kits sent here. I added a pen kit for the criminal @ripjack13 and asked he stick them all in a FRB and send to me. Starting to think it was worth the shipping price from PSI...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Criminal....sheesh....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Why in the name of God do they want that much to ship to Hawaii? I mean I know it's lost out there in the middle of the ocean, and it takes a couple extra days to get there, but obviously you weren't needing them overnight if you had them shipped to Marc, to send to you. Is this just PSI policy, or postage rates go up, or what's the deal? Receive quiet a few packages from Kona; if shipping went up that much on 12 pens, I may need to warn the old man before he places an order for queen bees!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Why in the name of God do they want that much to ship to Hawaii? I mean I know it's lost out there in the middle of the ocean, and it takes a couple extra days to get there, but obviously you weren't needing them overnight if you had them shipped to Marc, to send to you. Is this just PSI policy, or postage rates go up, or what's the deal? Receive quiet a few packages from Kona; if shipping went up that much on 12 pens, I may need to warn the old man before he places an order for queen bees!


They only offer fed ex overnight to me now.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Plenty of other good suppliers out there and their shipping is way faster...plus you wouldn't have to worry about them getting lost in @ripjack13's shop

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

My shops clean now....i can find stuff!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> My shops clean now....i can find stuff!



You just stuffed it in other short term hiding spots!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Today I got in some 1/2" x 6" sticks of micarta. Not anything homemade - the good stuff. Respirator definitely will be required when working with this, but I am looking forward to giving the good stuff a spin. Up until now I've only turned a couple pieces of homemade denim micarta that someone else had made.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> My shops clean now....i can find stuff!




Find that curly Camphor & make something with it!


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> They only offer fed ex overnight to me now.



Don, order your PSI stuff from woodturningz.com they are cheaper than PSI for PSI stuff and they ship any way you want. And their customer service is top notch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## gman2431

Got a delicious box of goodies in the mail from @Bigdrowdy1 this weekend!! Perfect holiday snack man Thanks a ton!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Tony sent me a little surprise package today. Very cool my friend Its always nice to receive something made by someone else.

Got me a cool little Texas cutting board that was not shaped like Texas, lol. And I used it right away to chop some veggies for dinner. Washed it and when it dries it will get a good coat of oil and bees wax.



And I needed a bottle stopper for my olive oil, Nice! I think it might be Osage?


 Thanks so much Tony! I dig em both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc

Ever seen what 1100 Mesa pen kits look like? These came earlier in the week. 600 in the top box, and 500 in the box underneath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Ever seen what 1100 Mesa pen kits look like? These came earlier in the week. 600 in the top box, and 500 in the box underneath.
> 
> View attachment 133958


Wow, that's something I would never see, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> @Tony sent me a little surprise package today. Very cool my friend Its always nice to receive something made by someone else.
> 
> Got me a cool little Texas cutting board that was not shaped like Texas, lol. And I used it right away to chop some veggies for dinner. Washed it and when it dries it will get a good coat of oil and bees wax.
> View attachment 133956
> And I needed a bottle stopper for my olive oil, Nice! I think it might be Osage?
> View attachment 133957 Thanks so much Tony! I dig em both.



Greg, you are very welcome, hope you like them my friend! That is Bois d'Arc from that tree Kevin cut down and milled for me. Thought you might like something to remember him by. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

That makes it double special Tony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Tony Got a nice coat of oil and wax on the board, sure is nice to look at. Perfect size for a quick chop,lol. What are the woods? Do you remember?


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> @Tony Got a nice coat of oil and wax on the board, sure is nice to look at. Perfect size for a quick chop,lol. What are the woods? Do you remember?



I think Maple, Cherry, Walnut, White Oak.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> I think Maple, Cherry, Walnut, White Oak.


I think there is some purple heart in it. How you setting on walnut? Need any?


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I think there is some purple heart in it. How you setting on walnut? Need any?



There is Purpleheart in that one, sorry! Right now I'm okay, really trying to clear out some stuff. Once Craft Show Season is over, I think I'm going to get rid of a bunch of stuff I've been holding onto that just gets in the way and I don't use. I will get with with you when I need some though, thanks Greg! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Finally able to get some stuff. A little more and I'm ready to go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Looking good...can't wait to see the pens

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Me too Lou. I'll probably mess several up before I get one almost right. Hopefully I can make one later on that looks as good as the ones you made for me. Gotta order some kits. Gonna start with the slimline and I think I'll get one vertex for the wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Me too Lou. I'll probably mess several up before I get one almost right. Hopefully I can make one later on that looks as good as the ones you made for me. Gotta order some kits. Gonna start with the slimline and I think I'll get one vertex for the wife.


Check out the place @Schroedc mentioned above for kits. Once you get the bug of pen making it is hard to shake. Pretty soon you are buying 1100 kits and your collecting wood by the U-Haul full from displaced folks.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Don Ratcliff the collecting wood has already happened. I've gotta build another building to make room so I can move around in the one I have. And store more wood to dry or a place for you to store some of that koa and euc.  I probably won't buy that many kits in my life!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Don Ratcliff the collecting wood has already happened. I've gotta build another building to make room so I can move around in the one I have. And store more wood to dry or a place for you to store some of that koa and euc.  I probably won't buy that many kits in my life!!!


If I move temporarily from Oahu to VA with a trailer of wood I do not intend on bringing back with me I will make sure to look you up and fill your new building...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Got these gems in the mail yesterday...

The first is a brand new nova G3 chuck with the standard jaw set and a step jaw set. eBay score for $49.00 including shipping 



 

The second is a package from Jerry @Nubsnstubs it is his patented tail stock steady rest and a slab that I believe is mesquite...thanks Jerry, can't wait for the back to get better so I can start turning again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great score on the Nova, and dang cool to have one of Jerry's tools.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

woodtickgreg said:


> Great score on the Nova, and dang cool to have one of Jerry's tools.



Patience and timing on eBay can pay off.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I cant say whats coming in the mail or else @Lou Currier will tattle on me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> I cant say whats coming in the mail or else @Lou Currier will tattle on me...



I'm just looking out for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Got a few kits in the mail today courtesy of @Luckypenney. Guess I need to get my butt to turning...... Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger

nice score man but Colin would of had them turned by noon, so what's taking you so long

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Got a few kits in the mail today courtesy of @Luckypenney. Guess I need to get my butt to turning...... Tony
> 
> View attachment 134414



If you noticed in my video, I don't use my butt to turn. That may be why it takes you so long. Seems an odd way to hold the skew.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> If you noticed in my video, I don't use my butt to turn. That may be why it takes you so long. Seems an odd way to hold the skew.....



You know I'm Greek, we do things different.......

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Hahahaaaa


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> You know I'm Greek, we do things different.......


----------



## rocky1

Note to self... Never try turning anything on Tony's lathe unless you carry your own skew!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> You know I'm Greek, we do things different.......


I thought it was a Texan thing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Schroedc said:


> Ever seen what 1100 Mesa pen kits look like? These came earlier in the week. 600 in the top box, and 500 in the box underneath.
> 
> View attachment 133958


That is scary right there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I hate to see what his handles are shaped like....maybe Lee gave him some pointers on em...
@Spinartist

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I hate to see what his handles are shaped like....maybe Lee gave him some pointers on em...
> @Spinartist

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

CWS said:


> I thought it was a Texan thing.



OH NO!! That's a GREEK thing!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> View attachment 134436



See...he made arrows on it so he wouldn't confuse which end is for what....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

I got one of these in the mail today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice Colin, I'm jelous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## rocky1

Schroedc said:


> I got one of these in the mail today.
> 
> View attachment 134455



I've got to see what the one at work is, looks about like that, and the old man hasn't used it in YEARS. Been hanging on the wall collecting dust for a decade or two at least. Looks kinda like that one though.


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> I've got to see what the one at work is, looks about like that, and the old man hasn't used it in YEARS. Been hanging on the wall collecting dust for a decade or two at least. Looks kinda like that one though.



Take a picture!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

He's got a couple of old ones there. I'll try and remember to get pictures of them tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> This came in a few days ago and has since been sealed and put in one of my burl drying boxes.
> 
> 20lbs of Black Ash Burl from Northern MN. Now to wait impatiently while it dries... Plan to use some of it natural, but much of it will take a swim in some Cactus Juice and dye to get some color added to it.
> 
> View attachment 128041
> 
> View attachment 128042



Matt, is that stuff ready to be cut up yet? Or did I miss it?


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Matt, is that stuff ready to be cut up yet? Or did I miss it?



Still not dry enough - since it's smaller chunks and no pith, I'm letting it dry down a ways before I slice them up so there's less movement in the cut up pieces. I've got these in a styrofoam cooler that's cracked open about 5 inches - allows enough air exchange to keep mold from growing, but also allows it to dry slowly. Once they're reading in the neighborhood of 10% to 12% moisture, then I might start cutting some of it up and then finish drying as smaller pieces. Will likely be sometime either late this year or early next before I cut it up. (That's ok though - I have plenty of other stuff and plenty of other material to keep me busy for a long time...)

I did check on it about a month ago. I can't remember what the moisture reading was, but it's definitely losing moisture. And, so far it's survived without any cracks forming. For me, I've found that sealing all cut faces of burl blanks/chunks with wood glue thinned with a little water and then stacking (with stickers and also with a little extra room to help air move a little) the pieces in a styrofoam cooler with the lid covering most, but not all, of the opening has proven to be a great way to dry burl pieces and keep loss of material from checking to a minimum. Haven't really lost a piece yet! The nice thing about the coolers is that none of them cost me anything!

Coming up soonish I will be cutting up some Spalted Bigleaf Maple Burl I picked up from @The100road earlier this year and finally cutting up the 18" Cherry Burl I picked up from @Schroedc about 16 months ago and will be sealing all that and then loading it into the styrofoam coolers that I currently have empty so that material can start drying.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Lou Currier said:


> Got these gems in the mail yesterday...
> 
> The first is a brand new nova G3 chuck with the standard jaw set and a step jaw set. eBay score for $49.00 including shipping
> 
> View attachment 134327
> 
> The second is a package from Jerry @Nubsnstubs it is his patented tail stock steady rest and a slab that I believe is mesquite...thanks Jerry, can't wait for the back to get better so I can start turning again.
> 
> View attachment 134328




Yep, that's a piece of Mesquite. I hope you make something fancy out of it, and make sure you save the shavings for bbqing steak....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Got some cool stuff....



 

 


And some russian olive burl from norm....

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Saw an ad for a monster hollowing system, both the articulating and captive system, with all the attachments for a price too good to pass up. Showed up at my mom's house today, now I have to wait three weeks until I get home to try it out. I'll need to have one part made as the bed width on my lathe is 1.25", it was 3" on the seller's lathe. All the other measurements are the same so should be to go.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

@Don Ratcliff

Got a box from my favorite Stoopid Islander today. Beautiful pen and blanks Donny! The outrigger canoe might be beyond my skill set, but the kiddo is going to help me out. Thanks Don!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> @Don Ratcliff
> 
> Got a box from my favorite Islander today. Beautiful pen and blanks Donny! The outrigger canoe might be beyond my skill set, but the kiddo is going to help me out. Thanks Don!! Tony
> View attachment 134795


Its easy, you need some glue, a blue lighter and a camera to document your progress with a minimum of 86 pictures like @Kenbo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> @Don Ratcliff
> 
> Got a box from my favorite Islander today. Beautiful pen and blanks Donny! The outrigger canoe might be beyond my skill set, but the kiddo is going to help me out. Thanks Don!! Tony
> View attachment 134795



Why is it in every post you make about me you always say "Stoopid Islander" except when I send you Koa? Now Stoopid is spelled "f.a.v.o.r.i.t.e."

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Why is it in every post you make about me you always say "Stoopid Islander" except when I send you Koa? Now Stoopid is spelled "f.a.v.o.r.i.t.e."



I'm sorry, I messed that post up. I've fixed it now!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I'm sorry, I messed that post up. I've fixed it now!!!!


That's more gooder, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I'm sorry, I messed that post up. I've fixed it now!!!!



BTW, the pen is for your wife, the wood is for @Bean_counter and the canoe is all you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Heh heh heh.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

My wife got a @DKMD reject in the mail. I tried to take it to work and put on my desk but she wasn't having any if that.

Thank you Keller, its beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Lou Currier

@Don Ratcliff is that where you are hiding your wife?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> Its easy, you need some glue, a blue lighter and a camera to document your progress with a minimum of 86 pictures like @Kenbo





86 pictures?!?!?!?!?!? What's he building? A stick?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> @Don Ratcliff is that where you are hiding your wife?



Does he rub it and she pops out?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Schroedc said:


> Does he rub it and she pops out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb

Don Ratcliff said:


> My wife got a @DKMD reject in the mail. I tried to take it to work and put on my desk but she wasn't having any if that.
> 
> Thank you Keller, its beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 134837


@DKMD sent you a reject golden octopus?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

The100road said:


> This might be the most gorgeous box I've ever received in the mail. Thanks @rocky1
> 
> View attachment 128492


Wow!!! Whatcha have to do to get that? Thinking Rocky should make up several boxes like that and surprise the rest of us too. Just a thought.


----------



## The100road

Clay3063 said:


> Wow!!! Whatcha have to do to get that? Thinking Rocky should make up several boxes like that and surprise the rest of us too. Just a thought.



@Clay3063 you just have to ask @rocky1 lots and lots of questions tell he gets tired with you and sends a box of goodies to shut you up.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Good to see you back @Clay3063

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> @Don Ratcliff is that where you are hiding your wife?





Schroedc said:


> Does he rub it and she pops out?





jasonb said:


> @DKMD sent you a reject golden octopus?



You knuckleheads are a riot...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> You knuckleheads are a riot...
> 
> View attachment 134846



It's not even noon, what are you doing awake now??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> It's not even noon, what are you doing awake now??


I have to go to work

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have to go to work



No really, why are you up this early???

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## rocky1

Clay3063 said:


> Wow!!! Whatcha have to do to get that? Thinking Rocky should make up several boxes like that and surprise the rest of us too. Just a thought.



 It's easy... Send big chunks of burl, or spalted maple, or something really nifty, with lots of goodies you want cast, then PayPal funds for Beeswax and Honey. And, ask lots of questions! 


How you been Brother Clay? Hope all is going well up there with your procedure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> It's easy... Send big chunks of burl, or spalted maple, or something really nifty, with lots of goodies you want cast, then PayPal funds for Beeswax and Honey. And, ask lots of questions!
> 
> 
> How you been Brother Clay? Hope all is going well up there with your procedure.


I've been doing ok. Stuck in a motel room for 3 weeks now waiting on a travel trailer to get here from Texas. Hopefully it will get here this weekend. I'll start another thread a little later about what all is going on and how we are doing with it all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Got a box of stuff. 65+ pounds of materials including 270 pieces of acrylic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

Look what just showed up!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Look what just showed up!!
> 
> View attachment 135203
> 
> View attachment 135204



Nice! I only have a little of that stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Nice! I only have a little of that stuff
> 
> View attachment 135205



Not that you're bragging or anything.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Not that you're bragging or anything.....



Nah, for that I'd show the 24 inch by 3 inch thick cookies of buckeye burl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The100road

Schroedc said:


> Nah, for that I'd show the 24 inch by 3 inch thick cookies of buckeye burl



Your guys wood collections make me sad.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

The100road said:


> Your guys wood collections make me sad.



Funny thing is after this year's Holiday Season I'm going to be looking to restock on imported stuff. I'm starting to get down under 10,000 pen blanks in my shop.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Funny thing is after this year's Holiday Season I'm going to be looking to restock on imported stuff. I'm starting to get down under 10,000 pen blanks in my shop.



10,000 blanks? So what you're saying is you'll be out of blanks by Wednesday? Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> 10,000 blanks? So what you're saying is you'll be out of blanks by Wednesday? Tony



Maybe Friday, I have to go out of town this weekend to go visit my daughter at college.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The100road said:


> Your guys wood collections make me sad.


@Schroedc wood collection makes me sad too...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Funny thing is after this year's Holiday Season I'm going to be looking to restock on imported stuff. I'm starting to get down under 10,000 pen blanks in my shop.



Hey Colin, I've got some Mesquite you can import from South Texas! Tony


----------



## The100road

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Schroedc wood collection makes me sad too...



Does it make you sad or happy that he probably secretly has all that Koa turned into pen blanks?

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Schroedc said:


> Nice! I only have a little of that stuff
> 
> View attachment 135205


Where is Cliff when you need some rounds of Snake Wood?


----------



## Schroedc

The100road said:


> Does it make you sad or happy that he probably secretly has all that Koa turned into pen blanks?



I wish. Haven't touched a single piece of that. Got some of the eucalyptus slabbed, but haven't cut into blanks yet


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Nah, for that I'd show the 24 inch by 3 inch thick cookies of buckeye burl



Or this....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 what is that!


----------



## Schroedc

Lou Currier said:


> @ripjack13 what is that!



It's a chunk of wood I need to ship to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

You guys get the cool stuff. All I get is stuff like this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

steve bellinger said:


> You guys get the cool stuff. All I get is stuff like this.  View attachment 135220



Steve, you don't need to get cool stuff, you make cool stuff! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

steve bellinger said:


> You guys get the cool stuff. All I get is stuff like this.  View attachment 135220



But that'll keep your stuff cool!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Schroedc said:


> But that'll keep your stuff cool!


 Well I don't know about keeping them cool. But maybe it'll keep me warm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Got a package from Amazon today with a few things I ordered, one was a premium, patern router bit (got tired of the cheap ones burning up on me) evidently they felt guilty about the price and sent me two Jeff Bezos is like one of the richest guys in the world now, and turns out he's quite generous

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> Got a package from Amazon today with a few things I ordered, one was a premium, patern router bit (got tired of the cheap ones burning up on me) evidently they felt guilty about the price and sent me two Jeff Bezos is like one of the richest guys in the world now, and turns out he's quite generous
> View attachment 135221



Barry, if you want to sell or trade one I would be interested. Tony


----------



## Schroedc

Was out sick a good chunk of yesterday, got my mail today and I'm ready to start a project for the holidays

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Got some 50 cal and some 20mm casings today!
Now how do I make a pen from em.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 135670
> 
> View attachment 135671
> 
> Got some 50 cal and some 20mm casings today!
> Now how do I make a pen from em.....



Did you buy one of the Sharpie taps? use the 20mm for sharpies maybe....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

steve bellinger said:


> You guys get the cool stuff. All I get is stuff like this.  View attachment 135220


If your AC is blowing hot air you got it in wrong... Why would you want something that keeps you warm? To do that here you just open a window...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Got some 50 cal and some 20mm casings today!
> Now how do I make a pen from em.....



Very cool! I'd check out this tutorial from over at IAP. I believe that this is the same way, or a similar way, as to how the one I got from Final Strut was made. If you wanta giant pen with the 20mm, you might be able to do something similar. I noticed it does also touch on making them into pens even without the bullet portion.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Don Ratcliff said:


> If your AC is blowing hot air you got it in wrong... Why would you want something that keeps you warm? To do that here you just open a window...


yea I could but then ever time I looked out over the horizon all I could see is the end of the earth.  O did I mention I hate the ocean


----------



## Don Ratcliff

steve bellinger said:


> yea I could but then ever time I looked out over the horizon all I could see is the end of the earth.  O did I mention I hate the ocean


So you are the one that thinks the world is flat... I didn't think there was anyone older than @Mike1950 on WB... Except @rocky1 who says he is close...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## steve bellinger

Don Ratcliff said:


> So you are the one that thinks the world is flat... I didn't think there was anyone older than @Mike1950 on WB... Except @rocky1 who says he is close...


well I'm close but not quite there yet when this old hillbilly looks across a body of water he wants to see woods on the other side


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Did you buy one of the Sharpie taps? use the 20mm for sharpies maybe....



I did get one. Interesting.....


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Very cool! I'd check out this tutorial from over at IAP. I believe that this is the same way, or a similar way, as to how the one I got from Final Strut was made. If you wanta giant pen with the 20mm, you might be able to do something similar. I noticed it does also touch on making them into pens even without the bullet portion.



I'll have to look at it when I'm on the pc. I have one of the kits strut made. I'll have to look at it to see how he did it....


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I'll have to look at it when I'm on the pc. I have one of the kits strut made. I'll have to look at it to see how he did it....



Yeah, I have some of his .30-06 kits - some I've completed and a couple yet uncompleted - but the 50 cal pen is a whole different beast.


----------



## Sprung

I forgot that he used Slimline tubes and transmission for the 50 cal, but it's the same principle as the Cigar kit used in the IAP tutorial.

Top is the 50 cal he made, bottom is one of the ones I turned from the kits he put together. Paired with a piece of Claro Walnut from @manbuckwal .

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Is that a real bullet nib on the 50 cal?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

steve bellinger said:


> well I'm close but not quite there yet when this old hillbilly looks across a body of water he wants to see woods on the other side


On maui that worked when you looked across the water... You could see kahaolawa Lana and Molokai

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> Is that a real bullet nib on the 50 cal?



Yes, it is - and on the .30-06 as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> So you are the one that thinks the world is flat... I didn't think there was anyone older than @Mike1950 on WB... Except @rocky1 who says he is close...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 135697



NO CLYDE?????
Yer getting soft old man!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> NO CLYDE?????
> Yer getting soft old man!!!!!



I did electrical all day and am tired. Don did not rate Clyde and I feel sorry for him bein stuck on an Island Like that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> I did electrical all day and am tired. Don did not rate Clyde and I feel sorry for him bein stuck on an Island Like that.



You're probably right, we should all take pity. After all, he is just a Stoopid Islander.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> You're probably right, we should all take pity. After all, he is just a Stoopid Islander.


 Yep don on a good day

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> I did electrical all day and am tired. Don did not rate Clyde and I feel sorry for him bein stuck on an Island Like that.





Tony said:


> You're probably right, we should all take pity. After all, he is just a Stoopid Islander.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## NeilYeag

Got this in my delivery today. Awesome cross peen hammer. This is made by an American guy living in Taiwan, so for me helps a lot with the shipping cost and duty. He makes awesome blacksmithing tools. www.gstongs.com Glenn. Look forward to some hot metal action in a few days! (Note these pics are from Glenn, because my photo skills suck) And no I did not take delivery of the red hot one in the first pic............

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Lou Currier

He does nice work.


----------



## ripjack13

oh man, that is a nice looking hammer.....great find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Lou Currier said:


> He does nice work.



Yes he really makes great product. His tongs are really nice and he has a lot of specialty types. Great to deal with and he ships all over the world.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Got my order in the mail today, thanks for all the peanuts @Az Turnings but I'm not sure what to do with the odd shaped skinny bowl blank...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

That palm blank looks like something that was in a box swap not too too long ago

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Is that an Oahu cutting board?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Is that an Oahu cutting board?


It looks like Paxton was using the CNC and tried making a duck... from plywood...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Two more boxes to add to my collection...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

You better hurry up and get the bed on that new lathe polished up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Well...what's inside?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

And plastic....


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

What is the second box?


----------



## ripjack13

A bunch of acrylic sheets from Trev.....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/ended-looking-for-small-3-4-thick-sheet-to-be-made.32760/


----------



## rocky1

Hatchet making material!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

New set of stops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Just got these from Rockler. Anyone ever make one before?
I bought 2 just in case...one is Micheles Christmas gift for her office desk...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Just got these from Rockler. Anyone ever make one before?
> I bought 2 just in case...one is Micheles Christmas gift for her office desk...
> View attachment 136877



I have not made one, but have wondered as to the quality of both the unit and the sound. Let us know what you think of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Just got these from Rockler. Anyone ever make one before?
> I bought 2 just in case...one is Micheles Christmas gift for her office desk...
> View attachment 136877




Think the neighbors can listen in??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Think the neighbors can listen in??


I'm not sure it works like that.
They may be able to play their own music on it....lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I just tried the speaker out. It definitely is not for my screamfest music.
Jazz ...yes..
Easy rock...not bad.
Pop..yes.
As long as it's not (c)rap....you should be good to go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Some fresh 01, and from the UK a knife vice and a knife sanding platform. This is from MP Custom Blades. He makes some excellent stuff. These are built like tanks! Check out his video to see them in action.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Rustburger

I know this thread is a little old but I was really excited about what arrived in the mail today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## The100road

That’s on my xmas list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

No worries, it's an ongoing thread, keep it going! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rustburger said:


> I know this thread is a little old but I was really excited about what arrived in the mail today.
> 
> View attachment 137718



Nice....real nice....


----------



## Schroedc

All I got in the mail today were bills and junk mail.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

I'm calling this my birthday present

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> I'm calling this my birthday present
> View attachment 137722



Very cool Barr! Tony


----------



## Wildthings

Didn't want it to interfere with my Christmas presents LOL
Unboxed and not dirty yet

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Wildthings said:


> Didn't want it to interfere with my Christmas presents LOL
> Unboxed and not dirty yet
> View attachment 137723


Very nice! Hope ya got a good black friday deal on it....


----------



## barry richardson

NeilYeag said:


> Some fresh 01, and from the UK a knife vice and a knife sanding platform. This is from MP Custom Blades. He makes some excellent stuff. These are built like tanks! Check out his video to see them in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136917 View attachment 136918 View attachment 136919 View attachment 136920


Nice setup Neil! I gathered from some of your prior pictures that your shop was a little more "rustic" than that.....


----------



## Tony

Got me a nice box of corks today from @Johnturner. Thanks a lot John! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice....now you can "put a cork in it!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Nice....now you can "put a cork in it!"



Nikki has been trying for 24 years. No soap so far.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have these kits coming today. 


 

They should be here today. But I'm out at my moms havin din din with the family....so I'll have to get em when I get home....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Rockler had these switches on sale for 19 bucks each. I plan to put 3 routers in my table saw outfeed tables and these switches are for that purpose.


 and I got myself some bicycle tools. Park tools are my favorite bicycle tools, got some plastic tire spoons for the tool bag on my road bike. And I got a really nice pair of cable cutters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Tickler had these switches on sale for 19 bucks each. I plan to put 3 routers in my table saw outfeed tables and these switches are for that purpose.
> View attachment 137814 and I got myself some bicycle tools. Park tools are my favorite bicycle tools, got some plastic tire spoons for the tool bag on my road bike. And I got a really nice pair of cable cutters.
> View attachment 137815



Tickler.....what have you been searching for? Hahabahaaa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Tickler.....what have you been searching for? Hahabahaaa



Have you seen "tickled" documentary on HBO?... Some of it is local here and it's a pretty crazy deal... Also a cool watch if ya got HBO.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Stupid phone auto correct, lol. But that is funny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> Have you seen "tickled" documentary on HBO?... Some of it is local here and it's a pretty crazy deal... Also a cool watch if ya got HBO.



Nope....may have to look into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Stupid phone auto correct, lol. But that is funny!



Woodtickler Tools....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Woodtickler Tools....


I've been asked to make one,lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

More stuff, lol
Bicycle cable housing, and a nice keyless 0 3/8 Albrecht chuck with mt2 arbor.


 bog o bicycle brake shoes.


 really nice albrecht chuck for the metal shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jasonb

What' in the mail. Nothing! because twice this week UPS has delivered seperate items to the wrong address and even to the wrong city nonetheless. Usps, amazon, and other shippers do not have this problem. With all the technology out there, shouldn't be that difficult.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Actually... @Mike1950 would disagree with you on that Jason. I'll let him explain when he gets here, you'll feel all better though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jasonb

rocky1 said:


> Actually... @Mike1950 would disagree with you on that Jason. I'll let him explain when he gets here, you'll feel all better though.


Ahhhh yes, I stand corrected I read Mikes thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

jasonb said:


> What' in the mail. Nothing! because twice this week UPS has delivered seperate items to the wrong address and even to the wrong city nonetheless. Usps, amazon, and other shippers do not have this problem. With all the technology out there, shouldn't be that difficult.



We get mail that is not even remotely ours- addressed to different county. UPS- delivers stuff to us that is for people down the block. Fed ex- we have never got someone else's package. 
But to their defence -just a little. Society and shopping is changing - on line shopping is growing at an exponential rate. We have a son/well almost a son that got to be UPS driver 2 yrs ago- there are now 65 drivers with less seniority in his facility. To add to the misery in my neighbor our lots are 1 acre- google divides each lot up into multiple addresses has to make it confusing. But GRRRRR my package still sits in limbo in Augusta Me......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Tickler.....what have you been searching for? Hahabahaaa



I wonder if his ticklers were made in France....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I got a box.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## The100road

Schroedc said:


> I got a box.
> 
> View attachment 138342



Nice. 93 1/2” go ahead and throw one in with my calander please.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Got a box from @Spinartist today. we could smell it before even opening it!

And Lee- My mail person said, and I quote- "Tell him he sucks, putting the temperature on the box....." Thank you for the goodies!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Got a box from @Spinartist today. we could smell it before even opening it!
> 
> And Lee- My mail person said, and I quote- "Tell him he sucks, putting the temperature on the box....." Thank you for the goodies!!!
> 
> View attachment 139043




Enjoy!!

& thank you fer doing our calendars this year!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Got a box from @Spinartist today. we could smell it before even opening it!
> 
> Thank you for the goodies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Post a photo when you make a pen from the Norfolk Island Pine knot!!! They are gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Ok this is over due! Between the holidays before Thanksgiving and up to today I have faced all kinds of challenges (work, holidays,work, computers,weather and time)to get pictures posted of items I have recieved so these really didn't come in the mail today but I have to show them off.

First up @NYWoodturner made me a new skinning knife for skinning my deer and whatever else I felt like skinning. I had planned on going back up to Dads after Christmas but work prevented that so testing on a deer will have to wait till next year. The knife is way nicer than my picture skills will show it to be. This is my 2nd knife from Scott and they are both beauties for sure. Well as you will see Scott also included a box full of wood along with the knife.



 



 



 

Like I said my camera skills suck

@NYWoodturner Thank you so much and sorry it took me so long to post some pictures



Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Ok same song and dance as above but this jewel came from @barry richardson . I call it a SIXY bowl. The wood is Sissco and the thing is sharp. Lots of grain and different contrasting wood and figure going off in all directions. Again i have to state my camera skills are well lets say 1st grade level at best!

Thank you Barry



 



 



 



 




Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ok this is over due! Between the holidays before Thanksgiving and up to today I have faced all kinds of challenges (work, holidays,work, computers,weather and time)to get pictures posted of items I have recieved so these really didn't come in the mail today but I have to show them off.
> 
> First up @NYWoodturner made me a new skinning knife for skinning my deer and whatever else I felt like skinning. I had planned on going back up to Dads after Christmas but work prevented that so testing on a deer will have to wait till next year. The knife is way nicer than my picture skills will show it to be. This is my 2nd knife from Scott and they are both beauties for sure. Well as you will see Scott also included a box full of wood along with the knife.
> 
> View attachment 139269
> 
> View attachment 139270
> 
> View attachment 139271
> 
> Like I said my camera skills suck
> 
> @NYWoodturner Thank you so much and sorry it took me so long to post some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney


Glad you like it Rodney! Hope you get a chance to use it. Excellent choice in beer by the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

This arrived yesterday. I at least got it unpacked and the batteries charged. When I'm done with being sick and the temps get warm enough where it's not going to be an effort in futility to try and heat the garage, I'm looking forward to putting them through their paces.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

I got nuttin"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ok same song and dance as above but this jewel came from @barry richardson . I call it a SIXY bowl. The wood is Sissco and the thing is sharp. Lots of grain and different contrasting wood and figure going off in all directions. Again i have to state my camera skills are well lets say 1st grade level at best!
> 
> Thank you Barry
> 
> View attachment 139275
> 
> View attachment 139276
> 
> View attachment 139274
> 
> View attachment 139277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney


The pleasure is mine Rodney, it pales in comparison to your smoked meats....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Today was an unexpected package - a surprise from my wife's uncle. Flex shaft grinder. Not pictured is a small box of various bits, etc that he also got to go along with it. This will be nice to have - I have wished many times that I had a flex shaft for my Dremel, but have never bought one. Now I've got a dedicated tool for the job. Lots of uses for this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## steve bellinger

Matt I've been wanting to get one of these for years. I've got a flex shaft for my dremel and it works ok for what it is, but just ain't the same. What is the top rpm on that one? I know a lot of turners use these and clam a dremel don't have the rpm's needed to pierce there work. Congrats man and have fun.


----------



## Sprung

steve bellinger said:


> Matt I've been wanting to get one of these for years. I've got a flex shaft for my dremel and it works ok for what it is, but just ain't the same. What is the top rpm on that one? I know a lot of turners use these and clam a dremel don't have the rpm's needed to pierce there work. Congrats man and have fun.



Steve, here's the exact one I have. Overall it seems like a good unit, or at least good enough for me. At the prodding of my wife's uncle, I ended up disassembling the head/end - he was wondering if it would be possible to modify it to have a keyless chuck as he bought one too and would like to have a keyless chuck on his. I discovered it would be, and wouldn't mind it being a keyless chuck myself. But it's a JT0 chuck and even the cheap Chinese JT0 keyless chucks run about $60, so I'm not sure if I'll do that or not. I may also wrap the head/end in grip tape to make it easier to hold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Got a piece of soft maple with 'fish scale' graining and a piece of Chinese Toon...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Steve, here's the exact one I have. Overall it seems like a good unit, or at least good enough for me. At the prodding of my wife's uncle, I ended up disassembling the head/end - he was wondering if it would be possible to modify it to have a keyless chuck as he bought one too and would like to have a keyless chuck on his. I discovered it would be, and wouldn't mind it being a keyless chuck myself. But it's a JT0 chuck and even the cheap Chinese JT0 keyless chucks run about $60, so I'm not sure if I'll do that or not. I may also wrap the head/end in grip tape to make it easier to hold.



I've been shopping there since 95! I love their magazine. All hand drawn and funny quips about each product...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Got a piece of soft maple with 'fish scale' graining and a piece of Chinese Toon...
> 
> View attachment 139348 View attachment 139349


I've never seen maple with grain like that, very cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I've been shopping there since 95! I love their magazine. All hand drawn and funny quips about each product...




Bet we can get every Texan here to visit that site inside of 48 hours! And, half of them will buy something... 

www.sciplus.com/p/TEXAS-FLAG-CURTAINS_62189

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Bet we can get every Texan here to visit that site inside of 48 hours! And, half of them will buy something...
> 
> www.sciplus.com/p/TEXAS-FLAG-CURTAINS_62189



THOSE ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!



My kid has the clock that is right under the curtains. Tony


----------



## rocky1

Hey did you look at the hand drawn picture? The Valance is a 52" x 14" Texas Flag as well. All you need is a couple curtain rods, screen door springs, or bailing twine if you're really cheap and you can have all the shop the windows doctored up nice! Where else you gonna find shop drapes for $5.95 a set!!

How many windows you got in the shop?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

The only windows I have out there are the ones in the garage door so....


----------



## rocky1

$5.95 and 2 pieces of bailing twine, you can have Texas Curtains on every window in the shop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Baling twine????

I'll use barbed wire!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Gonna be tough to slide the curtains on barb wire, but whatever blows yer skirt up! Hurry up and order them curtains!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

These came today! I'll get the ones that are paid for mailed out tomorrow. 

I still have 14 unclaimed ones to unload, er, move along to proud members of WB

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Couple of these packages came today. One came earlier in the week, but I didn't get a chance to open it until just now.

A few pieces of Canvas Micarta, 1 1/2" x 8", the good stuff. Couple nice chunks of Buckeye Burl. And some Aussie Burls from @Albert Kiebert .

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

@Tim Carter just sent me this piece. it was part of a sale trade we did on a large box of chamise burl. it is a live oak stump. tree was about 4 inches across at the stump. had a 90 degree turn in the body of the root ball that made for some nice pattern

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

vegas urban lumber said:


> @Tim Carter just sent me this piece. it was part of a sale trade we did on a large box of chamise burl. it is a live oak stump. tree was about 4 inches across at the stump. had a 90 degree turn in the body of the root ball that made for some nice pattern
> 
> View attachment 140651
> 
> View attachment 140652
> 
> View attachment 140653
> 
> View attachment 140654



That's Awesome! Great work Tim! Tony


----------



## The100road

Aussie burl casting goodies!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve Walker

Out of the blue my son in law says he has a couple of boxes for me.
His folks spend part of the winter in Don Ho land.
They sent me a chunk of macadamia (checked pretty bad but I'm not complaining) a chunk of mango and a bigger chunk of koa.
Pics in a minute or two

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Steve Walker

Mango



 

Macadamia



 



 

And the Kia

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Steve Walker

Dam phone....doesn't even recognize a piece of koa.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD

Nice score, Steve!

I got a couple of sweet WB calendars in the mail today! Woohoo!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Steve Walker said:


> Dam phone....doesn't even recognize a piece of koa.


From the land of Don Who? You better watch it fella...


----------



## Mr. Peet

Don Ratcliff said:


> From the land of Don Who? You better watch it fella...


 Did he spell Ho wrong? Don Ho, as in Donald Tai Loy Ho, the Tiny Bubbles guy. The first Hawaiian Don, or was he the second, no maybe third...

Don Who was the contortionist from the Philippines. Or are you thinking of the singer Don Who?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mr. Peet said:


> Did he spell Ho wrong? Don Ho, as in Donald Tai Loy Ho, the Tiny Bubbles guy. The first Hawaiian Don, or was he the second, no maybe third...
> 
> Don Who was the contortionist from the Philippines. Or are you thinking of the singer Don Who?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve Walker

To avoid any further confusion that you seem to be mired in @Don Ratcliff ....

THIS DON HO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve Walker

Hey @Tony 
Oh great and powerful @Tony 

Flip a switch or two, press a couple buttons and rechristen @Don Ratcliff to be "Don Ho the great Hawaiian crooner"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Wait.... Let's not be stirrin the little Texan! It's his first day on the job, and he don't need to be flippin switches, and such in the back room!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Wait.... Let's not be stirrin the little Texan! It's his first day on the job, and he don't need to be flippin switches, and such in the back room!


Just as long as he doesn't push any buttons. I cannot take anymore button screw ups...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Just as long as he doesn't push any buttons. I cannot take anymore button screw ups...



One bomb threat and Don turns into Nervous Nelly...

Stoopid Isander!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> View attachment 140823


When this is what you are told is about to happen, yeah... You need to change your shorts.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

You get the Sunami warning last week too, or was that too far away for them to tell you that might be on the way, before they decided it wasn't. 

Heard they had warnings on the west coast and the first thing I thought was, "Oh crap, the siren's are going off in Hawaii and Don's under the kitchen table again!!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Waves and winds don't scare us but that crazy sumbit in North Korea does.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

I told you, you got nothing to worry about there. He's shootin for the mainland, Hawaii is but a speck in the middle of the ocean, it is a little bitty target with not a whole lot of casualties. Given the performance of their missiles so far, he needs a target as big as the mainland, so he can actually try and hit something, and hope he finds a nearby population center.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

There are over a million people in the blast radius from Trump Tower at any given time. And we are close enough to offset the countermeasures


----------



## rocky1

But he has to hit that little bitty target out there in the middle of the ocean! It don't count if all he kills is fish, before Trump makes North Korea look like a bag of jiffy pop after 12 minutes in the microwave. He needs a BIG target to hope to hit something!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Wait.... Let's not be stirrin the little Texan! It's his first day on the job, and he don't need to be flippin switches, and such in the back room!



He can't reach em. You guys are safe....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Steve Walker

Still assembling

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

Today it was a California Air Tools 10 gallon, 2 hp compressor. Normally about $340, the other night Amazon had them listed for $245. Since it was the next thing on my list and I was hoping to buy this exact model in about a month anyways, my wife told me to go ahead and order it and take advantage of saving about $100. Courtesy of Amazon Prime and two day shipping, Tuesday night's late night order arrived today. Price was back up to normal by the time I woke up early Wednesday morning.

This is a nice upgrade from the little 2 gallon screamer I've had, which would take more than 10 minutes to fill and was so loud I couldn't stand to be in the shop when it was filling. This filled from empty to 120PSI in about 90 seconds when I turned it on. Advertised at 70 decibels, about the volume level of a conversation, and that's spot on, so nice and quiet. I have an air line that runs between the garage and the basement, since I have my main shop in the garage and turning corner in the basement and wanted compressed air in both locations. With how quiet this one is, I've been given the green light to set it up in the basement to supply air to both shop spaces instead of having to find a corner for it in the garage, which is starting to feel like 10lbs of crap in a 5lb can.

First impression is that this is a stout, well built unit that will serve me very well. Weighs 90lbs!

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Got my order in today from Woodturninz today for the Pen Swap. Pen kit-check, extra tubes-check, bushings and drill bit-check. @woodman6415 gave me a mandrel so I'm ready to go! Except I don't know how to turn a pen......
We'll see how this goes! Tony

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I don’t know what you’re going to do with the “drill-hit” but I can see you’re planning ahead for screw ups and got some extra tubes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> I don’t know what you’re going to do with the “drill-hit” but I can see you’re planning ahead for screw ups and got some extra tubes.



Yes, I am planning on screwing up quite a bit actually, might have to get more tubes! You need new glasses Lou, it says Bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> ...... bushings and drill hit-check......
> 
> 
> 
> Lou's glasses are fine, it says hit, you need to check yours Tony, probably a good idea before turning a pen anyways..
Click to expand...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony




----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Tony said:


> Got my order Pen kit-check, extra bushings and drill hit-check. [


----------



## Tony

Now it makes sense! My apologies to all, couldn't figure out what people were seeing that I wasn't! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Talk about glasses

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jasonb

Tony said:


> Now it makes sense! My apologies to all, couldn't figure out what people were seeing that I wasn't! Tony


 That was funny...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jasonb

jasonb said:


> That was funny...


Sign me up when you all decide to another bit (rrr hit) like that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Here I fixed for the newest moderator

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Got my order in today from Woodturninz today for the Pen Swap. Pen kit-check, extra tubes-check, bushings and drill bit-check. @woodman6415 gave me a mandrel so I'm ready to go! Except I don't know how to turn a pen......
> We'll see how this goes! Tony
> View attachment 141599



Long and cylindrical seems t be preferential! 




Tony said:


> Now it makes sense! My apologies to all, couldn't figure out what people were seeing that I wasn't! Tony



It was those sneaky Chinese trying to confuse you!



You do know the rules state you're not supposed to tell the recipient what you're turning? It's supposed to be a surprise.


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Long and cylindrical seems t be preferential!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was those sneaky Chinese trying to confuse you!
> 
> 
> 
> You do know the rules state you're not supposed to tell the recipient what you're turning? It's supposed to be a surprise.



I don't even know what I'm turning, it'll be a surprise to all of us!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> I don't even know what I'm turning, it'll be a surprise to all of us!!


Whatever it turns out to be will certainly be a valuable collector's piece. @Bean_counter better hold on to it for when you become a famous pen artist.


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Whatever it turns out to be will certainly be a valuable collector's piece. @Bean_counter better hold on to it for when you become a famous pen artist.



Thanks for the vote of confidence Tom, you have more faith than I do! Tony


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Tom, you have more faith than I do! Tony



We saw your last pen so anything will be an improvement.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bean_counter

Tom Smart said:


> Whatever it turns out to be will certainly be a valuable collector's piece. @Bean_counter better hold on to it for when you become a famous pen artist.



Pretty sure it’ll become firewood

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Bean_counter said:


> Pretty sure it’ll become firewood


Oooo, the gauntlet has been thrown.....

Pick up the challenge, Tony.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Tony

Last October I got a booth at the Texas Country Reporter festival in Waxahachie, up by Dallas. @Bigdrowdy1 came and hung out awhile. We walked around looking at other booths and came across a guy that had some nice Mesquite pieces. Got to talking to him, ended up being @Mike R. Well, yesterday out of the blue this showed up in my mailbox. Gorgeous piece, now I just have to come up with a project worthy of it! Thanks a bunch Mike! Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Tony said:


> Last October I got a booth at the Texas Country Reporter festival in Waxahachie, up by Dallas. @Bigdrowdy1 came and hung out awhile. We walked around looking at other booths and came across a guy that had some nice Mesquite pieces. Got to talking to him, ended up being @Mike R. Well, yesterday out of the blue this showed up in my mailbox. Gorgeous piece, now I just have to come up with a project worthy of it! Thanks a bunch Mike! Tony
> View attachment 141775 View attachment 141776


That'd make a great looking pen, if only you had a reason to make a pen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> That'd make a great looking pen, if only you had a reason to make a pen.



True, but I got @Bean_counter. Not really a reason to set the bar very high.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> True, but I got @Bean_counter. Not really a reason to set the bar very high.



Tony, even if you wanted to set the bar high, you're not tall enough to reach!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Tony said:


> Last October I got a booth at the Texas Country Reporter festival in Waxahachie, up by Dallas. @Bigdrowdy1 came and hung out awhile. We walked around looking at other booths and came across a guy that had some nice Mesquite pieces. Got to talking to him, ended up being @Mike R. Well, yesterday out of the blue this showed up in my mailbox. Gorgeous piece, now I just have to come up with a project worthy of it! Thanks a bunch Mike! Tony
> View attachment 141775 View attachment 141776



Me 2!!! but cant get my pictures to download tonight. I am starting to feel like my parents and VCR's now a days!! Hope to post soon.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

finely dagnabit this is frustrating go search Hells half acre to locate something that use to be in 1 spot now aint even close to where it was!!!



 




 



Rodney

Thanks @Mike R . I am gonna have something headed your way Sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Bean_counter

Sprung said:


> Tony, even if you wanted to set the bar high, you're not tall enough to reach!



Bam!

@Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Tony, even if you wanted to set the bar high, you're not tall enough to reach!



Hahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## Steve Walker



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Steve Walker

AND.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Steve Walker said:


> View attachment 141811



School auditorium seats?


----------



## Steve Walker

Movie theater I was told.
Stamped steel frame, pressed plywood seats and backs.
Weren't in very good shape when I got them, that's why they're shop porch seating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

Boy oh boy. I better figure out how to cast hybrids!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## CWS

@Bigdrowdy1 and @Tony must be really sweet talkers or something. Nice wood guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Got home to find a box waiting on me @robert flynt. Really sharp and not just in the looks department either.
This knife will cut.




 




 

Thank you Robert



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man, that's beautiful!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Got home to find a box waiting on me @robert flynt. Really sharp and not just in the looks department either.
> This knife will cut.
> 
> 
> View attachment 141865
> 
> 
> View attachment 141867
> 
> Thank you Robert
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney


Thanks for the kind words Rodney. If you have any problem with it let me know and I will make it right.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Tony

robert flynt said:


> Thanks for the kind words Rodney. If you have any problem with it let me know and I will make it right.



Next time I go to Rodney's house he will have a problem keeping that knife!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt

Tony said:


> Next time I go to Rodney's house he will have a problem keeping that knife!! Tony


Am I going to have to come over there and take the teeth away from you two keep you two from biting each other!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Wildthings

robert flynt said:


> Am I going to have to come over there and take the teeth away from you two keep you two from biting each other!


Another way would to bring another knife for Tony so they each had one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Got this today, the packing peanuts were a little harder than normal and elongated with funny lines all through them but im sure I'll find a use for those silly things.

Thank you @rocky1

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Nice...my wife used all my honey up within a month....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

You might wanna wait till he gets some better packing materials to order more. These are hard as a rock and have stains all through them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I know you're used to all that Curly Hawaiian wood, so I thought I'd send you something different and mundane to play with. However, you're probably the only guy on the island that has any Spalted Red Oak; bequeath someone with a pen, I bet they'll think it unusually different and cool. Gotta get some more of those cut and stabilized, my box of Stabilized Spalted Red Oak blanks is about empty. They weren't quite as nice as I would have liked, but they'll turn some really sweet pens. Pancakes for breakfast in the morning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The Orange blossom honey is my fave!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> The Orange blossom honey is my fave!



That makes great meade.....


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> That makes great meade.....



Makes great beer too, have several small breweries in Jacksonville buy Orange Blossom honey specifically for certain recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

This little box of goodies showed up Saturday....



 

Exoticblanks is a good place, but I'd rather get get a free pen blank instead of candy...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> This little box of goodies showed up Saturday....
> 
> View attachment 142391
> 
> Exoticblanks is a good place, but I'd rather get get a free pen blank instead of candy...



You did better that me. The last order I got from Woodturninz had one little roll of Smarties candy..... not that I need candy either!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I went in on an order with @rocky1 and @Mike Hill on some Black Locust Burl pen blanks from @Buga and Rocky did all the foot work re-packing and sending out to us. Well this man packs with some awesomely sweet peanuts and multi-colored blanks for fillers. Received this a while back but just been to busy to post pictures. 

Thanks Rocky you BEE the man!!



 



 



Rodney

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Wildthings

What are those colorful blanks?


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> What are those colorful blanks?


I think those are the moss that rocky cast....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I believe that is correct.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Yep, that is the Rocky Moss Mellow blanks. 

Assorted Hobby Lobby dyed mosses, occasional lychen, found in the dried flower arrangement section at Hobby Lobby. Mix in a little microfine-glitter to grab folks attention. Stuff the mold full, fill with resin. Poke around a little to work bubbles out, and it moves a little dye in the resin. Pretty simple to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff had a chunk of some funny looking wrinkled wood (via @Schroedc ) sent to me...




 

I just got done vacuuming out the Hawaiian/Minnesota spider webs....
Now to cut it up.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Did that hammer grow into the tree?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> Did that hammer grow into the tree?



No sir....I cant find a blue lighter for scale....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> No sir....I cant find a blue lighter for scale....



I think you might be the first person to actually show a piece that looks promising from dons wood. Ive heard so much about all this "curly" koa and ain't seen squat on here!! Now slice that thing!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Rodney

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Rodney



I heard he identifies as Transislander so I'm not sure it's totally his fault .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

gman2431 said:


> I heard he identifies as Transislander so I'm not sure it's totally his fault .



Yea I may have to agree with you Cody. He may not be sure of curly or straight !! I believe maybe the nuts have him confused  I don't know or remember if he knows the difference between big nuts and coconuts,curly and straight either that or @Schroedc is shipping the nice stuff back to @Don Ratcliff trying to make it look like he has some awesome wood. I bought some of the lesser desired stuff hoping it wood bring out the infamous curly KOA but heck my curly pecan seems to top that. Not saying there ain't none just saying ain't seen it. Really makes one ponder if it ain't all just hype at this point. 
now I understand Colin has a new job and I am all good with that butt! the curl of the world has not shown up here. Like taking a kid to the candy store and promising the Willy Wonka Factory and delivering the liqueur store candy selection.
If It Be Let Us See It !!!

We Have Waited Long Enough!!! 



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yea I may have to agree with you Cody. He may not be sure of curly or straight !! I believe maybe the nuts have him confused  I don't know or remember if he knows the difference between big nuts and coconuts,curly and straight either that or @Schroedc is shipping the nice stuff back to @Don Ratcliff trying to make it look like he has some awesome wood. I bought some of the lesser desired stuff hoping it wood bring out the infamous curly KOA but heck my curly pecan seems to top that. Not saying there ain't none just saying ain't seen it. Really makes one ponder if it ain't all just hype at this point.
> now I understand Colin has a new job and I am all good with that butt! the curl of the world has not shown up here. Like taking a kid to the candy store and promising the Willy Wonka Factory and delivering the liqueur store candy selection.
> If It Be Let Us See It !!!
> 
> We Have Waited Long Enough!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



Yeah, I've been doing a pretty crappy job getting it all cut up. Haven't sent anything back to @Don Ratcliff , haven't used any of it myself. it's just in a big pile keeping my wife from parking in the garage. What with trying to keep the business afloat and finding out my wife was less than forthcoming with the state of our finances (Apparently house payments weren't getting made...) I should have gotten a lot more of it cut by now. On a positive note, I turned down an offer to sell the sawmill so I can still process and with the new job being a 9-5 type deal I can use my nights and weekends to work through it. And not having the shop as a business much any more I'll probably turn the showroom into work/storage space so I can slab and pile it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Schroedc hey bud get up house in order. I doubt anyone is out of wood. I am mainly yanking the crazy Islander chain. 
Now where did I put that incoming missle button at!



Rodney

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Schroedc hey bud get up house in order. I doubt anyone is out of wood. I am mainly yanking the crazy Islander chain.
> Now where did I put that incoming missle button at!
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



Thanks, got the house figured out by draining the emergency reserve so we're good there. It just sucks a bit because I had planned to replace her car that's falling apart and now that waits. It's life, I'll survive, The steady paycheck thing will be nice going forward.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

My first "big" for me order. From Woodturningz. Mixture of about 45 kits, a few keychains kits, bushings, bottle stoppers, and bottle stopper mandrel and kit. AND got a free pen blank and a roll of Smarties!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> My first "big" for me order. From Woodturningz. Mixture of about 45 kits, a few keychains kits, bushings, bottle stoppers, and bottle stopper mandrel and kit. AND got a free pen blank and a roll of Smarties!
> 
> View attachment 143383
> 
> View attachment 143384
> 
> View attachment 143385



Their customer service is some of the best I've ever run into.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Never turned on something this small,hope I can do it. Lol all ways wanted something I could carry with me,now I got me one I can take for a walk when I want

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

steve bellinger said:


> Never turned on something this small,hope I can do it. Lol all ways wanted something I could carry with me,now I got me one I can take for a walk when I wantView attachment 143475View attachment 143474


It's nice to have a small one and a big one. When i just had a monster Grizzly I felt silly turning a bottle stopper on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just received some simstone from @Bean_counter ! Awesome!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> It's nice to have a small one and a big one. When i just had a monster Grizzly I felt silly turning a bottle stopper on it!


I'm sure that was not the only time you have felt silly.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I got a new set of drill bits and a roll of ye olde sticky back sandy paper....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I got a new set of drill bits and a roll of ye olde sticky back sandy paper....
> 
> View attachment 167703



I had to get a roll of sticky sandpaper for my Porter Cable Profile Sander awhile back, it ain't cheap..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I had to get a roll of sticky sandpaper for my Porter Cable Profile Sander awhile back, it ain't cheap..



It is if you use a page called Honey. It watches the prices and alerts you if the price goes to a specific amount.
I had it set for below $15. I got it it for 11.99!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> It is if you use a page called Honey. It watches the prices and alerts you if the price goes to a specific amount.
> I had it set for below $15. I got it it for 11.99!



Nice! I'm generally not disciplined enough to do that, wait until I'm out and need it right away.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Nice! I'm generally not disciplined enough to do that, wait until I'm out and need it right away.....


Do you need some now? No?... it's a good time to look at that site and order it then. Easypeesey

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

It's still at 11.99....

Amazon link


----------



## Tony

I appreciate it but I have a nearly new roll that should last me about 5 years.


----------



## ripjack13

Mine lasted about a year. I guess when you're @Tony sized, you use smaller pieces.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Terrific set of bits, you'll love them! They track nice and straight, without fail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Terrific set of bits, you'll love them! They track nice and straight, without fail.



Yep. Those are real nice. I have a smaller count set from a few years ago. This new set, I had those in my cart for a long tim before the price went down to $50. Then I saw a vendor with a $10 off coupon. Score!!!


----------



## rocky1

Broke down and ordered the DeWalt 20 Volt Jigsaw today. So it should be in the mail in a day or two anyhow.

Received a catalog from CPO Outlets, which I encountered ordering something awhile back, Nova Chuck accessories I think, don't recall. At any rate, the DeWalt 20V Jigsaw is currently on a Special Deal, price was a little higher than Lowes... $159 for the bare tool, but Special Deal was, you get a 4 amp hour battery FREE and FREE shipping, through the end of the month. And, since the 4 amp hour battery retails for $65, that makes the Jigsaw a $94 deal. Didn't even blink! Ordered it at work so I wouldn't forget. Dozens of tools with the same deal, if you're already on the DeWalt 20 Volt train, might want to check them out and see what you might need with your new spare battery!

https://www.cpooutlets.com/dewalt-cordless-tools/dewalt-cordless-tools,default,sc.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I got makita....


----------



## rocky1

Check the link, there was a bunch of Makita goodies in the catalog as well. Not sure what kind of deals they have there, I didn't look at that page. 

Picked up the DeWalt drill kit on sale, picked up the impact driver kit 'cause it was on the bargain shelf at Lowes, and Carl the floor manager, let me have it for 35% off, although it wasn't supposed to be on the shelf, so I have 2 chargers and 4 batteries (_2 - 2 amp hour 2 - 4 amp hour_) already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, you might want to go check that Makita deal. Buy a 4 amp hour battery and charger starter pack, and get your choice of bare tool.


----------



## Lou Currier

Good prices on nova chucks and accessories


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> It's still at 11.99....
> 
> Amazon link



What did the drill bits cost? I have the same set but missing about 7 bits that have broken over the last 10 years. Bought one replacement bit that I needed for $23 and stopped there.


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> Good prices on nova chucks and accessories




Yeah, they run some pretty good deals in their E-Bay store. Wouldn't say they're the cheapest place around, like anything you need to shop around, but they have some decent deals.


----------



## Tom Smart

Uh huh.





Stuff I shipped from the Big Island is here, less one box the USPS says is “arriving later”. Mango, Kou, Koa, Ironwood, Milo, Sugi.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Holy cow. Those boxes are beat up!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> Holy cow. Those boxes are beat up!


That’s the good side. 
Heavy wood with no packaging to cushion. But everything made it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Got an order from psi this weekend. 
A mach3 razor.
50cal pen.
3 Car air freshener kits.
And 5 maple pen boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh yea, and a new miter gauge for my bandsaw....



 

Apparently @Sprung is involved in it too...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tony

Marc, let me know what you think about the air freshener kits, I was thinking about getting some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Got these in today. About 50 Cocobolo blanks, about 1-1/2" square by 2" tall. I think they are for bottle stoppers. Not sure what I'm going to do with them, but I like me some Coco!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I know what you can do with them make bottle stoppers or an end grain cutting board would be cool with that shape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I know what you can do with them make bottle stoppers or an end grain cutting board would be cool with that shape



I can imagine the reactions some would have from that cutting board! 

I've personally never had a problem with certain woods until recently....


----------



## trc65

Decided to try turning a few pens....

10 pen kits, bushings, drill bits, carbide tipped live and dead centers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Got these in today. About 50 Cocobolo blanks, about 1-1/2" square by 2" tall. I think they are for bottle stoppers. Not sure what I'm going to do with them, but I like me some Coco!
> View attachment 173701




Dreidels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> Dreidels



Lee, that's what my wife thought too!


----------



## Wildthings

Spinartist said:


> Dreidels


A whole lotta them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Was surprised last week to a mail delivery. A friend sent me a piece of 'Needlewood' and a piece of 'black box burl' to add to the the sample collection. He sent Paul some 'needlewood' also, so he'll have better pictures on his site some time soon. The 'Needlewood' reminds me a lot of the _Grevillea_ genus.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

Well, had another great surprise arrive this week, some African sumac (_Searsia lancea_) and Velvet mesquite from Barry, @barry richardson . These are headed to be reference samples in the wood collection. Paul, did you want to take any pictures? @phinds



 



Barry, thanks for the _Missouri Conservationist_ magazine, used as additional packing. I read the entire thing this morning while waiting for temps to rise to freezing before heading out in the yard. I enjoyed doing so.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, had another great surprise arrive this week, some African sumac (_Searsia lancea_) and Velvet mesquite from Barry, @barry richardson . These are headed to be reference samples in the wood collection. Paul, did you want to take any pictures? @phinds
> 
> View attachment 174417 View attachment 174418
> 
> Barry, thanks for the _Missouri Conservationist_ magazine, used as additional packing. I read the entire thing this morning while waiting for temps to rise to freezing before heading out in the yard. I enjoyed doing so.


Your welcome Mark, yea the Missouri Conservationist is a great little mag. Mailed free to Missouri residents, my brother sends me a stack every once in a while...


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> ...Paul, did you want to take any pictures?


Thanks Mark, but I'll just wait until you've processed them into samples.


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> Thanks Mark, but I'll just wait until you've processed them into samples.



I had offered so you get to photograph the entire piece, and so you could do an end grain on a thicker piece. This allows you greater margin of flexibility, if end(s) are out of square, and allows me to re-cut the ends square as well when resizing. After I process them, they are finish sized with a wax sealer.


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> I had offered so you get to photograph the entire piece, and so you could do an end grain on a thicker piece. This allows you greater margin of flexibility, if end(s) are out of square, and allows me to re-cut the ends square as well when resizing. After I process them, they are finish sized with a wax sealer.


Ah. Well, that does sound good, so yeah. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill

I A new CBN wheel. Grew tired of refacing my 120 grit AO wheel. My other wheel on the Rikon sliw grind is 180. Spoke to Ken at Woodturning Wonders (great guy) and went to a 600 grit “wide” to put on the grinder.


Sure is pretty & will have it on today—- scary sharp is where it’s at!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill

Well I’d been thinking of getting a scraper for outside work on bowls— almost anything to cut down on sanding. Did some looking, found one then discovered a 2-fer. Hurricanes have been good tools for so figured “wth”?
I also had been wanting to try/use a burnisher to get a better burr on the scraper edges.
Time will tell,,,,

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson

Just in from the UK! From my brief bit of shopping around, looks like that's the only place its made and sold from. Amazon sells it, but I still think it comes from the UK. Enywho, this is a two part epoxy putty, pretty much like JB Weld, but in a cool color, and machineable. I saw another turner mention it on line for inlay, and it got me curious, I plan to experiment with incorporating it with crushed turquoise to fill cracks, I'll let ya know how it goes....

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Heard a lot and seen it some. Been wanting to try it. Do a review on it for us @barry richardson.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65

I've used Milliput, but only for eyes/ buttons on snowmen, largest area about 1/8" dia. Turns and sands easy, but I did get a little smear of black on maple snowmen. Easily fixed with a little hand sanding. Not tried it on anything larger.

One hint, leave a little mounded over area you are filling. When I first tried it, attempted to leave flush with surface by scraping with my finger and found that some of the surface crumbled when finish turning. Probably didn't have it pressed in enough, so now I leave a little extra on top.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I received a glue bot, some silicone glue brushes and spreaders, some fresh glue, and some cutting board feet. The feet are kinda small but this might actually be a good thing and not raise the cutting boards to high. And they came with stainless steel screws. An Amazon purchase.


 Nail clipper for scale since I dont have a blue lighter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Maverick

About three months ago I won a guessing game over on the pen turners forum where I won $100 worth of wood blanks from George’s Bits of Timber. He is in Australia and shipping was not included. While it was going to cost me around $50 US to ship, I could not resist getting some cool Australian wood. Here is what came in the mail today. I added a picture of the packing list but let me know if there is a specific piece you want to know what it is.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Maverick said:


> About three months ago I won a guessing game over on the pen turners forum where I won $100 worth of wood blanks from George’s Bits of Timber. He is in Australia and shipping was not included. While it was going to cost me around $50 US to ship, I could not resist getting some cool Australian wood. Here is what came in the mail today. I added a picture of the packing list but let me know if there is a specific piece you want to know what it is.
> 
> View attachment 179061
> 
> View attachment 179062
> 
> View attachment 179063



Which one is the cork wood?


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Today I received a glue bot, some silicone glue brushes and spreaders, some fresh glue, and some cutting board feet. The feet are kinda small but this might actually be a good thing and not raise the cutting boards to high. And they came with stainless steel screws. An Amazon purchase.
> View attachment 179056 Nail clipper for scale since I dont have a blue lighter.
> View attachment 179057



The glue brushes are great, you're going to love it!
I bought a Glu bot about a month ago, still haven't tried it yet though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

ripjack13 said:


> Which one is the cork wood?



#23 in top picture and a resin filled one is in the top right in the second pic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds

ripjack13 said:


> Which one is the cork wood?


I'm guessing #23 since corkwood looks a lot like sycamore.

EDIT: well, nuts. Called that one after the fact, I see. Didn't read beyond Marc's question before answering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

Good eye Paul


----------



## ripjack13

barry richardson said:


> View attachment 178538
> Just in from the UK! From my brief bit of shopping around, looks like that's the only place its made and sold from. Amazon sells it, but I still think it comes from the UK. Enywho, this is a two part epoxy putty, pretty much like JB Weld, but in a cool color, and machineable. I saw another turner mention it on line for inlay, and it got me curious, I plan to experiment with incorporating it with crushed turquoise to fill cracks, I'll let ya know how it goes....



I love the milliput epoxy. Like Tim said, leave it proud a little to sand it.
I can't wait to see what you do with it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Maverick said:


> About three months ago I won a guessing game over on the pen turners forum where I won $100 worth of wood blanks from George’s Bits of Timber. He is in Australia and shipping was not included. While it was going to cost me around $50 US to ship, I could not resist getting some cool Australian wood. Here is what came in the mail today. I added a picture of the packing list but let me know if there is a specific piece you want to know what it is.
> 
> View attachment 179061
> 
> View attachment 179062
> 
> View attachment 179063


the #57 spalted is the same schinus molle i've been cutting. i guess it's an invasive plant in Australia


----------



## vegas urban lumber

ripjack13 said:


> Which one is the cork wood?


the hybrid in the second picture is it as well
appears it's lower left first picture marked 23 as labeled on invoice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got my new nova 12" cole jaws and extensions.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Got my new nova 12" cole jaws and extensions.
> View attachment 179217 View attachment 179220 View attachment 179221



Can you buy just the extensions or does it all come together?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Can you buy just the extensions or does it all come together?


You can buy just the extensions but they only fit the large 12" Cole jaws, they wont fit the 10" like my old set. That's why I bought both to use on my new Laguna 1836.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Treated myself to a book from Amazon, came today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Do you have this one Greg? If not, you should get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

You guys are making me jealous!

One item on my bucket list is to make a Maloof style rocking chair. Already have a set of plans, just have to find the time and the right wood.


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> You guys are making me jealous!
> 
> One item on my bucket list is to make a Maloof style rocking chair. Already have a set of plans, just have to find the time and the right wood.



My bucket list too! Greg and I have talked about meeting in Tennessee and taking a class from Charles Brock, he's generally recognized as the Go-To guy to learn it from since Sam is gone. Neither one of us has hit the lottery yet so no planned trip yet....

You're ahead of me, I haven't got the plans yet!

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

I bought the plans/patterns from Hal Taylor about 10 years ago. Life just keeps getting in the way....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> You guys are making me jealous!
> 
> One item on my bucket list is to make a Maloof style rocking chair. Already have a set of plans, just have to find the time and the right wood.



Bucket list was to own one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Mr. Peet said:


> Bucket list was to own one...



I could never dream to afford a Maloof chair. I would be happy to have a piece of wood he's held....


----------



## trc65

I would love to own an original, but bucket list wouldn't be complete without trying to make one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Do you have this one Greg? If not, you should get it.
> View attachment 180084


Yes, I have that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

I’ve been thinking about making a chair though a Maloof style may be a bit ambitious. John Campbell is a 30 minute drive, and offers these.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> I could never dream to afford a Maloof chair. I would be happy to have a piece of wood he's held....



Didn't say anything about being able to AFFORD one, said own....fine line there. I can't afford one either, but most bucket list items for me are dreams anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got these today, more coming. Some is for a project.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## phinds

woodtickgreg said:


> Got these today, more coming. Some is for a project.


And some isn't? What, do you hoard these

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

They're multiplying, more came today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds

woodtickgreg said:


> They're multiplying, more came today.


AAACCK ... you need to DO something !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> They're multiplying, more came today.
> View attachment 182321



You might just have to elbow your way out of that one...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> You might just have to elbow your way out of that one...


Dammit, Mark, I've TOLD you about saying things like that !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

phinds said:


> AAACCK ... you need to DO something !


Waiting on a couple more parts.......


----------



## phinds

woodtickgreg said:


> Waiting on a couple more parts.......


To make one of these I suppose

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Almost, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds




----------



## woodtickgreg

Got another piece today. I'm still gathering parts, I need to save a few more dead presidents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Got another piece today. I'm still gathering parts, I need to save a few more dead presidents.
> View attachment 182450



"Y"?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> "Y"?


You'll see, lol. Y knot?


----------



## ripjack13

I think Gregs making his own blueman group tube thingee....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson

A few weeks ago I was contacted by a guy visiting down here from Alaska, he saw some turnings I have in a gallery and wanted to pay me a visit, he and his wife came over and we shot the breeze for a while, and I gave him a big chunk of desert ironwood that I had carved on, then abandoned. it must have weighed 40 lbs, they took it back to Alaska on the plane with them. So I got this a couple of days ago in the mail as a thank you, a nice chunk of mountain mahogany, originally harvested in Bishop CA, then it went to AK, now its in AZ,..... its done some traveling. I have worked with Mountain Mahogany once before when @gman2431 gifted me some, I really like it, should make a nice turning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 3


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> A few weeks ago I was contacted by a guy visiting down here from Alaska, he saw some turnings I have in a gallery and wanted to pay me a visit, he and his wife came over and we shot the breeze for a while, and I gave him a big chunk of desert ironwood that I had carved on, then abandoned. it must have weighed 40 lbs, they took it back to Alaska on the plane with them. So I got this a couple of days ago in the mail as a thank you, a nice chunk of mountain mahogany, originally harvested in Bishop CA, then it went to AK, now its in AZ,..... its done some traveling. I have worked with Mountain Mahogany once before when @gman2431 gifted me some, I really like it, should make a nice turning.
> View attachment 182548


Nice story, Barry!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431

barry richardson said:


> A few weeks ago I was contacted by a guy visiting down here from Alaska, he saw some turnings I have in a gallery and wanted to pay me a visit, he and his wife came over and we shot the breeze for a while, and I gave him a big chunk of desert ironwood that I had carved on, then abandoned. it must have weighed 40 lbs, they took it back to Alaska on the plane with them. So I got this a couple of days ago in the mail as a thank you, a nice chunk of mountain mahogany, originally harvested in Bishop CA, then it went to AK, now its in AZ,..... its done some traveling. I have worked with Mountain Mahogany once before when @gman2431 gifted me some, I really like it, should make a nice turning.
> View attachment 182548



Cool!! For being hard as concrete it actually turns pretty nice with a clean cut when you take your time. 

Cant wait to see what you do with it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> View attachment 182556


Oh you're gonna love that! Hopefully it makes your planer quieter too, it certainly does for big planers, not sure about lunchboxes though....


----------



## phinds

Tom Smart said:


> View attachment 182556


Why does your planer head have a warning about cancer?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

phinds said:


> Why does your planer head have a warning about cancer?



It's California...enough said!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Oh you're gonna love that! Hopefully it makes your planer quieter too, it certainly does for big planers, not sure about lunchboxes though....


Yeah, it’s advertised as being much quieter, Barry. Right now it’s the only machine I have my ear muffs hanging on. Since my calendar has suddenly cleared due unforeseen current events, I’ve got some time to install it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

phinds said:


> Why does your planer head have a warning about cancer?


Not sure, Paul. I don’t plan on eating it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Tom Smart I have been looking at that one too. Do you know if it is the same diameter as the original? The cost is definitely better than the Byrd.


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> @Tom Smart I have been looking at that one too. Do you know if it is the same diameter as the original? The cost is definitely better than the Byrd.


I don’t know, Greg, the Grizzly site didn’t mention there was a difference. They also sell the Shelix head and do say that one is .088” smaller. 

The price difference between the two is $160 from Grizzly. Difference between made in Taiwan and the USA. Looks like they both have 30 cutter inserts and the Grizzly includes 5 extra. For as much as I use the machine I couldn’t see spending the extra money.


----------



## woodtickgreg

The only reason I asked about the size difference, and it's something you might need to know, is that it can throw the scale off. I'm wanting to do the upgrade on my planer, I use it alot, my only complaint of the planer is the blade life is short. And the original blades seem to get nicked easily. Byrd now offers it in 2 sizes, OEM, and a smaller diameter. They say with the OEM that you have to remove the cutters to get it in. In the grizzly video they install it in a different manner, from the top and not through the side, iirc. I'm still seriously considering the grizzly for the cost savings.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

barry richardson said:


> A few weeks ago I was contacted by a guy visiting down here from Alaska, he saw some turnings I have in a gallery and wanted to pay me a visit, he and his wife came over and we shot the breeze for a while, and I gave him a big chunk of desert ironwood that I had carved on, then abandoned. it must have weighed 40 lbs, they took it back to Alaska on the plane with them. So I got this a couple of days ago in the mail as a thank you, a nice chunk of mountain mahogany, originally harvested in Bishop CA, then it went to AK, now its in AZ,..... its done some traveling. I have worked with Mountain Mahogany once before when @gman2431 gifted me some, I really like it, should make a nice turning.
> View attachment 182548



That is huge...


----------



## ripjack13

I bought a pallet breaker off Amazon. it was delivered today. 
Guess where they left it?
Thanks usps. (morons)

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## phinds

You should write a letter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

phinds said:


> You should write a letter



I did...


----------



## trc65

Social distancing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Social distancing!



Otherwise known as half-a$$ing it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well it is a cool tool though, have fun with it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

That is just stupid to the point of just dishonest. Glad you posted for all to see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

phinds said:


> You should write a letter


I got an answer, it says my case has been resolved. (really? how?)

**********
_Your USPS Service Request #xxxxxxxx Has Been Resolved! 

Dear Marc Hunter,

This is in response to your inquiry regarding the delivery of a package. Please accept our sincere apology for any inconvenience this matter may have caused you.
The Postal Service is aware of the frustration and disappointment caused when we do not live up to our commitment of safe and reliable mail service. 
_
*We will work with the carrier to ensure proper delivery of parcels. in the instance that there is no safe or secure place to leave parcels then the carriers will be instructed to leave a notice of attempt and the parcels will be available for pick up at your convenience.*
_
An apology is no substitute for good service, but I want to offer one on behalf of the Postal Service. We appreciate your reporting this matter to us. It helps to know the kinds of difficulties our customers have so we can work toward improvements. The information you have provided will be shared with management as they continue their efforts to improve service performance in your area.
Thank you for the opportunity to address this matter with you. If you have any questions, please contact me. 

Sincerely,
David Sullivan
Supv Customer Services_
**********


So, basically, "We're sorry about that."

fine by me, as long as they know about it, and it doesn't happen again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger

This is what I use for breaking down pallets. It is a demo bar and does get used a lot for that. Can rip up two or three layers of plywood flooring in no time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 183047
> 
> This is what I use for breaking down pallets. It is a demo bar and does get used a lot for that. Can rip up two or three layers of plywood flooring in no time.



Beefy!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

This came in today, very exciting. I bought this dowel collet chuck for $30, almost brand new. Only one of the collets has even been opened!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TXMoon

A couple of Bradford Pear blanks. It's smells wonderful! Almost like peaches. I have heard of this wood but never turned any. Has anyone had any history turning it? What can I expect?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Kevin, I've turned only one piece, back about 9 years ago. it was a natural edge pedestal Gondola bowl. I managed to get the bow and stern walls just over 1/16" thick up near the top down to the middle. It's still in the same condition it was the day it came off the lathe. I wish I could get more............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

TXMoon said:


> A couple of Bradford Pear blanks. It's smells wonderful! Almost like peaches. I have heard of this wood but never turned any. Has anyone had any history turning it? What can I expect?
> View attachment 183251



Like turning frozen butter with a hot knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> Kevin, I've turned only one piece, back about 9 years ago. it was a natural edge pedestal Gondola bowl. I managed to get the bow and stern walls just over 1/16" thick up near the top down to the middle. It's still in the same condition it was the day it came off the lathe. I wish I could get more............ Jerry (in Tucson)



What were you looking for, bowl blanks, pepper mill blanks, other?


----------



## TXMoon

Mr. Peet said:


> What were you looking for, bowl blanks, pepper mill blanks, other?


Bowl blanks, and you're saying it's a soft wood like Redwood or Cedar?


----------



## Mr. Peet

TXMoon said:


> Bowl blanks, and you're saying it's a soft wood like Redwood or Cedar?



No, more like apple but cuts better, clean crisp shavings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon

Mr. Peet said:


> No, more like apple but cuts better, clean crisp shavings.


Apple would be cool to try some day too.


----------



## Mr. Peet

TXMoon said:


> Apple would be cool to try some day too.



You in the city or burbs? I lack many, many Texas native woods in my wood sample reference collection. I have some storm damage crab-apple that I'd love to trade for some south western woods. Issue is getting my brother to let me use his band-saw to process blanks...


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> What were you looking for, bowl blanks, pepper mill blanks, other?


Mark, bowl blanks or a block fitting a LRFB. Is it doable.? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TXMoon

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mark, bowl blanks or a block fitting a LRFB. Is it doable.? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


Yea, Jerry or @David Hill would be your best bet for samples. But I would be interested in some of that Crab-Apple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mark, bowl blanks or a block fitting a LRFB. Is it doable.? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)



Looks like I have one short slab left. It is just shy of 3.75" thick, so it will have to be a square LFRB. Down side, it is the pith slab.

I can cut an 11.75" length and post a pick, then you can tell me which side to cut off for width. Your thoughts?


----------



## TXMoon

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks like I have one short slab left. It is just shy of 3.75" thick, so it will have to be a square LFRB. Down side, it is the pith slab.
> 
> I can cut an 11.75" length and post a pick, then you can tell me which side to cut off for width. Your thoughts?


Sounds good.


----------



## Mr. Peet

TXMoon said:


> Sounds good.



Hey Kev,

I was replying to Jerry, so if he has wanting, I will cut 2 pieces, 1 for him and 1 for you. Jer gets choice. My stock was cut in June, 2015 and air dried and not pretty packaged like what you pictured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks like I have one short slab left. It is just shy of 3.75" thick, so it will have to be a square LFRB. Down side, it is the pith slab.
> 
> I can cut an 11.75" length and *post a pick*, then you can tell me which side to cut off for width. Your thoughts?


Yea, Mark, post that pic.. I gotta tell ya, it took almost 2 minutes for my brain to translate Post a Pick. All I could see was you going out and attaching a Pick onto a fence post or some other pole type thing....... And, I've already had two cups of coffee.......... ........Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> Yea, Mark, post that pic.. I gotta tell ya, it took almost 2 minutes for my brain to translate Post a Pick. All I could see was you going out and attaching a Pick onto a fence post or some other pole type thing....... And, I've already had two cups of coffee.......... ........Jerry (in Tucson)



Bad wording, pick as in choice, but now see pic as in ture makes more sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Bad wording, pick as in choice, but now see pic as in ture makes more sense.


I'm on my 3rd cup, but now see what you meant.. Yankees! ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'm on my 3rd cup, but now see what you meant.. Yankees! ............ Jerry (in Tucson)



Prefer the Redsox...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

So this has been a fun morning. The 1/2 of rain predicted was 1 & 1/2 last night, some seeping in the basement and the root cellar. Lightning struck too close as I emptied ash buckets on the lawn. The 'Bradford pear' was a smidge to big to cut with me big Makita circular saw. Broke my thumb nail as I failed to grasp the cut off and dropped it on the generator. Missed my cut line with the DeWalt to result unclean ends. The clear-coat spray can nozzle exploded as I tried sealing the ends, had one end done. The spots on the face are the acrylic fallout. The Harley got covered with sawdust, so hopefully that protected it from the spray mishap. I will wax the ends before shipping.

There was a good size end check in addition to the pith check, so I cut most of it off and with it most of the flare, so both will likely fit a LFRB, but if cutting is needed to fit the box, do you prefer a side? Jerry has first choice. 

These are for trade / exchange for species I lack in collection or sale if you prefer a a price to at least cover shipping. If issue arise we can re-post in additional forums.

@Nubsnstubs 
@TXMoon

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Prefer the Redsox...


I'm not a sports fan. Was born in the south and never lived above the 33rd parallel. I think that's how it's described. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'm not a sports fan. Was born in the south and never lived above the 33rd parallel. I think that's how it's described. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)



The term Yankee has changed very much in the last 100 years, twisted from a substitute for northerner to New York City resident or supporter in just the last few decades, maybe even scores by this point. So Yankee has nothing to do with me and most of my New York relatives. Now back to wood...


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> So this has been a fun morning. The 1/2 of rain predicted was 1 & 1/2 last night, some seeping in the basement and the root cellar. Lightning struck too close as I emptied ash buckets on the lawn. The 'Bradford pear' was a smidge to big to cut with me big Makita circular saw. Broke my thumb nail as I failed to grasp the cut off and dropped it on the generator. Missed my cut line with the DeWalt to result unclean ends. The clear-coat spray can nozzle exploded as I tried sealing the ends, had one end done. The spots on the face are the acrylic fallout. The Harley got covered with sawdust, so hopefully that protected it from the spray mishap. I will wax the ends before shipping.
> 
> There was a good size end check in addition to the pith check, so I cut most of it off and with it most of the flare, so both will likely fit a LFRB, but if cutting is needed to fit the box, do you prefer a side? Jerry has first choice.
> 
> These are for trade / exchange for species I lack in collection or sale if you prefer a a price to at least cover shipping. If issue arise we can re-post in additional forums.
> 
> @Nubsnstubs
> @TXMoon
> 
> View attachment 183308 View attachment 183307 View attachment 183306 View attachment 183305 View attachment 183304 View attachment 183303


I'll take #1, Mark. What wood you like in exchange? I have local Palo Verde, Wild and Imported Mesquite, Acacia GREGI, Oak and Walnut from the mountains around Tucson. I have Mesquite Burl, Cottonwood and Oak Burl from Walnut Grove near Prescott. 
I just got some Ash and maybe some wood from a Basil? tree. I've save a few pieces of that for you. No pictures yet. 
I have a couple pieces of Pecan I got from the Alamo when there in October. From what I was told, it was planted in 1850, so wasn't around to collect lead during the battle. 

So, from the list of what I have, let me know what you want, and I'll gladly cut up some samples, take picktures (pitures for us southerners) and post them. Then you select what or all of them. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TXMoon

All I have for trade is Mesquite, and Pecan. What size samples are you looking for?


----------



## Mr. Peet

TXMoon said:


> All I have for trade is Mesquite, and Pecan. What size samples are you looking for?



That's why I asked if you _was in the burbs_, suburbs. My samples finish at 3" wide x 6" long x 1/2 thick, like little tiny boards. I posted several pictures of samples in the "in the shop forum" and "wood ID" forum. Being reference samples, it is very important to me to have specifics on the wood, as in ID to the species level, versus group name and location grown / harvested or purchased. I have several species of Mesquite, still waiting on Dr, Dave for Mesquite root. I just added another Pecan. I'm looking for the lesser used Texan woods, even wood from large shrubs or vines. Give it a few days or weeks to think about. Jerry picked 1, so you OK with 2? If so I'll box. Remind me of your likes (pens, handles etc.), so I might be able to peanut pack with stuff you can use.


----------



## TXMoon

Mr. Peet said:


> That's why I asked if you _was in the burbs_, suburbs. My samples finish at 3" wide x 6" long x 1/2 thick, like little tiny boards. I posted several pictures of samples in the "in the shop forum" and "wood ID" forum. Being reference samples, it is very important to me to have specifics on the wood, as in ID to the species level, versus group name and location grown / harvested or purchased. I have several species of Mesquite, still waiting on Dr, Dave for Mesquite root. I just added another Pecan. I'm looking for the lesser used Texan woods, even wood from large shrubs or vines. Give it a few days or weeks to think about. Jerry picked 1, so you OK with 2? If so I'll box. Remind me of your likes (pens, handles etc.), so I might be able to peanut pack with stuff you can use.


Yea, I wouldn't even call it a suburb, I live in the city. I am also new to the art having only started in June of last year so most of what I have, I have bought. I did score some free Pecan, Mesquite, and Red Oak. No. 2 is fine, and thank you. I also turn bottle stoppers, and have a friend who turns pens so any pen blanks I get as part of "packing" go to him. But I have nothing to trade so if that deal is off then no worries. I understand, you want to trade for samples.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'll take #1, Mark. What wood you like in exchange? I have local Palo Verde, Wild and Imported Mesquite, Acacia GREGI, Oak and Walnut from the mountains around Tucson. I have Mesquite Burl, Cottonwood and Oak Burl from Walnut Grove near Prescott.
> I just got some Ash and maybe some wood from a Basil? tree. I've save a few pieces of that for you. No pictures yet.
> I have a couple pieces of Pecan I got from the Alamo when there in October. From what I was told, it was planted in 1850, so wasn't around to collect lead during the battle.
> 
> So, from the list of what I have, let me know what you want, and I'll gladly cut up some samples, take picktures (pitures for us southerners) and post them. Then you select what or all of them. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)



I'll need some time to think on this one. I got Blue Palo Verde , _Cercidium floridum_, from you and Roger. Mesquite, have a few from you and the guys:

Prosopis juliflora Mesquite Kuehndorf, Jim Zoellner
Prosopis nigra Black mesquite Africa, Wood Craft
Prosopis pallida Kiawe, 2 part laminate (S. America) USA,HI,John Nicholas
Prosopis pallida Kiawe (S. America) USA,HI,Aloha Woods
Prosopis velutina Velvet mesquite USA,AZ,Gary Green
Prosopis velutina Velvet mesquite, onion burl USA,AZ,Tucson,Sonoran Desert,J. Marcantel
Prosopis velutina Velvet mesquite, 1/4 sawn USA,AZ,Glendale,Barry Richardson
Prosopis velutina Velvet mesquite, flat sawn USA,AZ,Glendale,Barry Richardson

What are your import mesquites? What species and style of mesquite burl is it?

You just sent a box of acacia Gregii. Waiting on brother as it it too big for my band-saw.

What species of oak and walnut?

Jerry, you sent a piece of Freemont cottonwood burl, I lack a common flatsawn and 1/4 sawn sample for that species, so that would be great.

Which ash species? I lack several.

You mentioned Brasil tree before, was that Condalia hookeri or Brazil tree, Pernambuco , _Caesalpina echinata_? Or was it Brazil nut....yet another.

You keep the 'Pecan', you deserve having it. I hope to get there some day.


----------



## Mr. Peet

TXMoon said:


> Yea, I wouldn't even call it a suburb, I live in the city. I am also new to the art having only started in June of last year so most of what I have, I have bought. I did score some free Pecan, Mesquite, and Red Oak. No. 2 is fine, and thank you. I also turn bottle stoppers, and have a friend who turns pens so any pen blanks I get as part of "packing" go to him. But I have nothing to trade so if that deal is off then no worries. I understand, you want to trade for samples.



Not a "deal", an exchange. I can still send you the blank, you look it over. If you are pleased, cover shipping and if you like, add something for the wood(s). Give it to the end of the week, need to get some more USPS boxes. 

Thank you Moon.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'll take #1, Mark. What wood you like in exchange? I have local Palo Verde, Wild and Imported Mesquite, Acacia GREGI, Oak and Walnut from the mountains around Tucson. I have Mesquite Burl, Cottonwood and Oak Burl from Walnut Grove near Prescott.
> I just got some Ash and maybe some wood from a Basil? tree. I've save a few pieces of that for you. No pictures yet.
> I have a couple pieces of Pecan I got from the Alamo when there in October. From what I was told, it was planted in 1850, so wasn't around to collect lead during the battle.
> 
> So, from the list of what I have, let me know what you want, and I'll gladly cut up some samples, take picktures (pitures for us southerners) and post them. Then you select what or all of them. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)



Jerry,

I found 1 USPS box, it fits just right, no cutting needed. Hey, got about 1.5" of room on top of the blank, what would you like? Got a 6" wide by 1" thick 1/4 sawn piece of teak or some 1.25" and 1.5" egg / stopper stock.?.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I found 1 USPS box, it fits just right, no cutting needed. Hey, got about 1.5" of room on top of the blank, what would you like? Got a 6" wide by 1" thick 1/4 sawn piece of teak or some 1.25" and 1.5" egg / stopper stock.?.


I'll take the Teak. Don't know why, but will take it as filler. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Mr. Peet said:


> I'll need some time to think on this one. I got Blue Palo Verde , _Cercidium floridum_, from you and Roger. Mesquite, have a few from you and the guys:
> 
> Prosopis juliflora Mesquite Kuehndorf, Jim Zoellner
> Prosopis nigra Black mesquite Africa, Wood Craft
> Prosopis pallida Kiawe, 2 part laminate (S. America) USA,HI,John Nicholas
> Prosopis pallida Kiawe (S. America) USA,HI,Aloha Woods
> Prosopis velutina Velvet mesquite USA,AZ,Gary Green
> Prosopis velutina Velvet mesquite, onion burl USA,AZ,Tucson,Sonoran Desert,J. Marcantel
> Prosopis velutina Velvet mesquite, 1/4 sawn USA,AZ,Glendale,Barry Richardson
> Prosopis velutina Velvet mesquite, flat sawn USA,AZ,Glendale,Barry Richardson
> 
> What are your import mesquites? What species and style of mesquite burl is it?
> 
> You just sent a box of acacia Gregii. Waiting on brother as it it too big for my band-saw.
> 
> What species of oak and walnut?
> 
> Jerry, you sent a piece of Freemont cottonwood burl, I lack a common flatsawn and 1/4 sawn sample for that species, so that would be great.
> 
> Which ash species? I lack several.
> 
> You mentioned Brasil tree before, was that Condalia hookeri or Brazil tree, Pernambuco , _Caesalpina echinata_? Or was it Brazil nut....yet another.
> 
> You keep the 'Pecan', you deserve having it. I hope to get there some day.




Mark, I don't know the Ash species. Someone said Arizona Ash. We do have them wild around Arizona somewhere, but this was a yard tree planted in the early 80's. 

I said Basil tree, but if that's not correct and your spellings are, I have no answers for you. I do know it was also planted in the same property as the Ash at the same time. It grew into a pain to duck under as you passed it, so the owners had it removed the same day as they had the Ash removed. How bout that, planted and killed on the same dates. 

As far as the Mesquite imports, I only know that most in Tucson are South American groups of Peruvian, Equadorian?sp., and other South American varieties. they grow fast and huge unlike our Velvet Mesquite. I can get pictures later when the trees start blooming and producing seed pods. That will be better than me trying to guess. 

The Walnut I have came from French Joe Canyon next door to Kartchner Caverns State Park near Benson, Arizona. Native Arizona Black Walnut. I have some nuts I gathered in Walnut Grove, Arizona, last Thanksgiving. I can send you a few of those if you want. ........ 

The Oak I have is mostly the root burls from scrub oak. I also have several larger pieces from a real tree from the Walnut Grove area. Don't know the species.

Fremont Cottonwood. I can do that. Came from Walnut Grove along the Hassayampa River. 

Are you wanting sample size pieces, or blank sized? I was going to work today on that project I mentioned in another thread, but the drywall mud is still wet today, so I got a reprieve. Can do this stuff today. 

Did I miss anything? I'm using my Mac Mouse, and it's giving me grief. It won't let me copy and paste. It won't let me spell check, and sometimes when I touch it, it sends me to another page, and I have to start hunting again. Boy, this is fun.......................... Jerry


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'll take the Teak. Don't know why, but will take it as filler. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, I don't know the Ash species. Someone said Arizona Ash. We do have them wild around Arizona somewhere, but this was a yard tree planted in the early 80's.
> 
> I said Basil tree, but if that's not correct and your spellings are, I have no answers for you. I do know it was also planted in the same property as the Ash at the same time. It grew into a pain to duck under as you passed it, so the owners had it removed the same day as they had the Ash removed. How bout that, planted and killed on the same dates.
> 
> As far as the Mesquite imports, I only know that most in Tucson are South American groups of Peruvian, Equadorian?sp., and other South American varieties. they grow fast and huge unlike our Velvet Mesquite. I can get pictures later when the trees start blooming and producing seed pods. That will be better than me trying to guess.
> 
> The Walnut I have came from French Joe Canyon next door to Kartchner Caverns State Park near Benson, Arizona. Native Arizona Black Walnut. I have some nuts I gathered in Walnut Grove, Arizona, last Thanksgiving. I can send you a few of those if you want. ........
> 
> The Oak I have is mostly the root burls from scrub oak. I also have several larger pieces from a real tree from the Walnut Grove area. Don't know the species.
> 
> Fremont Cottonwood. I can do that. Came from Walnut Grove along the Hassayampa River.
> 
> Are you wanting sample size pieces, or blank sized? I was going to work today on that project I mentioned in another thread, but the drywall mud is still wet today, so I got a reprieve. Can do this stuff today.
> 
> Did I miss anything? I'm using my Mac Mouse, and it's giving me grief. It won't let me copy and paste. It won't let me spell check, and sometimes when I touch it, it sends me to another page, and I have to start hunting again. Boy, this is fun.......................... Jerry



So I'd say no on the ash being there are a few possibilities: By the way, I lack them all...

*Types Of Arizona Ash Trees:*


Chihuahua ash (fraxinus papilosa)
Fragrant ash (fraxinus cuspidata)
Goodding ash (fraxinus gooddingii)
Singleleaf ash (fraxinus anomala)
Arizona Ash (fraxinus veluntina) – Known as modesto or velvet ash
Littleleaf ash (fraxinus greggii)
Fantex ash (fraxinus velutina) – known as Rio Grande Ash
Shamel ash (fraxinus uhedi) – known as tropical ash

Brasil tree, _Condalia hookeri_, also called 'Bluewood'. I have a flat sawn piece, looking for a 1/4 sawn sample.

South American Mesquites, interested, but need to know species...

Walnut, so assume _Juglans major_, Arizona walnut. I don't have any, would love a flat sawn and 1/4 sample. Do you have any with sapwood? 

Same with oak, without species, need to pass.

If the wood is dry, I'd prefer samples, just a bit big so I could work the wood. If wet, a bit bigger to safely season. Samples finish at 3" x 6" x 1/2".


----------



## TXMoon

Mr. Peet said:


> So I'd say no on the ash being there are a few possibilities: By the way, I lack them all...
> 
> *Types Of Arizona Ash Trees:*
> 
> Chihuahua ash (fraxinus papilosa)
> Fragrant ash (fraxinus cuspidata)
> Goodding ash (fraxinus gooddingii)
> Singleleaf ash (fraxinus anomala)
> Arizona Ash (fraxinus veluntina) – Known as modesto or velvet ash
> Littleleaf ash (fraxinus greggii)
> Fantex ash (fraxinus velutina) – known as Rio Grande Ash
> Shamel ash (fraxinus uhedi) – known as tropical ash


Around here (ok, my front yard) Arizona Ash is known as "Trash Ash". Not sure if that is the genus, or species. But that's all the tree guys tell me when they trim it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mark, this is what I have that was told to me is Basil Tree, the same basil as in the spice or leaves. Here are picktures. If you don't want the cookies, you can give them to Paul, and if he doesn't want them, I won't send them. The top slab will barely meet your 3" size specs and is long enough. The next one is more than you need. These pieces are from a branch about 6' from the ground. By most tree standards, this was a small tree. The trunk barely made 8" round, and branched at about 6 feet. Grew to maybe 10 feet tall. I believe the winter shade had a lot to do with it being stunted if it was a tree that grows larger. It was fully leafed both summer and winter. I'm trying to upload a piture of the leaves and flarers, but something is wrong with my program. 






Well, this is the best I could do. Notice the leaf between my feet. It's the top side of the leaf, and the other leaves in the piture show the bottom side of the leaves. No flarers to show in this piture. Also notice I'm wearing work boots instead of sandals or flip flops. Where's @Lou and @rocky1 ? ...........




............ Jerry (in Tucson)





The spiceBrasil tree, _Condalia hookeri_, also called 'Bluewood'. I have a flat sawn piece, looking for a 1/4 sawn sample.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon

Those look like Bay Leaves.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mark, this is what I have that was told to me is Basil Tree, the same basil as in the spice or leaves. Here are picktures. If you don't want the cookies, you can give them to Paul, and if he doesn't want them, I won't send them. The top slab will barely meet your 3" size specs and is long enough. The next one is more than you need. These pieces are from a branch about 6' from the ground. By most tree standards, this was a small tree. The trunk barely made 8" round, and branched at about 6 feet. Grew to maybe 10 feet tall. I believe the winter shade had a lot to do with it being stunted if it was a tree that grows larger. It was fully leafed both summer and winter. I'm trying to upload a piture of the leaves and flarers, but something is wrong with my program.
> 
> 
> View attachment 183398
> 
> Well, this is the best I could do. Notice the leaf between my feet. It's the top side of the leaf, and the other leaves in the piture show the bottom side of the leaves. No flarers to show in this piture. Also notice I'm wearing work boots instead of sandals or flip flops. Where's @Lou and @Rocky? ...........
> View attachment 183399
> 
> ............ Jerry (in Tucson)]




@phinds

Paul would likely on want one sound end-grain cookie, but will have to say himself. As for the herb basil, *Ocimum *is the genus, and none are woody in the way of your wood or do they attain that size as far as I have seen and read.

_Condalia hookeri_ below a Texas plant, evergreen with spines




Could yours be _Condalia globosa_?




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condalia_globosa


----------



## Mr. Peet

Jerry, click to expand the above. For some reason my reply is a separate post but is embedded in your last post body ...


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mr. Peet said:


> Jerry, click to expand the above. For some reason my reply is a separate post but is embedded in your last post body ...


Sounds like this tree. Wiki states it grows here in Arizona, but the map they show doesn't show it in Tucson. I suppose they are talking about wild trees, instead of trees from a nursery. I've never seen berries on it, and I have been working for these people since 2001 when they purchased this house. I even tore up all the brick in the back yard that bordered this tree in the summer one time, but again, never saw any fruit. 
I wish I could have posted pitures of the flowers. Most of them are hi-lighted, but the ones with the flowers are not and will not respond when clicking on them. All taken with a phone camera, all downloaded on the same day, but these particular ones don't respond. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> Jerry, click to expand the above. For some reason my reply is a separate post but is embedded in your last post body ...


I fixed it. Next time Mark, just cut the last [ /QUOTE ] text out and paste it after the last word in the persons post you are quoting.


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> I fixed it. Next time Mark, just cut the last [ /QUOTE ] text out and paste it after the last word in the persons post you are quoting.



I simply hit reply and typed as usual. After hitting the "Post Reply" button, it was posted embedded as a continuation of Jerry's post. I wondered about cut and paste, but that was all...

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got a big gulp today. I found out its exactly the same size as the hood on my lathe dust collector.


 It's for a future project to take care of the sawdust under my craftsman contractor style saw.


 
This is the first shop I ever had dust collection in and I'm slowly getting everything hooked up. What a difference it makes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65

I saw that first picture and thought it was another dumb cough guard at a checkout!

Amazing how the situation we are all dealing with affects our collective psyche!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> I simply hit reply and typed as usual. After hitting the "Post Reply" button, it was posted embedded as a continuation of Jerry's post. I wondered about cut and paste, but that was all...
> 
> Thank you.



I know what happened. it takes a millisecond or 2 for the reply post to appear, when it did, you had already started typing, so the cursor was "stuck" inside the reply post. That's happened to me before....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I got a big gulp today. I found out its exactly the same size as the hood on my lathe


What's the big gulp going to do?


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> What's the big gulp going to do?


I think it goes on the bottom of the tablesaw and collects the dust. I need one


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> What's the big gulp going to do?


I will make a plywood board to fit the bottom of the saw, cut a hole in it the size of the gulp, attach the gulp to it and make some wood panels with rare earth magnets to block off the back of the saw where the motor hangs off. This should give me enough suction to have at least decent dust collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> I know what happened. it takes a millisecond or 2 for the reply post to appear, when it did, you had already started typing, so the cursor was "stuck" inside the reply post. That's happened to me before....



That is funny, me,...fast...ya, slow and reverse are my two speeds, usually. As for the big gulp, he defined it just a few lines down.

It looks just like the bottom half of a 'black water' dump tank on a common RV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Got an early birthday gift today.



 

These have sure come a long way since the last one I had in the 70's with the little pre-printed wood blocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Got an early birthday gift today.
> 
> View attachment 183808
> 
> These have sure come a long way since the last one I had in the 70's with the little pre-printed wood blocks!



What is it Tim?


----------



## trc65

It's a pyrograpic tool, or in my parlance, a wood burner. This brand doesn't have replaceable tips, but rather a different handpiece for each tip.

I have always admired the basket weave illusion pieces, and plan to start playing around with that type of turning/decoration.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## steve bellinger

trc65 said:


> It's a pyrograpic tool, or in my parlance, a wood burner. This brand doesn't have replaceable tips, but rather a different handpiece for each tip.
> 
> I have always admired the basket weave illusion pieces, and plan to start playing around with that type of turning/decoration.


 I have had that same one for years now, and it’s still going strong. Great tool IMHO

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got a new router bit today! Drawer lock bit, gives more glue surface are. If I had a bunch of drawers to do I would set up the dovetail jig. But for a drawer here and there occasional use this will be quick and easy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

That could work for hanging stuff up in the shop too. A modular wall storage thing....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> That could work for hanging stuff up in the shop too. A modular wall storage thing....


Not really, it's not that big. Better to use a French cleat for that with a 45 deg angle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Not really, it's not that big. Better to use a French cleat for that with a 45 deg angle.



Rats...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got some velcro from Tony for my disc sander, and a bonus bowl!


 

 

 And thanks to Amazon I got some fresh glue!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Either you're a giant, or that bowl is super small....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Either you're a giant, or that bowl is super small....



It looks regular sized to me.....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

Betty said it looks like the Texas cutting board we have, little does she know.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

@Flacer22 

Andy sent these two white oak pieces, 1 flat sawn and 1 quarter sawn. Andy, these look the same as when yo sent them? 



First piece is showing some surface checking on one side, was the checking there when you shipped it? Key and coins for reference and to cover personal information. I waxed ends just to slow things down some.


 Seeing the circular grain pattern, I'd wonder if there was a stub deep down...



This 1/4 sawn piece has a bunch of spots, look like iron stain. Were you sanding any metal close by?



Circled a check, it also runs up the right side a bit. Wondered if it was shake? Should be able to get a nice sample from the top left edge in a few months (6).

Andy, what do I owe? Can I at least cover shipping? And Thanks again for sending these.


----------



## Flacer22

Mr. Peet said:


> @Flacer22
> 
> Andy sent these two white oak pieces, 1 flat sawn and 1 quarter sawn. Andy, these look the same as when yo sent them?
> View attachment 185066
> First piece is showing some surface checking on one side, was the checking there when you shipped it? Key and coins for reference and to cover personal information. I waxed ends just to slow things down some.
> View attachment 185065 Seeing the circular grain pattern, I'd wonder if there was a stub deep down...
> View attachment 185064
> This 1/4 sawn piece has a bunch of spots, look like iron stain. Were you sanding any metal close by?
> View attachment 185063
> Circled a check, it also runs up the right side a bit. Wondered if it was shake? Should be able to get a nice sample from the top left edge in a few months (6).
> 
> Andy, what do I owe? Can I at least cover shipping? And Thanks again for sending these.



The flat sawn piece was actually from a piece had recently had in kiln those checks were in it when I sent yes it was 8% so figured u could plane them out when u made your sample if it's higher it may have sucked mositure from the quarter sawn piece. 

The quarter sawn piece I actually took from a larger can't and resawnd it thin for you and to get quarter sawn literally right before I put it in mail so may have just been from band and me putting it right in mail?!? It did have that check in it is it still gonna work?? I might be able to get another quarter sawn piece from something else if need be but was little tricky on the quarter sawn one haha and it was from log I just cut so it's rely green.


----------



## TXMoon

Something from Woodcraft that I don't remember ordering. So it'll be a surprise when it gets here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Flacer22 said:


> The flat sawn piece was actually from a piece had recently had in kiln those checks were in it when I sent yes it was 8% so figured u could plane them out when u made your sample if it's higher it may have sucked mositure from the quarter sawn piece.
> 
> The quarter sawn piece I actually took from a larger can't and resawnd it thin for you and to get quarter sawn literally right before I put it in mail so may have just been from band and me putting it right in mail?!? It did have that check in it is it still gonna work?? I might be able to get another quarter sawn piece from something else if need be but was little tricky on the quarter sawn one haha and it was from log I just cut so it's rely green.



Thanks Andy,

I know how sometimes woods move a lot while in shipment, double meaning, so thought I should ask. The flatsawn piece weighed 19 oz. and the 1/4 sawn 34 oz. Using weights and volumes, I'd say the flatsawn picked up a good bit of moisture. They are both on the front porch, an enclosed "sun-room", to find balance. I don't have a moisture meter, use my brother's and he is weirded out over Covid, so I'll just do the old school wait. Thank you again, I think they will both work, just need to wait a few months to find out.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I got more fresh glue.


 And some castors and dust collection fittings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon

Dowels from @Nubsnstubs . Thank you Jerry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

TXMoon said:


> Dowels from @Nubsnstubs . Thank you Jerry!
> View attachment 185143


@Nubsnstubs 
What size are these?


----------



## TXMoon

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> What size are these?


3/8" dia x avg. 10.5"


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Nubsnstubs 
Jerry, what all species do you have and price?


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> What size are these?



Sorry Eric, I got stupid and thought Kevin asked the question. But, you can go ahead and read my answer. It won't hurt.


Kevin, and Eric, 3/8" made on my lathe using the Veritas dowel maker tool. You might have to chuck them up and do a small bit of sanding for them to fit into the holes you drill across those cracks in the blanks I sent you. You should get the Kreg drill bit with the pilot hole point. when you get, you're just about ready to start that piece of Eucalyptus. don;'t start without me.......... Jerry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon

Nubsnstubs said:


> Sorry Eric, I got stupid and thought Kevin asked the question. But, you can go ahead and read my answer. It won't hurt.
> Kevin, and Eric, 3/8" made on my lathe using the Veritas dowel maker tool. You might have to chuck them up and do a small bit of sanding for them to fit into the holes you drill across those cracks in the blanks I sent you. You should get the Kreg drill bit with the pilot hole point. when you get, you're just about ready to start that piece of Eucalyptus. don;'t start without me.......... Jerry


Jerry, 

That is a pretty slick system and I could see invesitng in that in the future once I get a better work bench. And yes, I keep walking past that Eucalyptus, I'll have to make time to give you a call about the MDF board thing first. 

K


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## William Tanner

I looked out of the shop door this afternoon and their were three mail trucks at my mail box. Right off the bat it crossed my mind that maybe I was receiving an errant order of turning tools or maybe a large stimulus check. Ended up I got nothing other than junk mail. After I took this photo a fourth truck pulled up. They started swapping mail and packages between trucks.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben

Stopped at the mailbox on our way to menards and found all this.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

T. Ben said:


> Stopped at the mailbox on our way to menards and found all this.
> 
> View attachment 185217
> 
> View attachment 185218
> 
> View attachment 185219
> 
> View attachment 185220



Nice score!!


----------



## phinds

Now, normally, I'd post pics of a new tool that came in the mail today, but this being the times they are, here's what I'm happy to get in the mail today. Sigh.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Maverick

phinds said:


> Now, normally, I'd post pics of a new tool that came in the mail today, but this being the times they are, here's what I'm happy to get in the mail today. Sigh.
> View attachment 185511



Glad to see you went with the professional series. Who knows what you might have received otherwise.


----------



## phinds

Maverick said:


> Glad to see you went with the professional series. Who knows what you might have received otherwise.


Yeah, I haven't open it yet but I'm figuring professional grade is probably about 280 grit instead of 100 grit like the cheap stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a few things in the mail today. Some ca activator, and an Olson bandsaw blade. I figured of try the Olson out, it was cheap enough. 3/8 4tpi.


 For christmas Betty got me supercross tickets. But with the corona virus thing the races where cancelled. She got a credit for full price that she paid so she told me to get something else instead. So I chose this little dewalt router combo. It came today.
Christmas in April!


 itll be great for those times when you dont want to balance a full size router.
It has gotten good reviews.



No toilet paper here, lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , bummer about the SX season and your tickets. i was hoping to hit Denver this year. But, really nice substitute.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

TXMoon said:


> Dowels from @Nubsnstubs . Thank you Jerry!
> View attachment 185143



Chopsticks!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Chopsticks!!!



Or hairsticks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

These showed up today. Christmas in April!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

phinds said:


> Now, normally, I'd post pics of a new tool that came in the mail today, but this being the times they are, here's what I'm happy to get in the mail today. Sigh.
> View attachment 185511



I got 2 cases on sunday. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've been waiting almost 2 weeks for this to come from Rockler. It goes on the end of a dust collector hose so its easier to move from machine to machine. It fits the hose fine, but way too big for the machine flanges, I'm going to have to see if there is an adapter or make one.
I do like the handle though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Ah, scrap wood and duct tape would have done the same thing with your existing hose 

Never forget about duct tape and wd40 !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm done with that scenario, lol. I want to be able to go from machine to machine with little effort.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

woodtickgreg said:


> I've been waiting almost 2 weeks for this to come from Rockler. It goes on the end of a dust collector hose so its easier to move from machine to machine. It fits the hose fine, but way too big for the machine flanges, I'm going to have to see if there is an adapter or make one.
> I do like the handle though.
> View attachment 185867



Greg, they do make an adapter. I've used them - I like that hose setup.

https://www.rockler.com/dust-right-4-tool-ports

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> Greg, they do make an adapter. I've used them - I like that hose setup.
> 
> https://www.rockler.com/dust-right-4-tool-ports


Thanks Matt, they sent me a catalog too, just haven't had the chance to look it up yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got some goodies today. Hook and loop disc for the disc sander, roundover bit set that I found cheap on Ebay, and a big ole honking table edge bit. This thing is 2 1/2" in diameter, going to have to slow that thing way down and take lots of passes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

It was like Christmas when I got home today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> It was like Christmas when I got home today.
> 
> View attachment 186050



Merry Christmas....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Today I recieved from @Tony a cool little seam ripper kit, some assembly required, lol. We had a conversation awhile ago and he offered to send me a finished one, I said what's the fun in that! I wanna make one, so.........thanks brother!


 and I also got a Rockler order. Some hardware, some dust collection, and some parts for a future project for Betty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Today I recieved from @Tony a cool little seam ripper kit, some assembly required, lol. We had a conversation awhile ago and he offered to send me a finished one, I said what's the fun in that! I wanna make one, so.........thanks brother!
> View attachment 186337 and I also got a Rockler order. Some hardware, some dust collection, and some parts for a future project for Betty.
> View attachment 186338



There are 2 kits in case you mess one up!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

In the nick of time. I received a 1/2" bowl gouge and their medium negative rake scraper. Let the games begin.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

Another package today. The mail truck stopped in front of our house instead of at the mail box. I walked out to save the carrier a trip to the porch. She handed me the box box in this condition. I said that it looks like it has already been opened. She shrugged and drove off. It contained cleaning products for the wife. If it had contained whisky the box would have been empty.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

The USPS sucks, cant tell you how many packages I get in that condition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Must be y'alls area. I've only had one that was crushed a little but no damage really. Hopefully I didn't speak too soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> Another package today. The mail truck stopped in front of our house instead of at the mail box. I walked out to save the carrier a trip to the porch. She handed me the box box in this condition. I said that it looks like it has already been opened. She shrugged and drove off. It contained cleaning products for the wife. If it had contained whisky the box would have been empty.
> 
> View attachment 186432



That is why I wrap some tape on all sides, often just centers, but rather be safe.... Sent a box 180 miles flat rate, 2 day shipping. Took longer, shipped on Monday, arrived following Monday. Amazon is really frustrating carriers in our area.

Was anything missing?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Must be y'alls area. I've only had one that was crushed a little but no damage really. Hopefully I didn't speak too soon


I got a box from you once and it was destroyed by the USPS. Remember that?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Gotta be up that way. Every box but one has been good. Y'all need to treat your mail people better!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Gotta be up that way. Every box but one has been good. Y'all need to treat your mail people better!!!


Or replace them!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Ugh. Today the blind bearing puller set that I'd ordered - and waited nearly two weeks to get here - arrived. The bearing that I needed it to remove has an ID of 10mm. The blind bearing puller was listed as 10mm as the smallest size it could work with. Ok, that works. Got it today. Nope! Nowhere close! I could tell when I opened it up that it wouldn't work. Measured it. Smallest collet/claw set/whatever you want to call it measured at 13mm. Huge difference!

And I still can't start putting my RAS back together until I can get that bearing out...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sprung said:


> Ugh. Today the blind bearing puller set that I'd ordered - and waited nearly two weeks to get here - arrived. The bearing that I needed it to remove has an ID of 10mm. The blind bearing puller was listed as 10mm as the smallest size it could work with. Ok, that works. Got it today. Nope! Nowhere close! I could tell when I opened it up that it wouldn't work. Measured it. Smallest collet/claw set/whatever you want to call it measured at 13mm. Huge difference!
> 
> And I still can't start putting my RAS back together until I can get that bearing out...



Sometimes they list a size that just does not make sense, then when questioned, they say something like, " In order to pull a bearing that size, disassemble the puller and re-assemble within the bearing". Things that just don't happen or in many cases, Can't happen. To bad you lack a history in the area. Most of the machine shops around here would come to the house and pull the bearing for you at a small fee or some food. A few garages would just hand you the puller and say bring it back when you're done.


----------



## phinds

When I need one I just go to Advanced Auto Parts. They loan out tools for free. I do all my auto parts shopping with them because of that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pretty excited about getting this in the mail today. My someday is getting closer.



Got a few more things to get out of the way, need to build a new workbench. But I'm getting closer to working on the chair that I have been dreaming about for many years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Pretty excited about getting this in the mail today. My someday is getting closer.
> View attachment 186566
> Got a few more things to get out of the way, need to build a new workbench. But I'm getting closer to working on the chair that I have been dreaming about for many years.



I'm envious, that's so awesome man!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> I'm envious, that's so awesome man!!!!


Life is short my brother. I just keep checking things off the bucket list. This chair is one of them. I dont care how long it takes me, it will be a challenge that I am up for. I'm pretty darn excited about it. And in Sam's honor it has to be walnut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> Pretty excited about getting this in the mail today. My someday is getting closer.
> View attachment 186566
> Got a few more things to get out of the way, need to build a new workbench. But I'm getting closer to working on the chair that I have been dreaming about for many years.


You’re gonna need those Auriou cabinet rasps you picked up last week for that project, Greg. And if you are like me several other tools.

I was going to ask what wood you planned on but I see you’ve chosen walnut. That should shape easily.

Hurry and get all that other stuff done so we can watch this build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's one of the reasons I picked up the rasp. I have some other rasp but the auriou's are just on such a higher level of quality. A finer cut too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

More d.c. stuff. I liked the rockler quick change handle I got another one for the other d.c.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Lights. Twenty 4' 5000k, 5000 lumen lights. 



 

What hasn't arrived? Or even shipped, for that matter... The Harbor Freight order I placed 3 weeks ago...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## phinds

Sprung said:


> Lights. Twenty 4' 5000k, 5000 lumen lights.


Those look neat. I assume they require a special ballast fixture, not the normal fluorescent fixtures, yes?


----------



## Sprung

phinds said:


> Those look neat. I assume they require a special ballast fixture, not the normal fluorescent fixtures, yes?



These are stand alone lights - not fluorescent tube replacements. This is the set I ordered.


----------



## phinds

Sprung said:


> These are stand alone lights - not fluorescent tube replacements. This is the set I ordered.


Cool. Thanks. I didn't see an attachment method. Do you mount them on the rafters or hang by chains?


----------



## Sprung

phinds said:


> Cool. Thanks. I didn't see an attachment method. Do you mount them on the rafters or hang by chains?



There are metal clips that get screwed up to the ceiling and the light is then pushed into the clips. I'll try to remember to take some pictures when I put them up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> There are metal clips that get screwed up to the ceiling and the light is then pushed into the clips. I'll try to remember to take some pictures when I put them up.



I assume they string together Matt?


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> I assume they string together Matt?



Yes, they can be connected in series up to 6 lights together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rocking RP

Got my Peppermill blanks from @FranklinWorkshops with an added piece of mahogany. Great looking stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Rocking RP said:


> Got my Peppermill blanks from @FranklinWorkshops with an added piece of mahogany. Great looking stuff.
> 
> View attachment 187066


Glad you like it. I've got lots of 12/4 mahogany from Brazil so if you need more, just yell.


----------



## Gdurfey

That Larry is a nice guy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> That Larry is a nice guy!


Got mine in today also and he fill the empty space with a walnut PM peanut

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

Well, after nearly a month part of my Harbor Freight order finally shipped. Part of it hasn't yet. We'll see how long it takes for them to ship the rest of it out...

I'm eager for my order to arrive as it's a number of storage containers - need to expand my hardware storage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick

Sooooo, this story is what is NOT in the mail. I was expecting a package from @TimR yesterday that left his house in Blairsville GA on Thursday May 7th and was supposed to be delivered in La Mirada, CA on Monday May 11th. Tracking was showing it on schedule until yesterday when it changed to "late arrival" but was still showing delivered by 8:00 PM my time. Eight PM came and went with no delivery. Checked tracking....Ohhhh, it just left Raleigh NC at 9:23 PM last night. So out of curiosity, I looked up how far it is from Blairsville to Raleigh. Shortest route says 363 miles AND not only that, it is is in the opposite direction, i.e. it went East approximately 360 miles before it turned around and headed West. So again out of curiosity, and nothing better to do, I looked to see how fast the Pony Express traveled in their day and found this little tidbit.

"In May 1860, Robert “Pony Bob” Haslam took off on the most legendary ride in Pony Express history. The 20-year-old was scheduled to make his usual 75-mile run from Friday’s Station east to Buckland Station in Nevada. Upon arriving at Buckland, however, he found that his relief rider was petrified of the Paiute Indians, who had been attacking stations along the route. When the other man refused to take the mail, Haslam jumped back in the saddle and rode on, eventually completing a 190-mile run before delivering his mochilla at Smith’s Creek. After a brief rest, he mounted a fresh horse and retraced his steps all the way back to Friday’s Station, at one point passing a relay outpost that had been burned by the Paiutes. *By the time he finally returned to his home station, “Pony Bob” had traveled 380 miles in less than 40 hours—a Pony Express record."
*
To summarize, the Pony Express rider traveled 380 miles in a day and a half but 160 years later, it took the USPS 4 days to travel 360 miles in the wrong direction. So if you are wondering why the USPS is having so much financial problems, we now have proof they are slower than the Pony Express who were only in operation for 19 months.

Hope everyone has a great day and gets their mail when expected....but good luck with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

For my shottie!


 

 
I'll show the install in my 870 thread later. In the shop sanding at the moment.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> For my shottie!
> View attachment 187195 View attachment 187196
> I'll show the install in my 870 thread later. In the shop sanding at the moment.


Why are you extending it?


----------



## woodtickgreg

gman2431 said:


> Why are you extending it?


More capacity shtf gun, I dont use this one for hunting anymore. I have another 870 that I can use the bird barrel on.


----------



## Wildthings

Got some of that nasty old Franklin wood in the mail today!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

That’s a great box!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds

Sprung said:


> These are stand alone lights - not fluorescent tube replacements. This is the set I ordered.


I got a set of 4, similar to yours, each at 4500 lumens, 5000 degrees bright white, about $21 each





I put two of them, linked together and slightly offset, above my main work area and boy howdy are they terrific. The next two go over my lathe & replace two 150 watt reflector housed bulbs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon

New ultra quiet (NOT a scroll as I thought) compressor came today. I ordered this a couple months ago before the whole Corona mess started so I was excited it finally shipped. "between 3 pm, and 7 pm" they said. 10 pm the doorbell rings but at least I finally received it. (no pun intended) 2 hp, with 20 gal receiver.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung

I have the 2HP, 10 gallon version and love mine. It's a purchase I have not regretted. And it's nice to be able to be in the shop while the air compressor is running and not have it screaming at you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon

Sprung said:


> I have the 2HP, 10 gallon version and love mine. It's a purchase I have not regretted. And it's nice to be able to be in the shop while the air compressor is running and not have it screaming at you.


Thank you Matt. It's good to hear a good word from someone who owns one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

What makes it a scroll compressor? I don't know what that distinction means.


----------



## TXMoon

Tony said:


> What makes it a scroll compressor? I don't know what that distinction means.


It doesn't use pistons, it uses... like two worms or opposing threads mating. They are a lot less noisy. This one is rated at 70 db which is about as noisy as a vacuum cleaner.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cant wait to hear your review of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

My first set of parallel clamps! (and a free set of brad point bits) Already put them to use and see that I need more. Taylor Tools Clamps

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben

I really enjoyed making rings but haven’t for awhile,mostly because I’ve been trying different things and making pens,and partly because I was getting frustrated with not getting it very precise. I also have the problem of tapering the hole.NOT ANYMORE!!! Got this from craft supplies yesterday. Will hopefully be trying it out this wknd. Just Incase anyone is wondering what it is,a ring boring head and cutters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

T. Ben said:


> I really enjoyed making rings but haven’t for awhile,mostly because I’ve been trying different things and making pens,and partly because I was getting frustrated with not getting it very precise. I also have the problem of tapering the hole.NOT ANYMORE!!! Got this from craft supplies yesterday. Will hopefully be trying it out this wknd. Just Incase anyone is wondering what it is,a ring boring head and cutters.
> 
> View attachment 188356


I'm not familiar with making a ring. Can you show us some in-process photos of how this new set of cutters work?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I'm not familiar with making a ring. Can you show us some in-process photos of how this new set of cutters work?


I will,hopefully I will have time this wknd.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

T. Ben said:


> I really enjoyed making rings but haven’t for awhile,mostly because I’ve been trying different things and making pens,and partly because I was getting frustrated with not getting it very precise. I also have the problem of tapering the hole.NOT ANYMORE!!! Got this from craft supplies yesterday. Will hopefully be trying it out this wknd. Just Incase anyone is wondering what it is,a ring boring head and cutters.
> 
> View attachment 188356


That's a boring g head for a mill, you must be making really big rings, not the on your finger type?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

woodtickgreg said:


> That's a boring g head for a mill, you must be making really big rings, not the on your finger type?


 Nope on your finger type.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

oooops,it’s not the video

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## phinds

T. Ben said:


> oooops,it’s not the video


Yep, sure did notice that, I did, I did. Now are you going to post the real thing? You have whetted our appetite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon

Wood day today! 
Some O'cacia, and Sissoo Rosewood from over seas


 

 

Two beautiful walnut platter blanks


 
And though not "in the mail" picked up some Cedar Elm from a fellow wood turner (two samples of 8 logs)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TXMoon

woodtickgreg said:


> Cant wait to hear your review of it.


Love the new compressor and after a week I can recommend it. Quieter than my dust collection, and other than putting on the wheels and two rubber feet it was just plug-and-play. I've put it to use many times and with the 20 gallon reciever it doesn't kick on as often as the little pancake compressor it replaced.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

TXMoon said:


> Wood day today!
> Some O'cacia, and Sissoo Rosewood from over seas
> View attachment 188364 View attachment 188365
> 
> Two beautiful walnut platter blanks
> View attachment 188366
> And though not "in the mail" picked up some Cedar Elm from a fellow wood turner (two samples of 8 logs)
> View attachment 188367



NICE!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

phinds said:


> Yep, sure did notice that, I did, I did. Now are you going to post the real thing? You have whetted our appetite.


As soon as I get home,about 1200-1230 cst. Or tomorrow.


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

TXMoon said:


> Wood day today!
> Some O'cacia, and Sissoo Rosewood from over seas
> View attachment 188364 View attachment 188365
> 
> Two beautiful walnut platter blanks
> View attachment 188366
> And though not "in the mail" picked up some Cedar Elm from a fellow wood turner (two samples of 8 logs)
> View attachment 188367



Kevin, were you able to import the Sissoo Rosewood? I know it's on the CITES list and not supposed to cross international boarders, even as part of an object like a musical instrument or even a pen. That's a beautiful block. https://www.wood-database.com/sissoo/


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

@T. Ben show us some of the rings you've made. That is a really neat process.


----------



## TXMoon

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Kevin, were you able to import the Sissoo Rosewood? I know it's on the CITES list and not supposed to cross international boarders, even as part of an object like a musical instrument or even a pen. That's a beautiful block. https://www.wood-database.com/sissoo/


Thank you, it is very beautiful. I took a while to get here through regular shipping so I can assume it went through quarantine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

TXMoon said:


> Love the new compressor and after a week I can recommend it. Quieter than my dust collection, and other than putting on the wheels and two rubber feet it was just plug-and-play. I've put it to use many times and with the 20 gallon reciever it doesn't kick on as often as the little pancake compressor it replaced.


As soon as my current pancake compressor dies, this will be a great replacement option. Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

TXMoon said:


> Thank you, it is very beautiful. I took a while to get here through regular shipping so I can assume it went through quarantine.


It was most likely a plantation grown certified block with all the proper documentation. That's about the only way to get any of the dalbergia species today unless it's very old stock brought in prior to the CITES action. Way to go!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

TXMoon said:


> New ultra quiet (NOT a scroll as I thought) compressor came today. I ordered this a couple months ago before the whole Corona mess started so I was excited it finally shipped. "between 3 pm, and 7 pm" they said. 10 pm the doorbell rings but at least I finally received it. (no pun intended) 2 hp, with 20 gal receiver.
> View attachment 188015



I just learned that my local Lowe's sells these and offers free delivery. Ummmh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TXMoon

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I just learned that my local Lowe's sells these and offers free delivery. Ummmh.


Do it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Did it. Coming June 10th. Like Matt, I got the 10 gallon unit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben

FranklinWorkshops said:


> @T. Ben show us some of the rings you've made. That is a really neat process.


I will hopefully be using the boring bar to make one or two later this evening.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

I was told to buy something for Father's Day! So...……….

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Just watched the video on this new jointer. Nice. Tell us what you think about it. I think I'm getting a new pair of socks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

TXMoon said:


> New ultra quiet (NOT a scroll as I thought) compressor came today. I ordered this a couple months ago before the whole Corona mess started so I was excited it finally shipped. "between 3 pm, and 7 pm" they said. 10 pm the doorbell rings but at least I finally received it. (no pun intended) 2 hp, with 20 gal receiver.
> View attachment 188015


Mine arrived yesterday evening and I set it up this morning. Love how quiet is it. A great product made in the USA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Mine arrived yesterday evening and I set it up this morning. Love how quiet is it. A great product made in the USA.


Fantastic. Yea, I am still loving mine.


----------



## William Tanner

My handy dandy airbrush and accoutrements were supposed to arrive Monday. I heard something on the porch at 7:15 this morning (Saturday) and was curious so I checked it out. The carrier had left a small box on the porch but was getting into her ride with a larger box. She saw me and came back. She said that she noticed that I had to sign for the larger box and she didn't want to wake me up so she was planning on returning later. I got airbrush from Joe Fleming at airbrushingwood.com.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Van Dyne

That looks like ALOT of fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Any specific project you bought this for?


----------



## barry richardson

TXMoon said:


> New ultra quiet (NOT a scroll as I thought) compressor came today. I ordered this a couple months ago before the whole Corona mess started so I was excited it finally shipped. "between 3 pm, and 7 pm" they said. 10 pm the doorbell rings but at least I finally received it. (no pun intended) 2 hp, with 20 gal receiver.
> View attachment 188015


I have the 10 gal model and am very happy with it as well, only regret is I wish I had got the 20 gal like yours..


----------



## William Tanner

Troy, I have several projects that are ready for paint. One is an ornamental birdhouse box that has been done other than outside paint for a couple of years. Another is a lighthouse that I started in July of last year. Most of those parts are ready for paint. Also have two Christmas ornaments and one flower waiting. Bill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

William Tanner said:


> Troy, I have several projects that are ready for paint. One is an ornamental birdhouse box that has been done other than outside paint for a couple of years. Another is a lighthouse that I started in July of last year. Most of those parts are ready for paint. Also have two Christmas ornaments and one flower waiting. Bill


Thanks,I’m looking forward to seeing them finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from shopping and found a soggy box on the porch, it thunderstorms while we where gone.
2 generator covers, a welding hammer, and a very large opening adjustable wrench.



Miller wanted $80 for a cover for the welder. I found a waterproof generator cover on Amazon for $20.



So I bought one for the generator too!



Adjustable wrench was for the Nova chuck.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan

woodtickgreg said:


> Came home from shopping and found a soggy box on the porch, it thunderstorms while we where gone.
> 2 generator covers, a welding hammer, and a very large opening adjustable wrench.
> View attachment 190734
> Miller wanted $80 for a cover for the welder. I found a waterproof generator cover on Amazon for $20.
> View attachment 190735
> So I bought one for the generator too!
> View attachment 190736
> Adjustable wrench was for the Nova chuck.
> View attachment 190737


At first I thought you had something on the chuck, I was wondering how in the world did he get that perfect texture. Then I realized that it was your chair. I even had my glasses on.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Brandon Sloan said:


> At first I thought you had something on the chuck, I was wondering how in the world did he get that perfect texture. Then I realized that it was your chair. I even had my glasses on.




Me too, I was just about to call him and ask about it!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

These blades have been hard to find, I found them in of all places Amazon. They are for vintage Stanley scrapers.



This is what they fit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got some dyes from woodworld in Dallas Texas, they shorted me one so I have to call them. I also got a jar of Acks polishing paste, thought I would give it a try. Looking forward to experimenting with all of this stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

New quill for my 3520b. I was drilling a larger wet maple hollow form with a forstner bit. I guess I extended the quill too far, with a bit that was too large and got too aggressive. Believe it or not (I’m still having a hard time with it), I bent the quill. A $100+ lesson. From now on the smallest bit with the quill extended the least amount before hollowing tools.





Look at the light coming under the quill. Took me awhile to figure out why I could not move it, I just never imagined I could bend it.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> New quill for my 3520b. I was drilling a larger wet maple hollow form with a forstner bit. I guess I extended the quill too far, with a bit that was too large and got too aggressive. Believe it or not (I’m still having a hard time with it), I bent the quill. A $100+ lesson. From now on the smallest bit with the quill extended the least amount before hollowing tools.
> 
> View attachment 191264
> 
> Look at the light coming under the quill. Took me awhile to figure out why I could not move it, I just never imagined I could bend it.
> 
> View attachment 191265



Did you have to knock it out?


----------



## Tom Smart

No, I could move it with both hands on the wheel.

Spent the better part of several hours taking everything apart, cleaning, lubing and putting it back together before checking it for true. Thought at first it was gunked up, then maybe a burr in the channel. The channel was marred and I did file it thinking I’d be good. Not to be though.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson

Weird, never heard of that, I had to replace mine but it was because I stripped the threads, driving big forstner bits......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Nor had I, Barry. Guess that’s why it took me several hours of tinkering to sort it out.


----------



## barry richardson

Just got this yesterday, Their purpose is mainly for mechanics who want to spray various solvents to clean brakes and other stuff, But my plan is to use it for spraying alcohol based wood dyes, I have sort of a production gig where I make shadow boxes and display cases for the Trophy shop at Luke AFB. Dark wood is the most popular, but I have lots of maple and oak, that doesn't take dark stain that well, dye works better. This unit holds a quart of fluid, I will report back when I try it. It's charged with compressed air...

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

woodtickgreg said:


> Got some dyes from woodworld in Dallas Texas, they shorted me one so I have to call them. I also got a jar of Acks polishing paste, thought I would give it a try. Looking forward to experimenting with all of this stuff
> 
> View attachment 191247


Just got an email. They finally shipped the bottle of dye that I was shorted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from work and ups showed up right after and divered my new starter for the bmw motorcycle.  depending on the weather it might go in this weekend.


Looks like a car starter don't it? Lol.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Finally got the last bottle of dye that I was shorted on. They gave me some stickers and a couple of buttons to apologize for the shorted order and delay in shipping.



Now I have enough colors to play with come this winter.



Then i got a box for the metal shop, well packed........



Inside where 2 more boxes.......



Chuck jaws and a chuck key.........



For the new 4 jaw scroll chuck for the southbend metal lathe. This will be useful for production square material work.



And the new backing plate to mount it. Ill mount the plate on the lathe and turn it down to fit the chuck exactly.



Then i got a new battery maintainer for the motorcycle.



It was like Christmas in August for me today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Can't wait until you're making tools again Greg!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Can't wait until you're making tools again Greg!


It's coming brother, that's what the chuck is for. I'm re gearing up, takes money. Turning chisels, tool rest, a hollowing rig, and pallet breakers are on my short list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

I need to add to my woodtick tool collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

today I got the new battery for my motorcycle, which meant I had to hook up the new charger I received the other day.
Its the exact same size as the original but specs out higher.



New battery meet new charger. 



This charger/ maintainer is very cool, can use it on anything. I have it selected for a small motorcycle battery right now so it charges slow. 3 lights on and 3 to go. I will be hard wiring a plug to the battery for the charger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> today I got the new battery for my motorcycle, which meant I had to hook up the new charger I received the other day.
> Its the exact same size as the original but specs out higher.
> View attachment 192432
> New battery meet new charger.
> View attachment 192434
> This charger/ maintainer is very cool, can use it on anything. I have it selected for a small motorcycle battery right now so it charges slow. 3 lights on and 3 to go. I will be hard wiring a plug to the battery for the charger.
> View attachment 192435



I've been running a Tru-gel in my bike. Not sure if means anything for a street bike, but 'off roaders' say good things. Wonder if a battery that turns over a 1500cc bike would work on a 17hp Kawasaki mower engine? Either way, batteries have tripled in price since 2004...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Either way, batteries have tripled in price since 2004...


This one was $70 shipped. I'll report later on how it holds up. It's an sealed AGM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Happiness is 6 lights showing a fl charge on the new battery with the new charger.



Also when I came home today there was a box waiting for me.



Who don't like new tools? Lol.



Aquireing more tools for metal work. A very cool metal cutting circular saw.





The blade guard is designed to catch chips, its like a collection cup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ordered a metal cutting chop saw to go with the circ saw. I paid ups extra to have it delivered a couple days later on a friday when betty would be home. It never showed. Came home from grocery shopping on Saturday and ups left it at the side door, I have ongoing instructions for packages to be left on the back patio. Grrr. Idiot left a $400 tool out in the open.



And the saw came damaged because it was dropped on the corner! See the box. I ordered the saw from trick tools, their customer service was excellent and they had another one sent to me right away and sent a pick up label for the damaged one.



It has a pull out tray for the chips. This is a 14" carbide blade steel cutting chop saw. It cuts with less sparks and cuts cooler than a fiber disc chop saw. You can get blades for aluminum and stainles steel.



I'll do a review on this in the tool section in case eany of the metal workers out there are interested.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Hill

Well I’ve decided that I needed something for hollowing between my Trent Bosch 5/8 set and the big captured rig I got some time ago. Enter the Trent Bosch 3/4 setup— when I’d get to the limit of the 5/8, just had chatter I didn’t want to deal with & not wanting to set up other rig.
Had some credits on pay pal etc, an understanding wife (I’m blessed!!)
Second pic is the future Mimosa vase.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

My wife bought me a Christmas present. It came when she wasnt here. Oopsie....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Maverick

New tools. 1/2“ spindle gouge and detail gouge. Now I need to make handles for them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Maverick said:


> New tools. 1/2“ spindle gouge and detail gouge. Now I need to make handles for them.
> 
> View attachment 194535



I'm sure you can handle it....Ok, them.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Maverick

Table for the drill press arrived today. MLCS have it on sale for $40 off. Figured hardware would cost me nearly as much as the sale price plus my time to build it so pulled the trigger.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Not woodworking related and didn't come in the mail actually, but I dig it just the same. Betty came home from visiting with her daughter and brought me a lava lamp, lol






Starting to warm up.



Working good now!





Groovy!!!



Now where's my paisley shirt and bell bottom jeans?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123

Haven't seen a lava lamp for a few decades.
Nice bunch of tools you got there. No excuses now.....get to work @woodtickgreg. You also @Maverick .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I saw these on Amazon for $7 a piece so I figured what the heck ill give em a try for that kind of money. Ill put one in the basement wood shop, one in the garage where I store lumber, and keep one upstairs in the house. They are all within a percentage pointe or 2 on the humidity and the same for temp. Might be fun to watch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Update. I put one out in the garage and watched the numbers change, humidity went way up as its been very humid and rainy here.





I'd say they work pretty good. I put one in the basement shop, ill check that one later.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is basement wood shop teml and humidity after a day. Itll be interesting to see what it is mid winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> This is basement wood shop teml and humidity after a day. Itll be interesting to see what it is mid winter.View attachment 195061


You're having fun with those. Can I get the link to them


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Greg, I see a difference of 6% on the hygrometer versus the thermometer. Which one are you gonna go by?? I have had a couple of the thermometers like that before, and they were pretty accurate. Mine didn't have the humidity feature. I wish they had cuz I would like to have seen what the smilie would be for 6% humidity........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Actually the hygrometer was only 2% difference between the three. The 2 that where the closest I am using one in the garage where I store my wood and one in the basement shop.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gotta love Amazon, Sunday delivery! Some deacon 5 minute epoxy, some black diamond brand tinting powder, and some small mixing cups.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber

is the deacon epoxy, of, by or for, 5 minute blessings?

sorry couldn't resist

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

This came in the mail for me. I bought it cuz @Tom Smart & @FranklinWorkshops got me thinking metric. After reading the reviews and the horrible instructions I installed it and wasn't pleased with my results. Should have watched YT first like I normally do. Lo and Behold here's an *install video* from our own @Kenbo alias kennyearrings1 on YT. Watched his video and learned a few things. Today I redid the install and man am I liking this thing. Dialing in and taking 1/2 mm off is a piece of cake. Here I come metric LOL. ... Now for the TS!





Here's one of the 2nd install pics




The finished install pics (2)


 



and the accuracy... I planed this future cutting board strip down from 38mm to 34 mm. I actually set the DRO to 34.3 as shown on the display. And look at my hand calipers! 34.25mm. WOW WOW

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> This came in the mail for me. I bought it cuz @Tom Smart & @FranklinWorkshops got me thinking metric. After reading the reviews and the horrible instructions I installed it and wasn't pleased with my results. Should have watched YT first like I normally do. Lo and Behold here's an *install video* from our own @Kenbo alias kennyearrings1 on YT. Watched his video and learned a few things. Today I redid the install and man am I liking this thing. Dialing in and taking 1/2 mm off is a piece of cake. Here I come metric LOL. ... Now for the TS!
> 
> View attachment 195222
> 
> Here's one of the 2nd install pics
> View attachment 195223
> 
> The finished install pics (2)
> View attachment 195224 View attachment 195225
> 
> and the accuracy... I planed this future cutting board strip down from 38mm to 34 mm. I actually set the DRO to 34.3 as shown on the display. And look at my hand calipers! 34.25mm. WOW WOW
> 
> View attachment 195226


Excellent!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

vegas urban lumber said:


> is the deacon epoxy, of, by or for, 5 minute blessings?
> 
> sorry couldn't resist


Phone auto corrects, lol. Devcon.


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> This came in the mail for me. I bought it cuz @Tom Smart & @FranklinWorkshops got me thinking metric. After reading the reviews and the horrible instructions I installed it and wasn't pleased with my results. Should have watched YT first like I normally do. Lo and Behold here's an *install video* from our own @Kenbo alias kennyearrings1 on YT. Watched his video and learned a few things. Today I redid the install and man am I liking this thing. Dialing in and taking 1/2 mm off is a piece of cake. Here I come metric LOL. ... Now for the TS!
> 
> View attachment 195222
> 
> Here's one of the 2nd install pics
> View attachment 195223
> 
> The finished install pics (2)
> View attachment 195224 View attachment 195225
> 
> and the accuracy... I planed this future cutting board strip down from 38mm to 34 mm. I actually set the DRO to 34.3 as shown on the display. And look at my hand calipers! 34.25mm. WOW WOW
> 
> View attachment 195226




Glad to hear that the show was useful and helpful to you. I love my digital planer readout and I know you will love yours as well. It's just so much better than the manual depth stops of the planer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Well, now I have an idea for my Christmas gift from Kay. I've not seen this until now but know instantly that it will be very useful. I kid you not, Barry, you'll never go back once you start using metric in your shop. Habits are hard to change, I know.


----------



## trc65

Found a different ( and cheaper) supplier of polymerized tung oil. Got this in today. A quart of polymerized tung oil (unthinned) and some citrus solvent. Have to say, opening the bag with the solvent was a pleasant olfactory experience. Will post a review after I use it a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

trc65 said:


> Found a different ( and cheaper) supplier of polymerized tung oil. Got this in today. A quart of polymerized tung oil (unthinned) and some citrus solvent. Have to say, opening the bag with the solvent was a pleasant olfactory experience. Will post a review after I use it a bit.
> 
> View attachment 195275


Tim, do you dilute the tung oil with the solvent? At what ratio?


----------



## trc65

Yeah, it will need to be diluted. I'm not sure what ratio, I'm going to do some playing tonight. The only polymerized tung oil I've used is from Lee Valley and it comes pre diluted. Don't remember if Lee Valley lists their dilution or not. Probably will start with a 50% dilution and see how that compares. Got about seven bowls waiting for finish, so plenty of wood to play with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I’d be interested in what you learn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

I'll write a review of it when I get done playing. 

FYI, Lee Valley sells their polymerized tung oil for $51.90 for 34 oz (1L) and that tung oil is already diluted 50% with mineral spirits.

SkinBoats sells their polymerized tung oil for $21.00 for 32 oz and is undiluted. Their citrus solvent is $19 per qt and shipping was $16. So, assuming that their tung oil is of equal quality and needs to be diluted the same, I'll get two quarts of finish for about the same price as one from Lee Valley (assuming free shipping from LV).

I'll also have to see how it works with the citrus solvent vs mineral spirits and how long the citrus solvent smell persists. It is a strong smell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Well, now I have an idea for my Christmas gift from Kay. I've not seen this until now but know instantly that it will be very useful. I kid you not, Barry, you'll never go back once you start using metric in your shop. Habits are hard to change, I know.


I'm starting to get a feel for it but if they say a board 200mm long uhhh gotta convert that to realize what it is

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Well, now I have an idea for my Christmas gift from Kay. I've not seen this until now but know instantly that it will be very useful. I kid you not, Barry, you'll never go back once you start using metric in your shop. Habits are hard to change, I know.



Every kiss begins with Kay... Kay Jewelers used to be in the King of Prussia mall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mr. Peet said:


> Every kiss begins with Kay... Kay Jewelers used to be in the King of Prussia mall.


I think Kay Jewelers are still around and are part of the same corporation as Jared's.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> I'm starting to get a feel for it but if they say a board 200mm long uhhh gotta convert that to realize what it is


roughly 25mm to the inch. So 8 inches give or take a smidge. But don't do the conversion - just think in metric.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart

FranklinWorkshops said:


> just think in metric.


Takes practice after 68 years of thinking inches.


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> I'm starting to get a feel for it but if they say a board 200mm long uhhh gotta convert that to realize what it is



I hear you guys; but the task of working my brain this hard to start thinking in metric in my shop scares me. Not sure if I am lazy (yes, probably am) or just scared to realize my brain is as old as my body...………..


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> Takes practice after 68 years of thinking inches.


Yes it does!


FranklinWorkshops said:


> roughly 25mm to the inch. So 8 inches give or take a smidge. But don't do the conversion - just think in metric.


I hear ya but...take this morning for instance. Routing finger grooves in cutting board. So I need the center to start with.....what's the center of 11 5/32". Easier to do in mm 292 = 146 from the edge...got it. Center's marked. OK now I need a 3 1/2" groove so come out 1 3/4" from center on both sides and mark it. OK see what I mean I'm a middle of the fence guy on this!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> Not woodworking related and didn't come in the mail actually, but I dig it just the same. Betty came home from visiting with her daughter and brought me a lava lamp, lol
> 
> 
> Starting to warm up.
> 
> Working good now!
> 
> Groovy!!!
> View attachment 194793
> Now where's my paisley shirt and bell bottom jeans?


Did it come with a bong? 

Now, I don't really know what one is, but, unfortunately, one of my nicknames at the church is Doobie. For a few years Michael McDonald lived in the area. I was considered his doppelganger!

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Centimeters/millimeters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged - y'all get better stuff than I do

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

But then I got this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Bills. 
I hates the ends of the month

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

Tom Smart said:


> Centimeters/millimeters
> 
> View attachment 195368


NOW THAT'S FUNNY RIGHT THERE! I got an email from Lee Valley today about their "seconds" sale and looking at some of their goodies I put that exact square in my cart. Haven't bought it yet but thinking about it


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Danged - y'all get better stuff than I do
> 
> View attachment 195369



That's good stuff! Holds like the dickens!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wildthings said:


> NOW THAT'S FUNNY RIGHT THERE! I got an email from Lee Valley today about their "seconds" sale and looking at some of their goodies I put that exact square in my cart. Haven't bought it yet but thinking about it


Ha! I was driving north on I95 from Savannah home to northern VA and actually pulled over at a rest stop to see if there was anything I couldn’t live without on their seconds sale. Stretched and moved on without buying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mike Hill said:


> But then I got this.
> 
> View attachment 195370


I have a bunch of these dyes for resins. I like them a lot but I wish the were a little less opaque. Very nice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> But then I got this.
> 
> View attachment 195370


Mike, where did you order your assortment from?? I got some cheaper stuff but see most folks use this brand.


----------



## trc65

I don't know where Mike got his, but I know Amazon has several different variety packs available.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Mike, where did you order your assortment from?? I got some cheaper stuff but see most folks use this brand.


it was Amazon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> This came in the mail for me. I bought it cuz @Tom Smart & @FranklinWorkshops got me thinking metric. After reading the reviews and the horrible instructions I installed it and wasn't pleased with my results. Should have watched YT first like I normally do. Lo and Behold here's an *install video* from our own @Kenbo alias kennyearrings1 on YT. Watched his video and learned a few things. Today I redid the install and man am I liking this thing. Dialing in and taking 1/2 mm off is a piece of cake. Here I come metric LOL. ... Now for the TS!
> 
> View attachment 195222
> 
> Here's one of the 2nd install pics
> View attachment 195223
> 
> The finished install pics (2)
> View attachment 195224 View attachment 195225
> 
> and the accuracy... I planed this future cutting board strip down from 38mm to 34 mm. I actually set the DRO to 34.3 as shown on the display. And look at my hand calipers! 34.25mm. WOW WOW
> 
> View attachment 195226


Mine arrived today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tom Smart said:


> Centimeters/millimeters
> 
> View attachment 195368



I have many rules with both inches and mm scales. Here are just two. The boxwood folding rule came from a dealer friend of mine in Berlin. When the dollar was really strong versus the euro many years ago, I imported many EC Emmerich planes from him for resale here. He gave me a couple of these rules as a gift. The bottom one came from Home Depot. So it is painless to switch back and forth if you want to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, the house just isn’t getting built, delivered, or even designed. So, we found a plan we like so I am going to redraw it in case we have to go to an architect. Did a little drafting.......in college, almost 40 years ago....so, I bought stuff to do some plans. I have stuff somewhere, but mostly packed away. I do have a nice table downstairs to work on, so figured I might as well get used to it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## trc65

Brings back good memories from when I had drafting class in high school, also about 40 years ago.....

I've still got and occasionally use my architect scale rule.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Well, it's been over 50 years since I had drafting as part of my engineering program at UT (Knoxville not Texas!) But I still have many of those same drafting tools. I use them occasionally.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged Larry you are old! I's only been 42 years since I used similar tools (my t-square was wood) in my program at Texas A&M - the one in College Station - in Texas! LOL

Funny thing in my Junior Year (I think) they opened a new building for the College of Architecture. In the building was a brand spanking new - state-of-the-art, dream shop - wood and metal. I was among the first students to use the shop - even had to set up and clean protective gunk from some machines before I could use them. Made cutting boards, trophy cases, headache racks, boot-scrapers, BBQ forks and spatulas, brush guards among other things (never did use the lathes). Fun time. Now 43 years later, my nephew is a Junior working at the shop and sends me some things occasionally. I guess they have different classes of machines now - some of them new-fangled CNC machines to do stuff like this.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Danged Larry you are old! I's only been 42 years since I used similar tools (my t-square was wood) in my program at Texas A&M - the one in College Station - in Texas! LOL
> 
> Funny thing in my Junior Year (I think) they opened a new building for the College of Architecture. In the building was a brand spanking new - state-of-the-art, dream shop - wood and metal. I was among the first students to use the shop - even had to set up and clean protective gunk from some machines before I could use them. Made cutting boards, trophy cases, headache racks, boot-scrapers, BBQ forks and spatulas, brush guards among other things (never did use the lathes). Fun time. Now 43 years later, my nephew is a Junior working at the shop and sends me some things occasionally. I guess they have different classes of machines now - some of them new-fangled CNC machines to do stuff like this.....
> View attachment 195427


I need one of those Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, so cool! I am wondering; so I am class of 83 and a couple of my friends may have been in that lab. the School started an "Engineering Technology" program; had CNC machines, etc. also. I bet that is the same. Cool memories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

All I need is an address!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> I need one of those Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, so cool! I am wondering; so I am class of 83 and a couple of my friends may have been in that lab. the School started an "Engineering Technology" program; had CNC machines, etc. also. I bet that is the same. Cool memories.


In 77, Langford Building A was opened. If I'm not wrong the new Lab/Shop was in it's basement. First time I had ever heard of, much less laid eyes on a Mig welder. The shopmmaster couldn't wait until he showed me the MIG - he was so excited about it - said I would love it. He weren't wrong - fell in love immediately! The TIG was not far behind. Oh, and the sandblaster and the metal bandsaw! It was also the first time I used a table saw with a table that could handle full sheets of plywood.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

My granddaughter is graduating from A&M this December. WOW she is getting grown up



FranklinWorkshops said:


> Mine arrived today.


@FranklinWorkshops 
Be sure to watch @Kenbo 's YT video on it for some great installation tips. I didn't use the leveling bolt the first go round and got it skewed. When using the bolt and the adhesion tape it worked like a charm. Also disconnecting the spring and moving that slide and the readout out of the way during drilling made it a snap. I love it! Was shaving 1/2 mm off some panels today!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> My granddaughter is graduating from A&M this December. WOW she is getting grown up
> 
> @FranklinWorkshops
> Be sure to watch @Kenbo 's YT video on it for some great installation tips. I didn't use the leveling bolt the first go round and got it skewed. When using the bolt and the adhesion tape it worked like a charm. Also disconnecting the spring and moving that slide and the readout out of the way during drilling made it a snap. I love it! Was shaving 1/2 mm off some panels today!!


Thanks. I watched the video once but will do it again before tackling the job today. Sees straightforward as long as you do it in order and don't get in a hurry. Will report back later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> But then I got this.
> 
> View attachment 195370


This is great stuff, I really like it. Mixes well with epoxy. I want to ay around with it more.


----------



## Gdurfey

Thanks @Mike Hill !! I appreciate it and I will make it up to you. I have some ideas how to repay you


and, been following the Jimmy Buffett Facebook page and they offered up a vintage T-shirt design from about the time I saw my first Parrothead concert: 1982.

fitting these things showed up the same day: the concert was at Texas A&M.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

Came home to this waiting for me. A Robo Rest sharpening platform for the Wolverine system. In case someone didnt know, Robo Hippy is having a going out of business sale and has deep discounts on all his RoboRests, sharpening platforms and various tool rests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Thanks @Mike Hill !! I appreciate it and I will make it up to you. I have some ideas how to repay you
> 
> 
> and, been following the Jimmy Buffett Facebook page and they offered up a vintage T-shirt design from about the time I saw my first Parrothead concert: 1982.
> 
> fitting these things showed up the same day: the concert was at Texas A&M.
> 
> 
> View attachment 195641
> 
> View attachment 195640


Gig 'em, Parrothead. Now there's three words I didn't think I would ever hear together.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Gig 'em, Parrothead. Now there's three words I didn't think I would ever hear together.



one of my good friends at school, a fellow Aerospace Engineer student, Introduced me to the Buffett concert there at school, and the rest as they say is history.


----------



## Wildthings

*!!!!!!! YEEHAW !!!!!!!



*

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

Tim, I’ve used the Robo Rest for years. Met Reed from the Oregon Woodturning Symposium. He is one of the good guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A box of clamps and a garbage disposal, I wonder which one has priority.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Gig 'em, Parrothead. Now there's three words I didn't think I would ever hear together.


LOL.
He came after I gradidiated. The closest we came to parrotheadonism was Olivia Newton John. And when she sang she was singing her love to me - I know it in my heart! 

Now the closest to parrotheadonism is several friends that have gone to many of his more recent concerts, but also a friend that is very likely going to develop one of those margaritaville hotels. Under negotiations now.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

William Tanner said:


> Tim, I’ve used the Robo Rest for years. Met Reed from the Oregon Woodturning Symposium. He is one of the good guys.



I've coveted the rest since I first saw it, and couldn't resist when it went on sale. So many different rests out there, but nearly all of them rely on a setup block to set the angle. That's fine, but I could care less about having an exact angle on tools. What I want is _repeatability_ of angles that takes only a second or two to set/change. Now maybe I'll actually sharpen some of my tools a little more often!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> A box of clamps and a garbage disposal, I wonder which one has priority.


This should answer the question you posed!!

Reactions: Funny 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Small order from the Woodcraft sale circular: cheese cutting board kits, ornament kits, and three pieces of Brazilian cherry. Prices were too good to be true.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> This should answer the question you posed!!


Well at least you have your priorities in order!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> This should answer the question you posed!!
> 
> View attachment 195778



Yep, candy is priority in this house as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> Yep, candy is priority in this house as well.


That's what's left from Halloween night handouts. And we filled the bowl 3 times


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Small order from the Woodcraft sale circular: cheese cutting board kits, ornament kits, and three pieces of Brazilian cherry. Prices were too good to be true.
> 
> View attachment 195782


You made me go buy 4 of the cheese slicers!! Can't beat the price specially with free shipping (I love Honey & Wikibuy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

@Gdurfey 
@Wildthings 

Just an FYI, I get my cheese slicer kits directly from Prodyne: http://www.prodyne.com/index.php/re...-cutting-wires-for-your-gourmet-cheese-slicer

They are $4 each, chrome or black. Shipping is really reasonable, I'll order 10-20 at a time and I think it's only like $10 for shipping. Kind of a PITA, you have to call them to order but a lot cheaper than buying them at Woodcraft.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Tony said:


> @Gdurfey
> @Wildthings
> 
> Just an FYI, I get my cheese slicer kits directly from Prodyne: http://www.prodyne.com/index.php/re...-cutting-wires-for-your-gourmet-cheese-slicer
> 
> They are $4 each, chrome or black. Shipping is really reasonable, I'll order 10-20 at a time and I think it's only like $10 for shipping. Kind of a PITA, you have to call them to order but a lot cheaper than buying them at Woodcraft.



I get ......what’s the right word, complacent or lazy, and shop the old regulars instead of asking or searching for new sources. They were on sale for $5 Is why I ordered a few.


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> I get ......what’s the right word, complacent or lazy, and shop the old regulars instead of asking or searching for new sources. They were on sale for $5 Is why I ordered a few.




I totally get it, I'm going to Woodcraft to pick a few up for now. I just wanted to let y'all know there's a much better option if you need them when they are not on sale. The regular price on them is stupid expensive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Meant to post this yesterday. I got these today to go with the offset jig I got from @Bean_counter. Going to try to make some pendant/earring sets when I can get some Shop time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony be sure and show some pics of that in use. I cant wrap my head around what it is for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

not received yet, but like several others, I have cutting board kits coming in the mail. Thanks Larry; @FranklinWorkshops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Way to go Tony. Been on my wish list for some time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Gdurfey said:


> not received yet, but like several others, I have cutting board kits coming in the mail. Thanks Larry; @FranklinWorkshops


They were shipped this morning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Black CA !

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Black CA !
> View attachment 196032


That's great stuff, the brand I use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Black CA !
> View attachment 196032



Wonder how it would work for bicycle tube patches?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> Wonder how it would work for bicycle tube patches?


I would think too brittle?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Meant to post this yesterday. I got these today to go with the offset jig I got from @Bean_counter. Going to try to make some pendant/earring sets when I can get some Shop time.
> View attachment 195871


What is that thing?


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> What is that thing?



It's part of the Ruth Niles Offset jig. The part I posted are attachments for turning different sized pieces, I plan to.make some matching pendant and earring sets. Maybe these pics will help explain it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Black CA !
> View attachment 196032


whats the shelf life after you start using it? Seems like some of the regular thin and medium I use seems to not do as well after 6 months or so.


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> whats the shelf life after you start using it? Seems like some of the regular thin and medium I use seems to not do as well after 6 months or so.



I've had a bottle of the black CA in my fridge I've been using for over 2 years, still fine.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Tony said:


> I've had a bottle of the black CA in my fridge I've been using for over 2 years, still fine.


In the frig.....maybe that is the difference. I have a couple new bottles there.....looks like I need to get into a new habit.

thanks Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> In the frig.....maybe that is the difference. I have a couple new bottles there.....looks like I need to get into a new habit.
> 
> thanks Tony



Yes sir, it helps them last a lot longer. The only drawback is that you have to remember to take them out before you need it so it can warm up some, doesn't flow real well cold.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I seem to use mine up before it goes bad. I have also learned to just buy the 2 oz size. Buying larger does seem to go bad. I usually only buy thin and medium, and accelerator.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> I seem to use mine up before it goes bad. I have also learned to just buy the 2 oz size. Buying larger does seem to go bad. I usually only buy thin and medium, and accelerator.



That has been me Greg, by the small ones. We had a guy in the turning club buying in bulk and giving us a discount. Wish we were meeting so we could get more. That bottle in your picture looked larger, that led to my comment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Amazon! Lol. Because I can get stuff cheap and not have to deal with people shopping.
Restocked some of my vitamins and lysine supplements. Some thin CA because the project im working on is soaking it up. Vanilla beans, and a new face shield for turning. And N95 face mask because of the covid thing for work, some places I go to to make pick ups and deliveries won't even let me in the building.



For the shop.



A serious upgrade from my old home depot face shield.



For the taste buds.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## David Hill

Just ordered a part for my Sorby eccentric chuck that I got a while back. No one stateside had it. It’s a spindle adapter so it’ll work on my 1.25 in spindles. (Won’t get it in time for the challenge)
Know what the shipping is from UK ?
For that part was $25— almost what the part cost.
Not upset... just a for instance.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

David Hill said:


> Just ordered a part for my Sorby eccentric chuck that I got a while back. No one stateside had it. It’s a spindle adapter so it’ll work on my 1.25 in spindles. (Won’t get it in time for the challenge)
> Know what the shipping is from UK ?
> For that part was $25— almost what the part cost.
> Not upset... just a for instance.



Dang David!!!!


----------



## Gdurfey

Want to do a house number sign for the new place so jumped on a Rockler sale item.......and then a few other sale items.....

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Want to do a house number sign for the new place so jumped on a Rockler sale item.......and then a few other sale items.....


One always leads to another...that's how my addiction started!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Since I'm starting to play around with resins, colors, and dyes, I ordered a sampler pack of different colors to play with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Want to do a house number sign for the new place so jumped on a Rockler sale item.......and then a few other sale items.....
> 
> View attachment 196377


I just bought that same Box Joint Jig myself. Hope to try my hand with a few boxes this next year. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Nature Man said:


> I just bought that same Box Joint Jig myself. Hope to try my hand with a few boxes this next year. Chuck


I got it also. It works well!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> I got it also. It works well!



You have another box joint jig as I recall....


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> You have another box joint jig as I recall....


Haven't even tried it yet... I need to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Funny thing about my box jig. I was just doing some assembly and rockler put a wrong machine screw in the package to hold the spacer, one was correct, the other was a finer thread. Guess I will call them. I know I will just end up going to the hardware store, but still going to call them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Maverick

Ugh, I hate when stuff like that happens.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Maverick

Bought a used set of Vicmarc bowl jaws from the AAW forum site, that arrived today. I have not made any bowls yet, but looking forward to taking them for a spin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Maverick

I have fallen off the deep end of the abys.....

Received a couple of D-way tools today.... 5/8 in bowl gouge and a 1/2 in bottom feeder. Decided to go ahead and get a handle and the bushing that reduces from 5/8 to 1/2 in.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I fell as well, only in a different direction.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Maverick said:


> I have fallen off the deep end of the abys.....
> 
> Received a couple of D-way tools today.... 5/8 in bowl gouge and a 1/2 in bottom feeder. Decided to go ahead and get a handle and the bushing that reduces from 5/8 to 1/2 in.


I've got the 5/8 V Bowl gouge and love it. Really helps compensate for my not sharpening as often as I should. Made my own handle though, i do so much turning in the cold, couldn't stand the thought of a metal handle, even if covered in foam.

Really thinking hard about picking up a U shaped bowl gouge and a spindle gouge soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

I stocked up on stocking stuffers....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Forgot to show the blanks under the pile in the box!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Jeez, Marc, when do you plan to eat and sleep? Do you need my address?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

DLJeffs said:


> Jeez, Marc, when do you plan to eat and sleep? Do you need my address?


I'm a grazer, and I hardly ever sleep. If you wanna send it to me so I have it, that's cool....


----------



## Nature Man

Show us some completed things from this cornucopia of blanks! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

ripjack13 said:


> Forgot to show the blanks under the pile in the box!!View attachment 197343
> 
> View attachment 197344


Are the blanks in the top photo the aqua bright from psi?


----------



## ripjack13

T. Ben said:


> Are the blanks in the top photo the aqua bright from psi?


I'll have to compare. All those in the top pic were the 50 for 50 deal. No choice in picking, just whatever they had to put in.


----------



## T. Ben

ripjack13 said:


> I'll have to compare. All those in the top pic were the 50 for 50 deal. No choice in picking, just whatever they had to put in.


Ok,they look like them. If they are You will like how those finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Trying a different brand of bandsaw blade, Laguna. And, a great package from @The100road thanks again Stan.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Not in the mail, but hand delivered. We did a Secret Santa gift exchange in the turning club and I got this Sapele platter from @AgainstThe Grain. Thanks George!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## The100road

Wow! Gorgeous bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Not in the mail, but hand delivered. We did a Secret Santa gift exchange in the turning club and I got this Sapele platter from @AgainstThe Grain. Thanks George!
> View attachment 197805


OMG Tony show us another picture of that thing!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AgainstThe Grain

Tony said:


> Not in the mail, but hand delivered. We did a Secret Santa gift exchange in the turning club and I got this Sapele platter from @AgainstThe Grain. Thanks George!
> View attachment 197805


You are most welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

AgainstThe Grain said:


> You are most welcome!


Man that is a beautiful piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

That is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a smal roll of stainless steel mig welding wire, gonna make a couple curved tool rest for the laguna.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Bean_counter

Got this from @BangleGuy today. Trying to brain storm with @Tony @JR Parks @Eric Rorabaugh what to do with the damn things lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Bean_counter said:


> Got this from @BangleGuy today. Trying to brain storm with @Tony @JR Parks @Eric Rorabaugh what to do with the damn things lol.


Soak'm in kerosene and use them as fire starters.

Sorry. I'm a dye-hater.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

phinds said:


> Soak'm in kerosene and use them as fire starters.
> 
> Sorry. I'm a dye-hater.


We expect nothing less from you Paul

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gardnaaa

Since I have no dust collection except for a shop vac to suck up everything when I’m finished, I bought this guy to keep the fine particles out of the air. Next thing to buy is the actual dust collection system. I’m pretty excited, just got delivered a few hours ago.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

I'm surprised anybody is getting anything through the mail. We've been the victims of having packages routed through the wrong USPS hubs.

First, the vanilla beans I ordered sat in Florida for two weeks. Once they got past the Florida State line, I had them the next day. 

A garage door opener part sat in Philly for 10 days, finally left there and has been sitting in St. Louis for four days now. Did I mention that it is a garage door opener part and it's December? 

Tools that were ordered for my Christmas gift have been sitting in Ohio for 12 days and counting. 

Our usual mail lady hasn't been seen for a week (we think part timers are filling in) and every day this past week we are getting our mail and that from one or more neighbors every day.

The only bright spot is our UPS driver has been delivering smartpost packages to us instead of dropping them at the post office.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Gardnaaa

trc65 said:


> I'm surprised anybody is getting anything through the mail. We've been the victims of having packages routed through the wrong USPS hubs.
> 
> First, the vanilla beans I ordered sat in Florida for two weeks. Once they got past the Florida State line, I had them the next day.
> 
> A garage door opener part sat in Philly for 10 days, finally left there and has been sitting in St. Louis for four days now. Did I mention that it is a garage door opener part and it's December?
> 
> Tools that were ordered for my Christmas gift have been sitting in Ohio for 12 days and counting.
> 
> Our usual mail lady hasn't been seen for a week (we think part timers are filling in) and every day this past week we are getting our mail and that from one or more neighbors every day.
> 
> The only bright spot is our UPS driver has been delivering smartpost packages to us instead of dropping them at the post office.


Yeah this was supposed to be delivered Tuesday lol. I ordered a pair of pen jaws for my one way talon and I’m pretty sure they are lost. It’s been a disaster. I ordered my wife a laptop for Xmas. I had my friend pick it up because I wanted to make sure it arrived all in one piece. I read an article saying 6 million packages are being left behind at major retailers daily. They can’t handle the overload.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tom Smart

We’ve been lucky so far but most of our stuff has come via UPS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Gardnaaa

Tom Smart said:


> We’ve been lucky so far but most of our stuff has come via UPS.


This air purifier came through ups. Delivered in one of the workers cars lol. They must be so backed up since we got over a foot of snow Wednesday into Thursday. The pen jaws are usps. USPS is struggling pretty bad from what I’ve heard.


----------



## Tom Smart

Our driveway is long, curvy and on a hill. The UPS guy walked a relatively heavy package up the hill in the middle of this week’s snow storm. The USPS doesn’t drive up in the middle of the summer, leaves stuff in the open by the mailbox. Stuffed one package in my mailbox couldn’t get out.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Bean_counter

Been waiting on some knife kits from rockler since the beginning of December. For some reason those idiots thought it was a good idea to ship through ups who would then ship through USPS. Sat in Lubbock (where I live) for a few days and now is sitting in Minnesota. I’m just a little erked because I was making my brother, dad and myself a pocket knife for Christmas and now that ain’t going to happen. Yeah we are supposed to trust them with votes

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## eaglea1

We waited 4 months for a replacement oven! Still waiting for my new 6.5 Creedmoor, it's been almost 9 months arrrgh

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sent Ralph those wood biscuits Dec. 2nd., 3 day delivery, one state away, still in transit....


----------



## Gardnaaa

Yikes! No good. Thank god Eric sent my blanks via UPS


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yup, same woes here with usps. Either it is extremely slow or what I get is often damaged and the box looks like it got ran over by a truck. I ordered something for Betty for Christmas and it's not going to be here on time, she'll get a picture of the item in a card. A bicycle tire shipment that was supposed to be 2 days is now going on 2 weeks. The only thing that comes on time is Amazon.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Finally, Laguna shipped my carbide bandsaw blade I ordered from Wodcraft on November, 26. I should get it on Monday, the 21st. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tom Smart

After badmouthing the USPS they came up the driveway and delivered my box of walnut crotches from Andy this morning before 8am. Maybe they heard me. Nah, musta been a seasonal contractor.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter

Nubsnstubs said:


> Finally, Laguna shipped my carbide bandsaw blade I ordered from Wodcraft on November, 26. I should get it on Monday, the 21st. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry did you get a carbide blade?


----------



## Wildthings

We ordered a 8' Christmas tree online on 11/25 FedEx is delivering it or should I say "storing" it somewhere. I'm in the process of cancelling it but they say I can't since it's been shipped. I can start a return though before I even get it if ever


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Bean_counter said:


> Jerry did you get a carbide blade?


Yes, I did. It's due Monday, but who knows? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Bean_counter

Nubsnstubs said:


> Yes, I did. It's due Monday, but who knows? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Ever had one before? I’ve thought about it but wasn’t sure if they are worth the coin


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Bean_counter said:


> Ever had one before? I’ve thought about it but wasn’t sure if they are worth the coin





Michael, it's well worth it if you get a good quality blade.I set up one on the local Woodcraft store here and that was over a year ago. It gets a lot of use by a lot of different people, and it's still going.
I ordered a carbide blade about 4 months ago from them. The maker is Sterling/Diamond Saw. They have very good quality blades except the one described below. I've been using their blades for at least 15 years. This blade was welded in Phoenix, one of their nationwide distributors. I had it in the box for over a month before I decided to finally use it after 4 Timberwolf blades broke at the seams in less than 20 minutes of actual running time.. As I was ready to put it on, curiosity got the better of me and I wanted to look at the seam. To my horror, 3 teeth were missing in a 2" area near the seam. Sent it back to Woodcraft, and 3 weeks later I got a replacement. 

All teeth were present, so I decided to cut up some Texas Ebony and some Ironwood. When the first cut started on the TE, it was smooth but seemed to be a little slower than I thought it should be. It didn't bother me to much as Texas Ebony is some tough wood, so I continued and cut up the TE. I then got some Ironwood and kinda noticed a slower response, but that also didn't bother me because Ironwood is just a tad harder than the TE. After cutting possibly a hundred inches of wood between 4 and 6" thick, I was done. Wholly cow pies, over 2/3's or more of the teeth were gone. I took the blade off and headed back up to Woodcraft so they could send it back to Phoenix for a replacement. 

Yesterday I got a call from one of their reps. We agreed that he will come out to my place with a blade and we'll set it up on my saw. He want's to see if I'm setting my saw up correctly. OK, that's their option. It's not going to happen until after January because I have stuff to do and can't be too distracted...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65

Merry Christmas to me!





This was ordered after Thanksgiving, but was on backorder. Just came in the mail, on time! My first "big boy" chuck. My others are all G3 chucks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> View attachment 198506
> 
> This was ordered after Thanksgiving, but was on backorder. Just came in the mail, on time! My first "big boy" chuck. My others are all G3 chucks.



Put it under the tree and wait until that thumb feels better...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## trc65

It won't go under the tree, but also probably won't have time to even open it until after Christmas. Too many presents to finish, and a lot of cooking to do.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Your going to love that chuck! I now have 2 of them with a few sets of jaws and cole jaws too. Really nice chucks for the money.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

I'm looking forward to having it available, spend way too much time changing jaws especially this time of year when I'm switching back and forth between small and large, spindle and bowl turning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> I'm looking forward to having it available, spend way too much time changing jaws especially this time of year when I'm switching back and forth between small and large, spindle and bowl turning.


Will the G2 accept the G3 jaws? I have 2 G3’s.


----------



## trc65

All Nova chucks/jaws are interchangeable. Having said that, the largest, the Titan III uses three screws per jaw, so those jaws won't work on smaller chucks. But within the G3 and Supernova chucks, all jaws will work on them. I'll probably use 70mm on the SN 2 for roughing bowls and the 50mm and some pen jaws on the G3 chucks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

My magazine came in the mail a few days ago. Looks like several people read it before it got to my mail box. My turn tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> My magazine came in the mail a few days ago. Looks like several people read it before it got to my mail box. My turn tonight.
> 
> View attachment 198512



Sharing is caring and at this time of year, proud to see you doing your part, Merry Christmas Bill.


----------



## William Tanner

You are probably right Mark. Merry Christmas.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I wonder how long the printed word will continue? Will it go the way of the 8 track cassette and vinyl LP records and 35mm film? I still prefer borrowing actual books from the library but confess I read the daily newspaper online these days.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Got my Laguna carbide bandsaw blade today. Finally, I'll be able to cut up some more Texas Ebony and Ironwood. I'll be glad to get that chore out of the way............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gardnaaa

Got my box from @Eric Rorabaugh thank god everything was still in there. Thank you for the awesome wood Eric. Happy holidays!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's freakin ridiculous!


----------



## DLJeffs

That's how that box was delivered???? They drug it around behind the truck or what? I'd take photos and keep the box and go see your local UPS office.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I had Zach text me the picture. I'm going to go by UPS and have a come to Jesus talk with them! Luckily everything was still in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I had Zach text me the picture. I'm going to go by UPS and have a come to Jesus talk with them! Luckily everything was still in there.



This is a good time of year for the Jesus talk. If it goes well, maybe touch on Revelations while you're there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's freakin ridiculous!


I always wrap every box with a ton of tape, they beat the crap out of them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

So typical for the usps.


----------



## Gardnaaa

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I had Zach text me the picture. I'm going to go by UPS and have a come to Jesus talk with them! Luckily everything was still in there.


Maybe they will refund you for the shipping, or credit you for another shipment. Just tell them it was a gift

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

This came in yesterday. My first WoodPecker item

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, finally got these - new custom mosaic knife pins. Ordered them about 2 months ago, but only been in transit for 2 weeks - and from Russia - not bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## El Guapo

Hey @Tony , what does that do that your other offset jig doesn’t? What is the difference?


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, finally got these - new custom mosaic knife pins. Ordered them about 2 months ago, but only been in transit for 2 weeks - and from Russia - not bad.
> View attachment 198865


Mike, what’s the diameter?


----------



## Mike Hill

Actual 5/16"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> Hey @Tony , what does that do that your other offset jig doesn’t? What is the difference?


It's that same one, I just put a wood block onto it to turn the pendants with.


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, finally got these - new custom mosaic knife pins. Ordered them about 2 months ago, but only been in transit for 2 weeks - and from Russia - not bad.
> View attachment 198865


That is really nice Mike!


----------



## trc65

Well, it's not in my mailbox yet, but it was finally accepted by the post office, so at least I know it's not lost. A couple of gouges from Thompson Tools were mailed on Dec 7. Estimated delivery date: January 7!

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> We ordered a 8' Christmas tree online on 11/25 FedEx is delivering it or should I say "storing" it somewhere. I'm in the process of cancelling it but they say I can't since it's been shipped. I can start a return though before I even get it if ever


Well well the Christmas tree showed up yesterday when we weren't at home. The tracking still shows it in LaLa land somewhere

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## trc65

Got these today (ordered on Dec 30), but still waiting for the tools that will be mounted in them (shipped Dec 7).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Got these today (ordered on Dec 30), but still waiting for the tools that will be mounted in them (shipped Dec 7).
> 
> 
> View attachment 199338


That's got to be frustrating Tim!


----------



## trc65

It is, but on the other hand, if I get time the next couple days, I can have the handles turned with the ferrules, and when the tools get here, just insert them in the handles and go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Merry Christmas to me. At long last they have arrived.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a couple cheap Chinese diamond grinding wheel dressers of Amazon, only 8 or 9 bucks for the pair, 1 course and 1 fine.



You can see how dished my wheels are, lol. The course one flattened out this stone pretty quickly with little effort. 



The wheels are flat now but now I notice that they are elliptical, not sure how to fix that. I'm still looking for a better tool for dressing the grinder wheels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> Merry Christmas to me. At long last they have arrived.
> 
> View attachment 199715


Hope to see a shot of these with handles, especially the 3/8”.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> Got a couple cheap Chinese diamond grinding wheel dressers of Amazon, only 8 or 9 bucks for the pair, 1 course and 1 fine.
> View attachment 199804
> You can see how dished my wheels are, lol. The course one flattened out this stone pretty quickly with little effort.
> View attachment 199805
> The wheels are flat now but now I notice that they are elliptical, not sure how to fix that. I'm still looking for a better tool for dressing the grinder wheels.


Greg, you can solve your grinding wheel issues by getting CBN. 
Before I got CBN wheels, I had over 1 thousand wheels at 36, 70-80 and 120 grit's. It didn't matter to me if I had to change a wheel. What mattered that my wheels were always round. That's why CBN. Always round........ ......... Jerry (in Tucson.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nubsnstubs said:


> Greg, you can solve your grinding wheel issues by getting CBN.
> Before I got CBN wheels, I had over 1 thousand wheels at 36, 70-80 and 120 grit's. It didn't matter to me if I had to change a wheel. What mattered that my wheels were always round. That's why CBN. Always round........ ......... Jerry (in Tucson.


I don't use these for sharpening, if I did I would run cbn wheels. The grinders in my metal shop are just for hogging rough steel. But I would like them to run more true and with less vibration, I'll probably need to make a single point jig to true the wheels.. I do intend to get a slow speed grinder and I'll probably change that to cbn wheels for sharpening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

William Tanner said:


> Hope to see a shot of these with handles, especially the 3/8”.


I'll shoot a couple pictures tomorrow. Got a chance to briefly use both today and they are great. The spindle gouge is just in time, my old 3/8 has only about 1/8" of shaft left before it won't fit in the vari-grind.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> I'll shoot a couple pictures tomorrow. Got a chance to briefly use both today and they are great. The spindle gouge is just in time, my old 3/8 has only about 1/8" of shaft left before it won't fit in the vari-grind.





trc65 said:


> I'll shoot a couple pictures tomorrow. Got a chance to briefly use both today and they are great. The spindle gouge is just in time, my old 3/8 has only about 1/8" of shaft left before it won't fit in the vari-grind.


I understand. I used my first one up and got a second. Turned right around and ordered another because I wanted an additional grind. All of my 3/8 have been Hamlet’s.


----------



## Mike Hill

Those cbn type wheels are awesome - however my only use has been lapidary.


----------



## barry richardson

woodtickgreg said:


> Got a couple cheap Chinese diamond grinding wheel dressers of Amazon, only 8 or 9 bucks for the pair, 1 course and 1 fine.
> View attachment 199804
> You can see how dished my wheels are, lol. The course one flattened out this stone pretty quickly with little effort.
> View attachment 199805
> The wheels are flat now but now I notice that they are elliptical, not sure how to fix that. I'm still looking for a better tool for dressing the grinder wheels.


I just discovered recently that they also work great for dressing the little grinding wheels for dremels, mine were getting a glaze on them and the diamond dresser freshened them right up...

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65

@William Tanner 

Here's a couple of pictures of my Thompson gouges. 5/8" V bowl gouge, 1/2" U bowl gouge and 3/8" spindle gouge. The 5/8" looks short only because I have it inserted deeper in the handle. May have to drill the spindle gouge handle a little deeper, not used to having that length gouge. The handles don't extend all the way into the ferrules, on the spindle gouge, the wood portion of the handle is 11". The two smaller gouges are about 10" long with 6" flute, and the 5/8" is 12" long with a 7" flute (per info sheet that comes with gouges).

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> @William Tanner
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of my Thompson gouges. 5/8" V bowl gouge, 1/2" U bowl gouge and 3/8" spindle gouge. The 5/8" looks short only because I have it inserted deeper in the handle. May have to drill the spindle gouge handle a little deeper, not used to having that length gouge. The handles don't extend all the way into the ferrules, on the spindle gouge, the wood portion of the handle is 11". The two smaller gouges are about 10" long with 6" flute, and the 5/8" is 12" long with a 7" flute (per info sheet that comes with gouges).
> 
> View attachment 199921
> 
> View attachment 199922
> 
> View attachment 199923



Thanks Tim. Your narrative and photos show off your handles really well. Great job on them. If we had an ugly handle contest I might win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

trc65 said:


> @William Tanner
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of my Thompson gouges. 5/8" V bowl gouge, 1/2" U bowl gouge and 3/8" spindle gouge. The 5/8" looks short only because I have it inserted deeper in the handle. May have to drill the spindle gouge handle a little deeper, not used to having that length gouge. The handles don't extend all the way into the ferrules, on the spindle gouge, the wood portion of the handle is 11". The two smaller gouges are about 10" long with 6" flute, and the 5/8" is 12" long with a 7" flute (per info sheet that comes with gouges).
> 
> View attachment 199921
> 
> View attachment 199922
> 
> View attachment 199923


Wow! your all set to make some bowls now! I'm envious...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a new tool today!





2" x 36" belt attachment for a bench grinder, also has a 7" disc. I also ordered an assortment of belts to try out.



Nice!





It's going on this grinder, 1 hp 7 amp.



There will be a build thread on this over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

woodtickgreg said:


> Got a new tool today!
> View attachment 200066View attachment 200067
> 2" x 36" belt attachment for a bench grinder, also has a 7" disc. I also ordered an assortment of belts to try out.
> View attachment 200068
> Nice!
> View attachment 200069View attachment 200070
> It's going on this grinder, 1 hp 7 amp.
> View attachment 200071
> There will be a build thread on this over the weekend.


Good. Will be looking forward to the thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Greg, that looks slick. Got a link for it?


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Sprung Try this one. It's available in several different sizes.




__





Multitool 2x36 Belt Grinder Sander - Bench Grinder Accessory


The Multitool 2 x 36 belt grinding attachment will quickly become the most used tool in your shop! Very popular with fabricators, farriers and more.




www.trick-tools.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> @Sprung Try this one. It's available in several different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multitool 2x36 Belt Grinder Sander - Bench Grinder Accessory
> 
> 
> The Multitool 2 x 36 belt grinding attachment will quickly become the most used tool in your shop! Very popular with fabricators, farriers and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trick-tools.com


Greg, does it replace the grinding wheel or attach outside of it?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Greg, does it replace the grinding wheel or attach outside of it?


It replaces one wheel and the gaurd, you'll see all of this when I do the installation thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I started the build thread, heres the link.





__





Multi tool installation and review.


This is going to be about installing the multi tool belt grinder on a 1hp 7amp bench grinder. This could also be useful for some knife makers without making a huge investment on a 2x72 grinder. I do some metal working so this smaller size grinder will be useful for me. This is a 2x36. I also...



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is a single point diamond grinding wheel dresser. I have an idea for a tool that I want to make with this, if it works it will make an out of round wheel round and run true with less vibration.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings




----------



## Tom Smart

I’ve got bits and pieces of a set of forstner bits, buying cheap ones as a project calls for a particular size. This set should cover all bases. Highland Woodworking had them on sale this week for about 1/3 off.

Time to step drill that hollow form so I don’t bend my quill (again).

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got 3 batteries and a charge box for my new gopro that I got as a gift at Christmas. I'll be making videos soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

I also got some new 8" wire wheels for a bench grinder.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson

Decided to give shellac a try, ordered this sampler pack, I tried some rattle can shellac recently and it seemed to really pop the wood, so I'm going to explore further....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

barry richardson said:


> Decided to give shellac a try, ordered this sampler pack, I tried some rattle can shellac recently and it seemed to really pop the wood, so I'm going to explore further....
> View attachment 200967



I did a basement clean-out today (not mine) and found a quart bag of shellac flakes. Not sure on color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I've always wanted to try the garnet but keep forgetting to order it.


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> Decided to give shellac a try, ordered this sampler pack, I tried some rattle can shellac recently and it seemed to really pop the wood, so I'm going to explore further....
> View attachment 200967


I’d be interested in the results of your dickering, Barry. Especially interested to know if it causes any yellowing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

I've not used a huge amount on turnings, but do on flat work. I love the look of garnet on walnut and cherry. Ruby is another color of flakes that I've used on cherry and Apple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> I’d be interested in the results of your dickering, Barry. Especially interested to know if it causes any yellowing.





Mr. Peet said:


> I did a basement clean-out today (not mine) and found a quart bag of shellac flakes. Not sure on color.


As I understand, the lighter the flakes, the lighter the color, you could use the samples above as a reference....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

barry richardson said:


> As I understand, the lighter the flakes, the lighter the color, you could use the samples above as a reference....



Well Barry, I was tired last night and did not want to use the steps. Being 14 degrees this morning, decided to get the stove going again and down the the steps I went without issue. The bag is labeled, Variety: Dewaxed Beige, Lot#B103-023014, Nwt Weight: 1 pound

Now to figure out what I'm doing with the stuff...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a new book to help learn some things about my new gopro.



And the annual Grizzly catalog!. Its like my ultimate wish book. But I am about to get my new table saw and that will be my 3rd machine from them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> Got a new book to help learn some things about my new gopro.
> View attachment 200993
> And the annual Grizzly catalog!. Its like my ultimate wish book. But I am about to get my new table saw and that will be my 3rd machine from them.
> View attachment 200994


Been seeing an add for the new Hero 9 At what looks like a great price. Need to figure out if there is enough difference from my 3 to make it worth it. Don’t use it often but really enjoy the pics and movies when I do use it.


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Got a new book to help learn some things about my new gopro.
> View attachment 200993
> And the annual Grizzly catalog!. Its like my ultimate wish book. But I am about to get my new table saw and that will be my 3rd machine from them.
> View attachment 200994


Nice gopro book!! and I cancelled my tablesaw order from Grizzly


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Nice gopro book!! and I cancelled my tablesaw order from Grizzly


Why did you cancel? Find another?


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> Why did you cancel? Find another?


I never did get any acknowledgement from them other than a thank you for trusting them letter. In my account online there is my info showing its been ordered but that's all. So I sent customer support an email asking for any updates. They responding and said it's on backorder and wont receive it at the warehouse until after September 28, 2021   I'll look elsewhere

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> I never did get any acknowledgement from them other than a thank you for trusting them letter. In my account online there is my info showing its been ordered but that's all. So I sent customer support an email asking for any updates. They responding and said it's on backorder and wont receive it at the warehouse until after September 28, 2021   I'll look elsewhere


That is a real bummer!!!!!!!!! And...…...bummer for me as I was looking at the same model for this spring; possibly sharing it with a buddy to save costs. He and his family are also building a house and he is doing all of his cabinets!! Sorry to hear Barry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I think it's kind of funny they put that star with "#1 Bestselling Author" on the GoPro How-To guide.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> I never did get any acknowledgement from them other than a thank you for trusting them letter. In my account online there is my info showing its been ordered but that's all. So I sent customer support an email asking for any updates. They responding and said it's on backorder and wont receive it at the warehouse until after September 28, 2021   I'll look elsewhere


Last time I talked to them they said mid February, maybe I better give them a call again. I dont mind waiting a bit but not till September, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Barry, I don't remember what lathe you were looking at, nor the size but see below..
This lathe just became availible here in Tucson by one of the club members. Here are some details.

Former SAZWA member is selling his jet JET 708359 JWL-1642EVS lathe for *$800*
Features:
16-inch swing, 42-inches between centers; variable speed (0-3,200 rpm)
1-1/2-horsepower, 115Volt motor. Electronic inverter to convert from 1 phase to 3 phase provide ability to vary frequency of the motor which in turn allows for variable speed
Cast-iron bed and legs
Includes lathe, several tool rests, faceplate, spur center, live center, knockout bar, tool storage rack
410-pounds for reduced vibration

























If you think you might want this, I could pick it up for you, and when I am on my return trip to Tucson, I could drop it off with the Beast and it's little buddies... Payment would be due upon delivery.

If Barry isn't interested, anyone within 100 miles either side of my path that might want it, let me know and I'll let you know my route. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Wildthings 
I just called Grizzly, g1023rl that I ordered is only pushed back until March 22, ill let my order stand. It's still the best saw for the money. People that ordered after me aren't getting theirs until Aug or Sept.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Nubsnstubs 
That's a good deal on that lathe. Not bad for a 110v machine that anyone can plug in and use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Oops...... I think Barry wants a saw, not a lathe. Sorry bout that... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings

Nubsnstubs said:


> Oops...... I think Barry wants a saw, not a lathe. Sorry bout that... Jerry (in Tucson)


That's a heck of a deal but I don't need a lathe right now. Haven't even spun up anything on the one I got from San Antonio quite awhile back. And yes I was talking about a table saw!! Thanks for looking out for me though!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## Ed D.

The Wood Gods and mailman and were good to me today...from left to right: Afzelia, Golden Camphor, Amboyna, and two Pyinma pieces.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Nature Man

I want to know your wood God! Also, never heard of Pyinma -- where is that from? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ed D.

Nature Man said:


> I want to know your wood God! Also, never heard of Pyinma -- where is that from? Chuck


The Wood God I got this load from is: eBay exotic wood supplier. Pyinma is an exotic Southeast Asian wood, also known as Asian Satinwood. Easy to work with and polishes up nicely.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

Ed D. said:


> The Wood God I got this load from is: eBay exotic wood supplier. Pyinma is an exotic Southeast Asian wood, also known as Asian Satinwood. Easy to work with and polishes up nicely.
> View attachment 201818
> 
> View attachment 201820


Thanks so much! This wood is spectacular! Chuck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arn213

Nature Man said:


> Thanks so much! This wood is spectacular! Chuck


It also comes in flame figuring pattern....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Gdurfey

A few duck calls from Echo. One thing, how do I tell an open water call from a timber call?? Hmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

One floats and the other doesn't?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> A few duck calls from Echo. One thing, how do I tell an open water call from a timber call?? Hmmmmmmmm


LMGTFY

The bore for an open water is bigger to give you more volume. The timber calls have a smaller bore for more hold, which will give you built in back pressure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Ahhh, there's nothing like some built in back pressure. (Don't mind me, I have never even held one of these calls).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Sure enough it went to a neighbor with the same house number and a street name starting in “C”.....





Oh, a picture of it unwrapped.......had to build suspense. Thanks @Tony , and a previous post, and the multi-axis challenge......seems like too neat a product especially with bangle centers floating around.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> Sure enough it went to a neighbor with the same house number and a street name starting in “C”.....
> 
> View attachment 202448


At least you got it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got some new spray bottles for wd40. I always have at least a gallon on hand. Very useful stuff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Mammoth ivory. I am still not sure what I will make with it

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

Don't have to make anything out of it, it's cool just having a piece of it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gonzalodqa

Yes I bought it because it was really cool, but I was thinking maybe I could make it into something else. I am in no rush it can stay there looking pretty for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G5HFBYG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


ordered this yesterday, arrived today, used it this afternoon, works great so far, cuts like butta in the chunk of dry olive I used it on. we will see how it holds up over time. the price was a fraction of the next priced similar item. The actual item I got had a different name on it, but appears to be the same product.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G5HFBYG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> ordered this yesterday, arrived today, used it this afternoon, works great so far, cuts like butta in the chunk of dry olive I used it on. we will see how it holds up over time. the price was a fraction of the next priced similar item. The actual item I got had a different name on it, but appears to be the same product.View attachment 203999


Keep us updated Barry, I need some new forstner bits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

I've used a couple of those cheap carbide forstner bits with great results and would like to buy more. I've got a 2 1/8" one that I've used to drill out probably 20 or so mug blanks with, entirely end grain drilling, about 6" or drilling for each blank, and it's still going strong.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 3


----------



## barry richardson

Sprung said:


> I've used a couple of those cheap carbide forstner bits with great results and would like to buy more. I've got a 2 1/8" one that I've used to drill out probably 20 or so mug blanks with, entirely end grain drilling, about 6" or drilling for each blank, and it's still going strong.


Yea I remember you posting about that Matt, that's when I put one in my cart, I think the one you got was Roman Carbide, which was $36 for the size I got, this one was $14, the Roman Carbide do look beefier though. I got the cheap one thinking what the heck, not too much to loose if it turns out to be junk, but first impression is that it works great....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Man, Barry, you remember more about the bit I bought than I do - I just remember that it was blue!  

Let us know how the one you bought holds up! I checked and the ones I have are Roman Carbide and I've been happy with them. But I'm not opposed to buying an even cheaper one if it's worth it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man

A $14 investment well spent to hog out wood for lathe projects! I’ve used Forster bits, which have worked okay, but this beefier bit might just be superior. Anxious to hear of results with prolonged usage. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@barry richardson 
Barry, 60mm is a big bite. I tried the go big or go home method of drilling a hollow form on the lathe. Maybe I was too aggressive, maybe the wood was too hard, I was probably extended too far. Whatever the combination was, it resulted in a bent quill. My practice now is to step drill and work my way up.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> @barry richardson
> Barry, 60mm is a big bite. I tried the go big or go home method of drilling a hollow form on the lathe. Maybe I was too aggressive, maybe the wood was too hard, I was probably extended too far. Whatever the combination was, it resulted in a bent quill. My practice now is to step drill and work my way up.


60mm = 2 3/8, The bit I use most is 3". I have extended it to the max on several occasions in hard wood with no problems, I guess I must be lucky...


----------



## Tom Smart

Maybe I should have eased in with lighter cuts. I never imagined bending that on a 3520B. I could not figure why it wouldn’t retract into the tailstock until I took it out, set it on a flat surface and shined a light under it. Chinese (Taiwan) steel?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Sprung said:


> Man, Barry, you remember more about the bit I bought than I do - I just remember that it was blue!
> 
> Let us know how the one you bought holds up! I checked and the ones I have are Roman Carbide and I've been happy with them. But I'm not opposed to buying an even cheaper one if it's worth it!


Matt, any idea of what "C" number the carbide is rated? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Sprung

Nubsnstubs said:


> Matt, any idea of what "C" number the carbide is rated? ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



Sorry, Jerry, I have no idea.


----------



## trc65

Picked up a second CBN wheel, no more switching platform and V arm back and forth.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Tom Smart said:


> Maybe I should have eased in with lighter cuts. I never imagined bending that on a 3520B. I could not figure why it wouldn’t retract into the tailstock until I took it out, set it on a flat surface and shined a light under it. Chinese (Taiwan) steel?


It could be that the bit had a hard catch on initial contact, I always try and flatten the surface where the bit makes initial contact. Also agree that the quill is not very strong steel, I stripped the threads out of my first one, I believe by cranking big bits into wood, that were getting dull..... basically abusing it, lol....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well it wasn't actually in the mail but I did pick up some steel for tool rest making. 4140 cold rolled round bar for the post and 1018 cold rolled flat bar for the box style of rest.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner

Really needed a better indexing option on my 3520B. I saw that Ed D. had a good aftermarket system (Alisam Engineering $99 plus shipping) and I discussed it with him. Took me a few weeks but I finally pulled the trigger. It arrived yesterday and and I tried it out and it worked great. I've been going to something about getting better indexing on this lathe for years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson

Nice, plenty of stops with that one! What is the wood you're turning? sure looks white....


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> Really needed a better indexing option on my 3520B. I saw that Ed D. had a good aftermarket system (Alisam Engineering $99 plus shipping) and I discussed it with him. Took me a few weeks but I finally pulled the trigger. It arrived yesterday and and I tried it out and it worked great. I've been going to something about getting better indexing on this lathe for years.
> 
> View attachment 204252
> 
> View attachment 204253
> 
> View attachment 204254


Do I see another basket weave convert in the making??


----------



## Nature Man

William Tanner said:


> Really needed a better indexing option on my 3520B. I saw that Ed D. had a good aftermarket system (Alisam Engineering $99 plus shipping) and I discussed it with him. Took me a few weeks but I finally pulled the trigger. It arrived yesterday and and I tried it out and it worked great. I've been going to something about getting better indexing on this lathe for years.
> 
> View attachment 204252
> 
> View attachment 204253
> 
> View attachment 204254


Please educate us on what this accessory does! I've not seen it before. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

barry richardson said:


> Nice, plenty of stops with that one! What is the wood you're turning? sure looks white....


Barry, I bought this from Jensen's Hardwoods in Walla Walla, Washington several years ago. I got two larges pieces and they were marked as box elder. I did hit the rim with white airbrush paint a few months ago in anticipation of laying out a pattern for more paints.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Gdurfey said:


> Do I see another basket weave convert in the making??


Garry I'm not into basket weaves yet. If I ever do I'm going to start small. That said, this platter isn't huge at 13 inches. I'm just laying out a pattern to play with the airbrush.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> Garry I'm not into basket weaves yet. If I ever do I'm going to start small. That said, this platter isn't huge at 13 inches. I'm just laying out a pattern to play with the airbrush.


I've had my airbrush stuff for almost 15 years...……..and still like new. I really need to learn one hobby before starting a new one!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

Nature Man said:


> Please educate us on what this accessory does! I've not seen it before. Chuck


Chuck. Some lathes come with an indexing system and some don't. My Powermatic 3520B doesn't but my Delta midi does and it works great. Problem is the larger projects I'm working on won't fit on the midi. Let me back up. The Powermatic does have indexing but it is totally inadequate and unfriendly. Just isn't usable in my opinion. Utilizing an indexing system allows a person to cut or mark evenly space features on your work. The headstock stock spindle is locked to make a cut or in my case a mark at whatever degree desired. You then release the pin and move the spindle to the next desired position. In my case a drew a line every 30 degrees as depicted by the photograph. Also, a photograph shows that I put a white sticky dot on each of my desired positions so I was sure I would not make a mistake while marking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Gdurfey said:


> I've had my airbrush stuff for almost 15 years...……..and still like new. I really need to learn one hobby before starting a new one!!!


Agree with you there. You can get into so much stuff if you aren't careful. Casting is a good example. I've thought about it but but cost and lack of shop time keeps me on the straight and narrow. I did go first class on the airbrush system and that is OK because I'm using it. I've found that I either hand brush or airbrush something on about everything I make now. Most of my wood is plain Jane with little grain or feature to show off so I cover it up. It is self cut local wood. The wood I used for this platter is nice though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> Agree with you there. You can get into so much stuff if you aren't careful. Casting is a good example. I've thought about it but but cost and lack of shop time keeps me on the straight and narrow. I did go first class on the airbrush system and that is OK because I'm using it. I've found that I either hand brush or airbrush something on about everything I make now. Most of my wood is plain Jane with little grain or feature to show off so I cover it up. It is self cut local wood. The wood I used for this platter is nice though.


Bill, there is a guy here in our turning club that does as much "art" on his turnings as anything. He is a great turner, in my opinion, yet, he is transforming his pieces with his painting skills; much of which is airbrush. When I started down this path of turning, it was him that really opened my eyes to that aspect of embellishment. Best wishes, sounds great Bill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I bet nobody else got a load of fly tying feathers in the mail today. I'm GIDDY! Thank you Ray!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

I'm jealous. I am tying those sakase kebari, reverse hackle flies, and you have some great stuff in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mike Hill said:


> I bet nobody else got a load of fly tying feathers in the mail today. I'm GIDDY! Thank you Ray!!!
> View attachment 204318


I'm jealous!!! I am tying those darn sakasa kebari flies and some of those feathers would be great!!!!


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> I bet nobody else got a load of fly tying feathers in the mail today. I'm GIDDY! Thank you Ray!!!
> View attachment 204318


hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> hmmmmmmmmm


 Array, right?? One person got all of that......


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> I bet nobody else got a load of fly tying feathers in the mail today. I'm GIDDY! Thank you Ray!!!
> View attachment 204318


What bird are those from? Doesn't look like any chicken I've ever seen.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> What bird are those from? Doesn't look like any chicken I've ever seen.


It's those new bantam Coq de Leon that Whiting is working on! 

snipe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got 2 boxes today, one was delivered to my work, and one was on the front porch when I came home. It wasn't supposed to be delivered until Saturday. Glad the porch pirates didn't get it.



Box number one. A cordless finish nailer.



Box number 2. K5 Kreg jig master kit and a couple extra clamps and screws. More clamps are coming.



Nail gun comes with a kit bag, charger, and one battery. First impression is its nice. My shop air nailers are Bostich and have been great tools.



Battery is on the charger so I can test it out. Its going to make doing the trim in the house so much easier without having to drag the compressor upstairs and deal with the hose.



It's Christmas in March for me, lol.

Reactions: Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

I love my Kreg kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

Definitely Christmas for you! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Thank you @Eric Rorabaugh This was 2 purchases combined. Haven’t gone through entire box yet, can’t wait to see the rest. Thanks Eric. By the way, UPS did good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Thank you @Eric Rorabaugh This was 2 purchases combined. Haven’t gone through entire box yet, can’t wait to see the rest. Thanks Eric. By the way, UPS did good.
> 
> View attachment 204481


It's funny you said you haven't gone through the entire box yet. That's the first thing I do - dump out all the pieces all over my bench and check them out, thinking what i could do with each.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> It's funny you said you haven't gone through the entire box yet. That's the first thing I do - dump out all the pieces all over my bench and check them out, thinking what i could do with each.


I normally do, but home a bit later from work....and other priorities (I know, something is wrong) took control...…...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> I normally do, but home a bit later from work....and other priorities (I know, something is wrong) took control...…...


"I normally do, but I pull out a piece of wood or two and then something shiny captures my attention and then as I go check that out something else grabs my eye...."

There, I corrected your reply for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill

H E double hockey sticks - I usually just stick them up on the shelf as I know its going to be awhile before I use them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray D

Mike Hill said:


> I bet nobody else got a load of fly tying feathers in the mail today. I'm GIDDY! Thank you Ray!!!
> View attachment 204318


You are quite welcome Mike. I’m glad they finally arrived. Thanks again for that spare motor....works fantastic.


----------



## Ray D

DLJeffs said:


> What bird are those from? Doesn't look like any chicken I've ever seen.


Snipe. Beautiful birds and quite sporty. Not too bad on the table as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Ray D said:


> Snipe. Beautiful birds and quite sporty. Not too bad on the table as well.





Mike Hill said:


> I bet nobody else got a load of fly tying feathers in the mail today. I'm GIDDY! Thank you Ray!!!
> View attachment 204318





Gdurfey said:


> I'm jealous. I am tying those sakase kebari, reverse hackle flies, and you have some great stuff in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm jealous!!! I am tying those darn sakasa kebari flies and some of those feathers would be great!!!!





DLJeffs said:


> What bird are those from? Doesn't look like any chicken I've ever seen.


Speaking of all these feathers!!I just found an old email with a word doc attached from a guy outta Wisconsin. He was looking to buy duck feathers for fly tying and the doc had instructions and pricing for quite a few different ducks

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Did he have any methane flank/breast feathers?


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Did he have any *methane* flank/breast feathers?


What are and where do they come from?

"He" didn't have any. He was looking to buy them from taxidermist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged spell check! Merganser. People around here don't like eating them - so they don't harvest any. Guess I'll have to eventually go out myself.


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Danged spell check! Merganser. People around here don't like eating them - so they don't harvest any. Guess I'll have to eventually go out myself.


which ones? Hooded, Red Breasted or Common

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

The RB and Commons I never see. Always have some hooded in the freezers for clients. I know I have side pocket(flank) feathers from some and from some woodducks.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> The RB and Commons I never see. Always have some hooded in the freezers for clients. I know I have side pocket(flank) feathers from some and from some woodducks.


You say Merganser, none of those come to mind. Used to just seeing the the Red headed.


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> which ones? Hooded, Red Breasted or Common
> 
> View attachment 204567 View attachment 204568 View attachment 204569


The Hoodie in particular, but the Red Breasted also. Now if you have any Chinese merganser we may have a game changer!!!


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> which ones? Hooded, Red Breasted or Common
> 
> View attachment 204567 View attachment 204568 View attachment 204569


Awesome mounts Barry.


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Awesome mounts Barry.


OH no those are not mine! They are Birdman Studios out of Colorado Spring - the top dog!! I just grabbed photos from his gallery since I knew he would have examples of all three



Mike Hill said:


> The Hoodie in particular, but the Red Breasted also. Now if you have any *Chinese merganser* we may have a game changer!!!


NOW you are just being mean... I wish!!

I do have the golden side pockets/flanks from woodducks if anyone is interested



 yes my work this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Speaking of your site - It that a pie-bald greehhead in the birds?


----------



## woodtickgreg

The rest of my kreg clamps showed up today.



Got a drawer full of kreg stuff now, lol. Not sure if the clamps will stay there or not. For now I guess it's ok.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Speaking of your site - It that a pie-bald greehhead in the birds?


There's a mallard/pintail hybrid about halfway down in the middle. It's a little water scene


----------



## Barb

This is a brain coral. I saw the results of someone stabilizing and dyeing one for knife blocks and thought it would look really cool as a bowl. Not sure when I'll get to it but hopefully I will soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings

Barb said:


> This is a brain coral. I saw the results of someone stabilizing and dying one for knife blocks


Pictures or links to that. Gotta be cool!!


----------



## Barb

Wildthings said:


> Pictures or links to that. Gotta be cool!!


I saw the pics on Turntex Facebook page. I'll find the pics :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Barb said:


> I saw the pics on Turntex Facebook page. I'll find the pics :)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Arn213

@Barb- you will have some nice stuff from that corral chunk. I had a set of corral scales that was stabilized (by a vendor)- it’s the sonic blue with the black.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Barb

Arn213 said:


> @Barb- you will have some nice stuff from that corral chunk. I had a set of corral scales that was stabilized (by a vendor)- it’s the sonic blue with the black.
> 
> View attachment 204847


Gorgemous! And yes that is a Barb word.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb

Arn213 said:


> @Barb- you will have some nice stuff from that corral chunk. I had a set of corral scales that was stabilized (by a vendor)- it’s the sonic blue with the black.
> 
> View attachment 204847


I'm having a hard time deciding on whether or not to cut it up or make a bowl but I'm leaning more towards cutting it up and making many more items than a single bowl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Barb said:


> This is a brain coral. I saw the results of someone stabilizing and dyeing one for knife blocks and thought it would look really cool as a bowl. Not sure when I'll get to it but hopefully I will soon.
> 
> View attachment 204842View attachment 204843


----------



## Mike Hill

Arn213 said:


> @Barb- you will have some nice stuff from that corral chunk. I had a set of corral scales that was stabilized (by a vendor)- it’s the sonic blue with the black.
> 
> View attachment 204847





Ok, going past this photo without saying anything would be like passing Farah Fawcett doing her photo shoot of the famous red swimsuit poster and not noticing her but noticing the indian blanket in the background. With all those molars and you pick brain coral? What is this world coming to? 

Note to self - contact Arn to see what prices are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gonzalodqa

I got this today from my contact in northern Finland. 
visakoivu or Karelian birch or masur birch 
I might make it into a knife handle

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Wildthings

@Barb
My buddy made a knife lately and said the handles were called dyed coral scales! I wonder if it's brain coral. Here's a picture of it

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

More than likely brain coral. One of the few corals that are the right size and shape to make scales and easy to get. I have some fossilized brain type coral that I'm thinking about cutting scales from. I guess I'd have to cast it.


----------



## Mike Hill

?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Barb said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding on whether or not to cut it up or make a bowl but I'm leaning more towards cutting it up and making many more items than a single bowl.


That is a beautiful piece with consistent pattern and I would imagine it will translate into a gorgeous bowl with your artistry. Inversely, you create a lot of different things which could be advantage for your use/stock if you cut it up. It is a tough call and you will have to base it on your intent and purpose. If you build one thing out of it, only one person will enjoy it, but if you cut it up and build multiple things out of it, a lot more people can benefit from the joys of it. It’s a dilemma we all face. But, I can’t wait to see what you will creatively do with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> View attachment 204850
> Ok, going past this photo without saying anything would be like passing Farah Fawcett doing her photo shoot of the famous red swimsuit poster and not noticing her but noticing the indian blanket in the background. With all those molars and you pick brain coral? What is this world coming to?
> 
> Note to self - contact Arn to see what prices are.


Sometimes “less is more” and the “Wabi Sabi” route seems to be more meaningful. 
It’s like Mike Hill without a cowboy hat and in place a baseball cap wore backwards and a big nugget chain with a bullion hanging on your neck. “Bling on top of bling” is way too distracting and too much for my own personal taste.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> There's a mallard/pintail hybrid about halfway down in the middle. It's a little water scene


That's not the one - I saw that little pretty. No, I looked at the one I asked about in larger view and saw that it was a northern shovelor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Wildthings said:


> @Barb
> My buddy made a knife lately and said the handles were called dyed coral scales! I wonder if it's brain coral. Here's a picture of it
> 
> View attachment 204857


That's a sweet looking knife! I have a few knife kits so I think I might try that eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Just got home from work and here’s what came in the mail today!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Decided to try and make some epoxy Easter eggs, so ordered a sampler pack of pigment from Black Diamond. I don't have a pressure pot, so going to try some Liquid Diamonds casting resin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Decided to try and make some epoxy Easter eggs, so ordered a sampler pack of pigment from Black Diamond. I don't have a pressure pot, so going to try some Liquid Diamonds casting resin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205362

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Epoxy won't be here until tomorrow, + 24 hr cure, so maybe something to show by Friday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Time to change the knives on the dewalt planer again. I decided to give these blades from infinity a try, hss. The stock dewalt blades dull and chip if you just look at them hard. I thought about upgrading the cutterhead to a spiral carbide insert but I think a better plan is to just upgrade to a real planer like a Grizzly 15" with a spiral cutter head. 







So for now I'm going to give these a try for awhile. Maybe I can get them changed this weekend.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung

@woodtickgreg - Greg, please share a review of them after some good use. I'm interested to hear how they do (both cut quality and lifespan) compared to OEM knives. I'll be needing a set of knives for my 735 sometime in the not too distant future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tom Smart

I changed to the Grizzly spiral head for my 735 and I’m happy with it. Cuts very smooth and significantly reduced the noise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> @woodtickgreg - Greg, please share a review of them after some good use. I'm interested to hear how they do (both cut quality and lifespan) compared to OEM knives. I'll be needing a set of knives for my 735 sometime in the not too distant future.


Will do, they cost slightly more but are supposed to wear better. I think I'll change them over tomorrow and then run an ash board through it to dimension it. That should be a good initial test. But time will tell. I use rough sawn wood almost exclusively so I use my planer a lot.


Tom Smart said:


> I changed to the Grizzly spiral head for my 735 and I’m happy with it. Cuts very smooth and significantly reduced the noise.


If my plan was to keep this planer I would do the same thing, and I almost did when you changed yours over. But after thinking about it I really want to upgrade to a larger planer with a spiral cutter head. So I don't want to put any more money into the dewalt than I have to other than maintenance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> If my plan was to keep this planer I would do the same thing, and I almost did when you changed yours over. But after thinking about it I really want to upgrade to a larger planer with a spiral cutter head. So I don't want to put any more money into the dewalt than I have to other than maintenance.


I get that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Whether you know it or not, Little Mikey's got this thing going on with birdseye. It jiggles his jowls! This is a piece of old growth redwood stump with birdseye. Don't think I've seen it before. About 18" x 1 3" x 2 1 /2" . Mikey likes!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> @woodtickgreg - Greg, please share a review of them after some good use. I'm interested to hear how they do (both cut quality and lifespan) compared to OEM knives. I'll be needing a set of knives for my 735 sometime in the not too distant future.


I've got the same planer and been looking at those knives and also these which had a few referrals on Sawmill Creek

BLADES

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> I changed to the Grizzly spiral head for my 735 and I’m happy with it. Cuts very smooth and significantly reduced the noise.


I've thought about doing it too but it's hard to justify spending more on the cutterhead than I did on the machine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> I've got the same planer and been looking at those knives and also these which had a few referrals on Sawmill Creek
> 
> BLADES


That's a great price on those.


----------



## Gdurfey

Over the past couple days I have been very happy to open the mailbox or find something on front porch. First, I am upgrading my rod building supplies. Very excited for this endeavor and really appreciate the encouragement form folks on here. And then, someone on this site gifted me something that I had forgotten we discussed. Can’t thank him enough and just proves haw great a place this is to hang out. Not to embarrass him, oh, heck yes, thanks @Mike Hill Mikey!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Arn213

O


Mike Hill said:


> Whether you know it or not, Little Mikey's got this thing going on with birdseye. It jiggles his jowls! This is a piece of old growth redwood stump with birdseye. Don't think I've seen it before. About 18" x 1 3" x 2 1 /2" . Mikey likes!
> 
> View attachment 205558


Oh Mikey that is not pretty enough for your wood stash as it doesn’t have enough “freckles”- send it to me instead as I can fit a guitar body out of it


----------



## William Tanner

Ok, it didn't come in the mail today but I went and picked it up. Been thinking about getting a small saw for months and found that this saw was on sale and was also in stock. I only do small stuff and have plans for some bird houses, some jigs and whatever around the shop here. My neighbor has one of these and it has worked out well for him. Something to look forward too this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats on the pickup! Should provide hours of entertainment and fun! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, I'm gonna ask what seems like a stupid question. The one at the big box does not have a fence, the pic on the box does not show a fence, the pics on the big box website does not show a fence and neither does the pics on amazon. Does it come with a fence?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, I'm gonna ask what seems like a stupid question. The one at the big box does not have a fence, the pic on the box does not show a fence, the pics on the big box website does not show a fence and neither does the pics on amazon. Does it come with a fence?


It looks like its stored on the back of the saw at the top.


----------



## William Tanner

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, I'm gonna ask what seems like a stupid question. The one at the big box does not have a fence, the pic on the box does not show a fence, the pics on the big box website does not show a fence and neither does the pics on amazon. Does it come with a fence?


I have a stupid answer. I have not opened the box yet but my neighbors saw came with a fence. Worthless to me without one. The narrative online described a fence and how well it worked.


----------



## William Tanner

I politely asked the wife if she could have the saw unpacked and assembled by dinner time on Tuesday.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

William Tanner said:


> I politely asked the wife if she could have the saw unpacked and assembled by dinner time on Tuesday.


And you are still walking above ground?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## William Tanner

Mike Hill said:


> And you are still walking above ground?


So far. I did give her an extra day because she must put it together in the driveway and there will be a heck of a windstorm tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

William Tanner said:


> So far. I did give her an extra day because she must put it together in the driveway and there will be a heck of a windstorm tomorrow.


i'm not sure i'd still be walking if i asked that of my wife

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

vegas urban lumber said:


> i'm not sure i'd still be walking if i asked that of my wife


Understand Trev. In reality we will be assembling the saw together. She has helped with other equipment to include the Grizzly dust collector. A real asset she is. But she did tell me she could weld before we got married. I found out later she can't.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

William Tanner said:


> Understand Trev. In reality we will be assembling the saw together. She has helped with other equipment to include the Grizzly dust collector. A real asset she is. But she did tell me she could weld before we got married. I found out later she can't.


sounds like you found yourself a good one

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## William Tanner

This saw was easy to put together. A check showed blade and fence were aligned perfectly. Not cut anything yet.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> This saw was easy to put together. A check showed blade and fence were aligned perfectly. Not cut anything yet.
> 
> View attachment 206303


Looks wheely nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks wheely nice.


Thanks. All the equipment is on wheels or has wheels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gotta do the garage roof this year, so I ordered a red ripper to do the tearoff.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Gotta do the garage roof this year, so I ordered a red ripper to do the tearoff.
> View attachment 208205


Never used one, wonder how they work? Used shingle shovels and home-made shingle shovels most of the time.


----------



## Mike1950

4 more packages from Morroco.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

You have a connection in Morroco? Wood is on steroids cool! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> Never used one, wonder how they work? Used shingle shovels and home-made shingle shovels most of the time.


Works about like a shingle shovel with the bonus of being able to get those nails that bend without changing where you stand. Ya just catch em on the pull stroke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nature Man said:


> You have a connection in Morroco? Wood is on steroids cool! Chuck


Straight from Morroco. Crazy. Box was all taped up but you could still smell it as soon as you got close.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Ed D.

A really nice lot of double-dyed & stabilized Russian Maple burls arrived today...now, what to make?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

What makes them Russian? I know 'Russian olive' grows in Colorado.


----------



## Ed D.

The wood was purchased from a Russian vendor, and it's Maple, so I assume it's Russian Maple BTW, it took almost 4 months to get here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Ed D. said:


> The wood was purchased from a Russian vendor, and it's Maple, so I assume it's Russian Maple BTW, it took almost 4 months to get here.


Ok, I was wondering. I see Box elder burl is a common import to Russia. Wonder if that is it. Russia has lots of Birches and Fir trees, but don't recall any maples...


----------



## woodtickgreg

A new saw deserves new blades. I ordered full kerf Freud blades because they are stiffer and won't require a stabilizer now that I have the power to run them. Blades at the big box stores are all thin kerf Diablo, cheaper but not what I wanted.



And since I'll be building a new outfeed table for the saw I picked up some real nice heavy duty adjustable feet and mounts. I want adjustment on the table to adjust for an uneven floor and to get the height just right. 



I went the easy route and found everything on Amazon. I had a gift card from Christmas so that helped on the blades.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

I liked the big pieces so much I ordered pen blanks. Probably here in 8-9 days

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> I liked the big pieces so much I ordered pen blanks. Probably here in 8-9 daysView attachment 208909


My editing skills suck.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

!!!! I count that stack at 7 high by at least 15 wide. Let's see...seven times five, carry the three, that's something like 105 blanks. You making pens for the US Army or something? Nice burls tho.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

DLJeffs said:


> !!!! I count that stack at 7 high by at least 15 wide. Let's see...seven times five, carry the three, that's something like 105 blanks. You making pens for the US Army or something? Nice burls tho.


For all his woodbarter friends that DON'T make fun of him being an old timer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

T. Ben said:


> For all his woodbarter friends that DON'T make fun of him being an old timer.


Dammit! My mother always said if I couldn't say something nice don't say nothing at all.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

T. Ben said:


> For all his woodbarter friends that DON'T make fun of him being an old timer.


Mike's like me and proud of being an old timer....(you young whippersnapper)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Not exactly wood related, but the wife’s Rubicon has a blown shock. Nothing like crawling under a vehicle on a holiday. Oh, new box for Hazel.......

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Oh, I just bid a job for Bilstein.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Luv me some birdseye - just got these from the midwest!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Today's been a GOOD day. Some curly walnut came in also

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Oh, I just bid a job for Bilstein.


Whacha going to do? Make shocks?


Mike Hill said:


> Today's been a GOOD day. Some curly walnut came in also
> 
> View attachment 209846


Ooooh Ooooh that is purdy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Naw - not shocks. It is an expansion for a facility that processes steel coils. The addition is to house more annealing ovens - the ovens are about 6 stories tall - the building is one story but 80' tall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Trob115

What was supposed to be my new dust collector showed up. The box looked like it had been across the world and back. Several parts were bent and hanging out of the box on the bottom. 
I already loaded it up and sent it back for a replacement.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Nature Man

Hate to see this! Hope you get a timely replacement!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

WTH! I understand having bent corners and maybe a few tears in the cardboard but that looks like they drug it down the road behind the truck

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

They should have put it on a pallet and shipped it by truck, I'm assuming ups?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trob115

woodtickgreg said:


> They should have put it on a pallet and shipped it by truck, I'm assuming ups?


Yes , UPS.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got some stuff today.
These are the little plastic clips that lock the legs open or closed on a B&D workmates. I'm going to refurbish mine soon. I've had it about 30 or 40 years I think and all of the clips have broken over the years. This will be another project at some point, lol.



And got my $99 lithium batteries and charger, got the free hedge clipper on Monday. Not a bad deal. I can't believe it didn't get stolen off my porch, they didn't even put it in another box to hide what it was, shipped it just like this.I hope to try the hedge clipper out this weekend.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

Glad you got the stuff and it was in good shape.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a new hitch lock for my new truck. I had to drill the old one out because I never took it off and after 3 years it corrosion welded itself together, lol. It just stops casual theft of your hitch.

now I just need to see if the hitch is the right height, I need to hook the trailer up and see how it sits.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodtickgreg , glad to know you can get parts like that for the Workmate. Mine is roughly the same vintage. Never really abused it, it’s great!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gdurfey said:


> @woodtickgreg , glad to know you can get parts like that for the Workmate. Mine is roughly the same vintage. Never really abused it, it’s great!!!


Ebay!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Came home from work and had a box from @Nubsnstubs Jerry waiting on me. I was only supposed to get the wrenches and the collet for my porter cable router. But you guys know how generous woodbarter members are.
Thanks so much Jerry!
Got a couple pieces of wood I can't get around here. Little block I'm pretty sure is diw, very hard and heavy. Palo verde, this should be fun, never ever worked that before.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> Came home from work and had a box from @Nubsnstubs Jerry waiting on me. I was only supposed to get the wrenches and the collet for my porter cable router. But you guys know how generous woodbarter members are.
> Thanks so much Jerry!
> Got a couple pieces of wood I can't get around here. Little block I'm pretty sure is diw, very hard and heavy. Palo verde, this should be fun, never ever worked that before.
> View attachment 210284


Yep, that's Desert Ironwood. Glad you finally got it. Thanks for all those pliers and other tools you sent me over 6-7 weeks ago. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr

UPS delivered some door cover awnings. Half the order was damaged. 

What was supposed to be an afternoon job just became more than that...

Alan

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a 4x8 sheet of formica today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Got a 4x8 sheet of formica today.View attachment 210357


Must be inside the box! Chuck


----------



## Trob115

Well, my replacement dust collector showed up late yesterday afternoon. It was intact and packaged properly( miracle). Now I can finally start on setting up my dust collection system over the next week or two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nature Man said:


> Must be inside the box! Chuck


Its like a can of snakes! Dont open it until you need it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Picked up one of these harbor freight tool stands to put the new morticer on. 



And I got a couple of sets of small funnels. One set for the shop and one set for the garage. Very useful for transferring fluids to smaller containers.



My scrap and cut off box needs a redo so I got some casters for it.



And I got a couple more of these heavy duty adjustable table leg feet. I decided I'm upgrading all the legs on the Laguna saw when I do the outfeed tables..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Lots in mail. Shelix head for jointer. A couple packages from Indonesia and a couple crates from CA. Yep I am officially broke..

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pics of the shelix? I want one for my jointer.
Very cool  oh yeah the wood is nice too, lol. Love the big burl pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Pics of the shelix? I want one for my jointer.
> Very cool  oh yeah the wood is nice too, lol. Love the big burl pics.


I will picture when I get it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Mike1950 said:


> Yep I am officially broke..


That means time to sell wood on WB!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> That means time to sell wood on WB!!


Yeah! Post up some of the good stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Woo hoo, finally got my 10 wt fly rod back from Sage. I got ready to set it up with a big cuda fly during my last trip in March. Took it out of the tube and found the tip broke. That was weird because it had been in the PVC tube the entire trip up to that point. After a little forensic investigation I concluded it must have gotten pinched against the big stripping guide. I put all the pieces in the rod sock the way they came out and found the break on the tip matched up precisely where it would have lain against the big stripping guide. Probably the airline handlers tossed my bag around and it was just enough to fracture that tip section. Sage has been super jammed for a long time so it's taking them months to return rods. But now I get to re-wrap the guides in that tip.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got the wheel mobility kit for the tool stand build.
Pretty nice kit for $40 on amaAmazon.



This is what its for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> I got the wheel mobility kit for the tool stand build.
> Pretty nice kit for $40 on amaAmazon.
> View attachment 210694
> This is what its for.
> View attachment 210695


Link please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wildthings said:


> Link please








Mofeez Mobile Base Wheels Kit 400lbs Loading Capacity for Moving Woodworking Equipment, 3in Rubber Wheels Rolling Smoothly with Bushings and Bearings - - Amazon.com


Mofeez Mobile Base Wheels Kit 400lbs Loading Capacity for Moving Woodworking Equipment, 3in Rubber Wheels Rolling Smoothly with Bushings and Bearings - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> I will picture when I get it


What is this? Just wondering if I have a sample...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Had a 14 hour work day Thursday and was wiped out when I got home. Was happy to see a package on the kitchen table, but grandson called to face time. After the call, I was out cold. Friday morning I opened the package to find a 'Sindora burl' sample blank and a 'Laos Ironwood' sample blank. These are waxed so will post in time after working up. I also had some fresh rough cut plank cut offs of 'Bee bee tree', _Tetradium danielii_ and of 'Lavelle corktree', _ Phellodendron lavallei _in the package. The 'cork tree' was wet enough that it molded at the cambium and bark interface during shipping. Amazing how fast things can happen. These are rough-cut, so will picture them later as well. Look forward to working them all.

Thanks Eric

@Krume


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> What is this? Just wondering if I have a sample...?
> View attachment 210830


teak burl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> teak burl


As in regular _Tectona grandis_, nope, don't have any. Nice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Got my rosette making jig so I can start the rosette on guitar #2.






Also bought two finial blanks that have multi-prong settings for gem stones, etc. That first set of lamps I built needed finials. I thought I had two extras but not. I also stopped by the gem show out in Prineville last Friday and bought two pairs of polished stones - I think these are local jaspers. But the colors should go well with the quilt my wife made for the guest bedroom so that's where these will go when I glue them up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Woo. My box of amboyna finally showed up. 6 months later!!!











Cant wait to go through it and see what I got.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

That is one big box of purdiness!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@ripjack13 
Wow, 6 months, I would have written it off as lost. Glad you finally got it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arn213

That room must smell heavenly! @ripjack13- may I have the prettiest one at the very, very bottom of the box?

You can’t go to work smelling like amboyna…….…..just saying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got a really large set of tongue groove bits today. 



By large I mean the tongues is 1/2" wide. Each carbide cutter is 1/2" wide. 3 cutters per bit.



Gonna use these on my outfeed table build I think.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gonzalodqa

I got something special for my collection today, Huanghuali (Dalbergia odorifera). 
I got this pretty piece of wood from a Chinese furniture restorer in UK. It does have some imperfection, like homes for the hinge but I am quite happy.
I will post more pictures including end grain once I work on it 
PS: the wood is a bit more red on person I don’t know why my phone make the picture this cold

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Decided to try making my sanding life a little easier.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

So, 4 pieces of cherry sanding and 15 minutes in and the machine stopped oscillating. It was still spinning, just not moving up and down. No noise, no vibration, no big bang, just stopped. Quickly on the phone to Grizzly and the longer the music played the hotter I got. Bob finally picked up and we went through the issue without much success. The thing is enclosed on the bottom and I didn’t want to open it and spoil any chance of returning if that was required.

With Bob on the phone I took the bottom off. Ain’t much to the insides, 1/4hp motor, worm screw and arm. The worm screw and shaft were not mating, meaning something wasn’t tight and had shifted. I needed this to finish a project before I leave town on Thursday and Bob and I were not coming together on how that was gonna happen. He suggested sending the machine back so they could fix or replace it. 2 weeks minimum. He’d send me another machine if I paid and then was reimbursed when this was sent back. Expedited shipping for that, another $120. That wasn’t happening. Out of frustration I loosened the worm screw mounting, which was tight, and was able to shift it about 1/32 and boom, back in business.

So now that I’m off the ceiling, I hope to get this project wrapped and out the door this weekend. I need the money from it to pay for this machine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## trc65

Got a heavy box from Trent Bosch today! The 3/4" stabilizer. Only had time to open it up and slide in a hollowing tool for a pic. Hope I can get time to try it out in a couple of days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tom Smart

trc65 said:


> Got a heavy box from Trent Bosch today! The 3/4" stabilizer. Only had time to open it up and slide in a hollowing tool for a pic. Hope I can get time to try it out in a couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 212708



You will enjoy that, Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Can't wait to see how you like it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Mike Hill said:


> Can't wait to see how you like it!


Based on reviews and comments from those who have one I'm going to love it. I'm just relieved that Trent was able to fit it to my lathe. On his site, the specs say for 16" swing or larger lathes. Trent made a comment though in one of his videos that he could make it fit on many 12" lathes. Mine is a 12 1/2". He had to cut down the locking collar for me, and make a shorter post. Slid it in my banjo, added my 3/4” hollowing tool and it was right on center.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I got a waxed canvas firewood tote bag today. Nice tote for $20 ish.



It will mean fewer trips up and down the stairs to empty out the scrap box and carry it to the fire pit. Now I can empty this again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Why don't you install a dumb waiter?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rob3232

@woodtickgreg Looks like you might want to flip your calendar. Nice looking shop btw bud!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

He likes the bikini pic!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> He likes the bikini pic!


Hawkeyes.!! Man, I had to search the last 3 pages in order to find the calendar, and then read Eric's comment on the bikini. I had to go back just to see it... Dang, man, I'm getting too old........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I've learned from being on here that these guys zoom in on EVERY picture that has stuff in the background.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## trc65

rob3232 said:


> @woodtickgreg Looks like you might want to flip your calendar. Nice looking shop btw bud!


You guys have sharp eyes, or at least a bigger screen than my tablet. It was like finding the hidden item in the old Highlights magazine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I do everything on my phone. Don't have a computer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I do everything on my phone. Don't have a computer.


Heading down that road also....Just need a bigger screen for my eyes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trob115

Not so much as to what is in the mail....

7/22 mailed flat rate envelope with some pot calls for a friend, destination that is 2 hours south of my house.

7/23 -6:00 am arrives at local post office where the package was supposed to be delivered 

7/23 - 4:00pm arrived Back at my local post office  

7/24 -6:00 am arrives in my local post office, 8:00am it is marked as out for delivery still at my local post office !! 

7/24- 6:00 pm package arrives back at destination post office  

I'm hoping it makes it to its final destination tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wasn't in the mail but I picked up this Brad point drill bit set at woodcraft today. Was $57.99 on sale for $37.99. Figured I'd give em a try and see how they are. Main reason I was there was to order a dado throat plate insert for my saw, on back order till end of August but ateast I got one on order.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

rob3232 said:


> @woodtickgreg Looks like you might want to flip your calendar. Nice looking shop btw bud!


I remember years back in my garage I had a dirt bike and girls in bikinis  calender. One month had this smoking hot girl that just made my motor run, lol. It stayed that month for years!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> Wasn't in the mail but I picked up this Brad point drill bit set at woodcraft today. Was $57.99 on sale for $37.99. Figured I'd give em a try and see how they are. Main reason I was there was to order a dado throat plate insert for my saw, on back order till end of August but ateast I got one on order.View attachment 213102


I want a set of brad points. Actually, I need a 7/8" Forstner to counter sink the neck bolt holes on my guitar. None of the hardware stores around me has one.


----------



## Mike Hill

If you need one I'll send you one

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

rob3232 said:


> @woodtickgreg Nice looking shop btw bud!


Ya know I got to thinking about this statement and appreciate the compliment. but what I was really thinking about was what I went through to get where I'm at now with the shop. I remember going through the divorce and not even knowing where I was going to live let alone if I was going to be able to keep my shop or not. I remember the anxiety of packing up my shop and moving it out of the house a little bit everyday, I was so bummed out.  so to read that statement and see where I am today even though it took many years it makes me very very thankful for what I have and what I have accomplished to get my shop back. Thanks for making me realize that.

Reactions: Great Post 4 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> If you need one I'll send you one


Heh heh, thanks so much for the offer Mike. My neighbor up the street is a retired cabinet maker and I'm 99% sure he has one I can borrow to drill two holes. Or I can just wait until my coach gets back from the coast. That's one step i need to complete and then I'm ready to glue the top and back on my second guitar.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Hey Mike @Mike1950 look familiar? Got mine today.  
It came well packed and in another box. No damage from ups.



This thing is heavy and very bad a$$!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> Hey Mike @Mike1950 look familiar? Got mine today.
> It came well packed and in another box. No damage from ups.
> View attachment 213362
> This thing is heavy and very bad a$$!
> View attachment 213363


Are you putting that on your jointer?” I have an 8” Grizzly jointer, and may be interested. Where did you buy it from? Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nature Man said:


> Are you putting that on your jointer?” I have an 8” Grizzly jointer, and may be interested. Where did you buy it from? Chuck



I got it from grizzly for my grizzly 8" jointer that it's sitting on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Hey Mike @Mike1950 look familiar? Got mine today.
> It came well packed and in another box. No damage from ups.
> View attachment 213362
> This thing is heavy and very bad a$$!
> View attachment 213363


Looks just like mine... nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

woodtickgreg said:


> I got it from grizzly for my grizzly 8" jointer that it's sitting on.


Thanks! I have a query into Grizzly for my jointer model. Would be a definite upgrade! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

You know when they use lumber for peanuts it's heavy duty!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> Hey Mike @Mike1950 look familiar? Got mine today.
> It came well packed and in another box. No damage from ups.
> View attachment 213362
> This thing is heavy and very bad a$$!
> View attachment 213363


Does that come with new bearings, Greg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> Does that come with new bearings, Greg?


Nope, I'll inspect the old bearings and see how they feel. I have bearing pullers and stuff to get them off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Does that come with new bearings, Greg?


Mine came with bearings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> Mine came with bearings.


I got the Grizzly version for my Dewalt 735 and it also came with bearings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> I got the Grizzly version for my Dewalt 735 and it also came with bearings.


I ordered for PM 8". You could get with or without.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> I ordered for PM 8". You could get with or without.


Maybe yours came with the bearings because you ordered directly from Byrd? Dunno.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

It wasnt exactly in the mail, but this beauty was delivered today. My dad found out I had a set of garden bench legs and random pieces of walnut lumber and decided to rebuild this little feller out of walnut. Now I gots to build a bigger porch. Cause that aint living in my yard.
Funny thing is, we have so much random patio and other furniture in various stages around the carport, that I had to be taken back out to find the 'something different'

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is a nalgene squeeze lab bottle. The good thing about these is that the tube is a molded part of the bottle, not an add on piece inside the bottle that attaches to the cap and always breaks. These are pricey though, I need to find a cheaper source for these.



The cap on my denatured alcohol can broke so I needed something to put it in.



I want to get a couple more of these squeeze bottles. This one is a 16oz, I think I want to get a 32oz as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D

woodtickgreg said:


> This is a nalgene squeeze lab bottle. The good thing about these is that the tube is a molded part of the bottle, not an add on piece inside the bottle that attaches to the cap and always breaks. These are pricey though, I need to find a cheaper source for these.
> View attachment 213770
> The cap on my denatured alcohol can broke so I needed something to put it in.
> View attachment 213771
> I want to get a couple more of these squeeze bottles. This one is a 16oz, I think I want to get a 32oz as well.


I’ll check work Monday to see what brand we use. Ours are OSHA approved with all required labeling but they are very well made. Probably not cheap but ya never know. Edit that….US Plastics is where we purchased them.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ray D said:


> I’ll check work Monday to see what brand we use. Ours are OSHA approved with all required labeling but they are very well made. Probably not cheap but ya never know. Edit that….US Plastics is where we purchased them.


Thanks, us plastics has a great selection and better prices.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Finally got tired of the kitchen faucet. It got so we had to position the handle just right or it would drip. Replaced the innards before, tighten the collar, etc. So switching skill sets tomorrow and putting on my plumber hat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## Trob115

DLJeffs said:


> Finally got tired of the kitchen faucet. It got so we had to position the handle just right or it would drip. Replaced the innards before, tighten the collar, etc. So switching skill sets tomorrow and putting on my plumber hat.
> 
> View attachment 213869


Better the kitchen sink than the shower handles!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## DLJeffs

Trob115 said:


> Better the kitchen sink than the shower handles!


Hopefully their advertising is accurate. Supposedly they redesigned the cartridge and it's now two ceramic discs rather than the little rubber grommets and springs. "Guarenteed for Life" it says. We'll see. And you're absolutely right about the shower valves - if maintenance of those wasn't considered when they tiled or installed the shower, it's a real big job just to access the darn things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> Hopefully their advertising is accurate. Supposedly they redesigned the cartridge and it's now two ceramic discs rather than the little rubber grommets and springs. "Guarenteed for Life" it says. We'll see. And you're absolutely right about the shower valves - if maintenance of those wasn't considered when they tiled or installed the shower, it's a real big job just to access the darn things.


They are certainly 2 ceramic discs. However the water seal is still rubber. You may , from time to time, need to re lubricate those. But we are talking 10 years or so...


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wasn't in the mail to me but was shipped to woodcraft for me. I got the dado Insert for my laguna saw.






Wasn't supposed to be in off of backorder until the end of August.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ray D said:


> I’ll check work Monday to see what brand we use. Ours are OSHA approved with all required labeling but they are very well made. Probably not cheap but ya never know. Edit that….US Plastics is where we purchased them.


Thanks for the tip Ray! Much cheaper and their in Ohio so I got it in 2 days.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Ray D

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks for the tip Ray! Much cheaper and there in Ohio so I got it in 2 days.
> View attachment 214085


Your welcome. Glad it worked out for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have a project coming up where I'm going to be doing a lot of glue ups and lamination, so I figured I would get a silicone glue roller. I guess I should have paid more attention to the description as this thing is pretty tiny, lol. See the razor blade for reference.


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a project coming up where I'm going to be doing a lot of glue ups and lamination, so I figured I would get a silicone glue roller. I guess I should have paid more attention to the description as this thing is pretty tiny, lol. See the razor blade for reference.
> View attachment 214086


I tried one of those too, Greg. Used once, almost. It never got to the end of the project. Went back to my silicone brush. An old credit card would be better for spreading glue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

I love my rollers for spreading glue but they are ink rollers not silicone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

This is a "what's NOT in my mail" today. Aug 4 - Ordered a double oven from Costco because ours crapped out. When I placed the order Costco put up a calendar with available delivery dates, I chose Aug 11. Received a confirmation email with Aug 11 as delivery. Aug 8 - received email, confirming order, confirming delivery Aug 11, with a set of instructions and installer details. Aug 9 - received confirming email with same info. Aug 10 - received confirming email, order was in transit and instructions for hauling away the old oven, and stating I would get an auto-generated call giving me a 2 hour window for delivery. Got that call - delivery Aug 11, between 9 - 11am. This morning at 10:46am some guy from Florida calls me asking how my order is. I told him it's supposed to be here within the next 15 minutes. He says let me check - computer keys click - then "Uh oh". I said what's uh-oh. He says your oven is still in transit, hasn't made it to the distribution warehouse yet. The next earliest delivery time is Aug 21. I said so it's not being delivered today - I already pulled out the old oven per your instructions. Kid says, sorry, I only see what's on my screen, I'm in Florida, nothing I can do. The kid finally says he'll request a force delivery of Aug 14 but that doesn't guarantee my oven will be delivered. It just puts a request in the system. I said let me talk to your boss. Wait, wait, finally Angela comes on and tells me the same as the kid. I said I understand you can't make my oven appear out of nowhere, but our purchase agreement states delivery on Aug 11, you confirmed it 5 times, and now I have no means to prepare meals. Costco needs to make this right. She says there's nothing she can do. I said I bet there's someone in Costco that can knock $500 off the cost of that oven. The phone goes silent. I get an email telling me of the force delivery request for Aug 14.

Call Costco customer service again, talk to Tyler. He checks computer, tells the me the same thing. I tell him the same thing. I say let me talk to your boss because someone in Costco can make this right. He says he'll see if someone is available. I wait, he comes back "Are you still there?" I say, yup.,still waiting. He says "Hold on". Wait. He comes back and says he talked to his supervisor and he says there's nothing they can do. I say I bet the CEO of Costco could do something, maybe I'll just email him this story. The phone goes silent.

So I do a little searching and find the email address for Costco execs and Board of Directors (annual reports, etc are public info). So I choose the NW Regional Exec Manager and write him, explaining the same as above. Costco and I had a contractual purchase agreement and Costco failed to uphold their end. Plus their customer service sucks. Within 10 minutes I get an email reply that he forwarded it to the two people in charge of that area and guaranteeing me someone will resolve the issue very soon. Sad we have to get exec managers to fix these things.

So about an hour ago I get a phone call from the installation people saying they received a notification from Costco to set up installation of my oven and what's my schedule like over the next 3 or 4 days. I laughed out loud. I had spoke to them last week, they didn't have any order from Costco to install my oven. After talking to them and Costco and said screw it, I'll install it myself, told Costco to refund the installation fee and they did. So I laughed, reminder her she and I had already talked. Besides, I said, no one knows where my ovens are so no one's doing any installing soon.

Then just a few minutes ago I get an email from Costco saying my oven will be delivered Aug 12. Funny thing is, the kid in Florida says the warehouse only delivers to my area on Wed and Sat. Aug 12 is Thurs. So we'll see what happens. Costco is quickly rising on my list of useless, worthless companies as Apple and Nike.

EDIT #1: Just got a call from Patrick at the warehouse. He says "I called you earlier. Left a message." I've had my phone on me all afternoon, no one has called me but the installation lady. He says he left someone a message. I said it wasn't me. Just checked - no voice mail. Anyway, this guy says he works in the warehouse and just went out and found my oven, put his hands on the crate. Doesn't know why it didn't get on the truck this morning. Paperwork said it was on the truck. So he said he has set up a special delivery to get it to me tomorrow. I said, that's funny, the kid in Florida said that warehouse only delivers in my area on Wed and Sat. He says, that's correct but he made special arrangements. So we'll see tomorrow. Funny how when you write to an executive manager your complaints suddenly stir up some action.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Ray D

DLJeffs said:


> This is a "what's NOT in my mail" today. Aug 4 - Ordered a double oven from Costco because ours crapped out. When I placed the order Costco put up a calendar with available delivery dates, I chose Aug 11. Received a confirmation email with Aug 11 as delivery. Aug 8 - received email, confirming order, confirming delivery Aug 11, with a set of instructions and installer details. Aug 9 - received confirming email with same info. Aug 10 - received confirming email, order was in transit and instructions for hauling away the old oven, and stating I would get an auto-generated call giving me a 2 hour window for delivery. Got that call - delivery Aug 11, between 9 - 11am. This morning at 10:46am some guy from Florida calls me asking how my order is. I told him it's supposed to be here within the next 15 minutes. He says let me check - computer keys click - then "Uh oh". I said what's uh-oh. He says your oven is still in transit, hasn't made it to the distribution warehouse yet. The next earliest delivery time is Aug 21. I said so it's not being delivered today - I already pulled out the old oven per your instructions. Kid says, sorry, I only see what's on my screen, I'm in Florida, nothing I can do. The kid finally says he'll request a force delivery of Aug 14 but that doesn't guarantee my oven will be delivered. It just puts a request in the system. I said let me talk to your boss. Wait, wait, finally Angela comes on and tells me the same as the kid. I said I understand you can't make my oven appear out of nowhere, but our purchase agreement states delivery on Aug 11, you confirmed it 5 times, and now I have no means to prepare meals. Costco needs to make this right. She says there's nothing she can do. I said I bet there's someone in Costco that can knock $500 off the cost of that oven. The phone goes silent. I get an email telling me of the force delivery request for Aug 14.
> 
> Call Costco customer service again, talk to Tyler. He checks computer, tells the me the same thing. I tell him the same thing. I say let me talk to your boss because someone in Costco can make this right. He says he'll see if someone is available. I wait, he comes back "Are you still there?" I say, yup.,still waiting. He says "Hold on". Wait. He comes back and says he talked to his supervisor and he says there's nothing they can do. I say I bet the CEO of Costco could do something, maybe I'll just email him this story. The phone goes silent.
> 
> So I do a little searching and find the email address for Costco execs and Board of Directors (annual reports, etc are public info). So I choose the NW Regional Exec Manager and write him, explaining the same as above. Costco and I had a contractual purchase agreement and Costco failed to uphold their end. Plus their customer service sucks. Within 10 minutes I get an email reply that he forwarded it to the two people in charge of that area and guaranteeing me someone will resolve the issue very soon. Sad we have to get exec managers to fix these things.
> 
> So about an hour ago I get a phone call from the installation people saying they received a notification from Costco to set up installation of my oven and what's my schedule like over the next 3 or 4 days. I laughed out loud. I had spoke to them last week, they didn't have any order from Costco to install my oven. After talking to them and Costco and said screw it, I'll install it myself, told Costco to refund the installation fee and they did. So I laughed, reminder her she and I had already talked. Besides, I said, no one knows where my ovens are so no one's doing any installing soon.
> 
> Then just a few minutes ago I get an email from Costco saying my oven will be delivered Aug 12. Funny thing is, the kid in Florida says the warehouse only delivers to my area on Wed and Sat. Aug 12 is Thurs. So we'll see what happens. Costco is quickly rising on my list of useless, worthless companies as Apple and Nike.
> 
> EDIT #1: Just got a call from Patrick at the warehouse. He says "I called you earlier. Left a message." I've had my phone on me all afternoon, no one has called me but the installation lady. He says he left someone a message. I said it wasn't me. Just checked - no voice mail. Anyway, this guy says he works in the warehouse and just went out and found my oven, put his hands on the crate. Doesn't know why it didn't get on the truck this morning. Paperwork said it was on the truck. So he said he has set up a special delivery to get it to me tomorrow. I said, that's funny, the kid in Florida said that warehouse only delivers in my area on Wed and Sat. He says, that's correct but he made special arrangements. So we'll see tomorrow. Funny how when you write to an executive manager your complaints suddenly stir up some action.


What a pain. Buying an oven should not be that hard.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I get a lot of the same kind of bs from Amazon at times

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

At least I didn't get the "COVID excuse". I might have completely lost it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Our oven arrived around 3:30pm today. Two guys drove it over from Eugene. I asked them where else they had been or were going and they said nowhere, just here. It is kind of sad the poor guys on the end of the trail have to pay the price for the screw up of someone else. Plus it is sad I had to contact an executive manager and he had to rattle some cages to make this happen. But a buddy came over and we installed the oven. Only one trip to the hardware store for a 1/2" threaded coupling to connect the conduit to the J-box on the wall. It turns on, the clock works, and it heats up and there's no sparks coming out anywhere. Still reading the operating manual to figure out how to actually cook in it.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Not in the mail, but had to go up to KY to get them - 





No big poobah - BUT - they are @Tony sized





Then I made him a crane!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Not in the mail, but had to go up to KY to get them -
> 
> View attachment 214401
> 
> No big poobah - BUT - they are @Tony sized
> 
> View attachment 214402
> 
> Then I made him a crane!
> 
> View attachment 214403


If you need an operator for the crane I'm your guy!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Barb

Mike Hill said:


> Not in the mail, but had to go up to KY to get them -
> 
> View attachment 214401
> 
> No big poobah - BUT - they are @Tony sized
> 
> View attachment 214402
> 
> Then I made him a crane!
> 
> View attachment 214403


That's a pretty piece of wood that crane is sitting on. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

My monthly mail is: water bill, gas bill, telephone/internet bill, electric bill and an occasional piece of junk mail.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

ironman123 said:


> My monthly mail is: water bill, gas bill, telephone/internet bill, electric bill and an occasional piece of junk mail.


What about the newspapers, magazines and checks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123

Don't get none of those.


----------



## Mike Hill

Barb said:


> That's a pretty piece of wood that crane is sitting on. :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb

I'm headed down another rabbit hole. Wish me luck lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

yes you are but that's a good brush to head down it with

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Wildthings said:


> yes you are but that's a good brush to head down it with


Good to know. I spent a crazy amount of time researching what would be a decent starter. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Barb said:


> Good to know. I spent a crazy amount of time researching what would be a decent starter. :)


I have 6 airbrushes, one of them a very high end Iwata. I find myself reaching for my cheapest airbrush first every time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just got this from Amazon. Nice little kit for 32 bucks.



Pretty nice little set. Some screws just have to have a perfectly fitting tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> I have 6 airbrushes, one of them a very high end Iwata. I find myself reaching for my cheapest airbrush first every time


Was wondering how many you had!


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Just got this from Amazon. Nice little kit for 32 bucks.
> View attachment 215155
> Pretty nice little set. Some screws just have to have a perfectly fitting tip.
> View attachment 215156


I see prices have doubled in the last few years. Also surprised how few philips versus straight tips. Hope they work well for you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

There's Like one of each size of Phillips. Multiples of the straight tips because there is such a large variety of screws in guns. Comes in handy for me in sewing machine repair.
And this was one of the cheaper kits! They go up from here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> I have 6 airbrushes, one of them a very high end Iwata. I find myself reaching for my cheapest airbrush first every time

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> View attachment 217187


Those look well used!!! What is your cheapest? Any thoughts on the HF ones? I've got two good ones - a beginner Iwata and a Paasche I think, but cannot find them. Was eyeing the HF ones to tie me over until I can find the good ones.


----------



## Barb

Talk about going above and beyond! @rob3232 and I negotiated a trade for the maple and walnut hollow forms and everything else in the pic is a bonus. You can't tell from the pics but the curly Koa is outstanding. Thanks a bunch Rob! I'll have to do your lidded container justice. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 2


----------



## rob3232

No pressure @Barb

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Those look well used!!! What is your cheapest? Any thoughts on the HF ones? I've got two good ones - a beginner Iwata and a Paasche I think, but cannot find them. Was eyeing the HF ones to tie me over until I can find the good ones.


The bottom silver one is an Iwata ($$$) to it's left the dark one is a Badger Renegade Velocity ($$). Red one Paasche ($) The plastic one, Aztek by Testors and is very good. Used it a lot when I was painting fish. The top right ??? but don't like the cup style. The one with the hose ??? but I use it exclusively at the moment. Simple, easy to clean and sprays well. All are double action. Haven't tried the HF so no opinion on them

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, I have three that I have to find. Forgot about the Aztek. Used that for a couple of hardhats that got customized.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

woodtickgreg said:


> There's Like one of each size of Phillips. Multiples of the straight tips because there is such a large variety of screws in guns. Comes in handy for me in sewing machine repair.
> And this was one of the cheaper kits! They go up from here.


I guess I'm not the only one that uses my gunsmithing kit on much more than guns. What kind of sewing machines?

You might be interested in this at some point. https://chapmanmfg.com/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Barb said:


> I'm headed down another rabbit hole. Wish me luck lol.
> 
> View attachment 214947


Cleaning pot? Never new they existed. Must know more. (even though I don't actually have an air brush)


----------



## Barb

JerseyHighlander said:


> Cleaning pot? Never new they existed. Must know more. (even though I don't actually have an air brush)


I wish I could tell you more about it but I haven't used it yet. I haven't air brushed anything. "Something else I need to do" keeps happening. :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

JerseyHighlander said:


> What kind of sewing machines?


Most old vintage singers but also some vintage Japanese machines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Barb said:


> ... "Something else I need to do" keeps happening. :)


I have no idea what that's like.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

Barb said:


> I wish I could tell you more about it but I haven't used it yet. I haven't air brushed anything. "Something else I need to do" keeps happening. :)


it's just a small container that the airbrush hooks to when cleaning it out. I just use a 5 gallon bucket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Got home from work to find a treasure in the mail!! Thank you @Bear Custom Builds I love it!!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

T. Ben said:


> Got home from work to find a treasure in the mail!! Thank you @Bear Custom Builds I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 217386
> 
> View attachment 217387
> 
> View attachment 217388


You are very welcome. I’m glad you like it, I had a blast making it and I’m sure you’ll love using it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

It wasn't in the mail - had to do my own P&H! But what's better than a full load of wood?

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> It wasn't in the mail - had to do my own P&H! But what's better than a full load of wood?
> 
> View attachment 217510


So who’s stash did you raid lil Mikey?  I don’t think you have any room left in your office- can’t shove those under the rug or behind the drawer! Nice haul Mr. Bard of Barbecue!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> It wasn't in the mail - had to do my own P&H! But what's better than a full load of wood?
> 
> View attachment 217510


What a beautiful sight! Too bad you didn't take a pickup! Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nature Man said:


> What a beautiful sight! Too bad you didn't take a pickup! Chuck


That's his next trip. For the good sized stuff. This was just to get a couple slivers of chestnut to maybe use in an instrument someday. Can't wait to see what kinda load he could make if he got into the full size pieces! I think I heard curly sassafras and birds eye maple mentioned in board footages... I may be wrong. For all I know that might come out of someone's back yard...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thats chestnut? WTH you holding out on us?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

No. There are 3 small pieces in there. The rest is back yard debris.


----------



## Nature Man

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That's his next trip. For the good sized stuff. This was just to get a couple slivers of chestnut to maybe use in an instrument someday. Can't wait to see what kinda load he could make if he got into the full size pieces! I think I heard curly sassafras and birds eye maple mentioned in board footages... I may be wrong. For all I know that might come out of someone's back yard...


I wouldn't mind picking up some Sassafras. Never had any before. Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

It's a bit of a ride but come on. You did say "pick up" as in come to my house , right? If you arent planning to drop by, I may have to list a piece or two...


----------



## Nature Man

2feathers Creative Making said:


> It's a bit of a ride but come on. You did say "pick up" as in come to my house , right? If you arent planning to drop by, I may have to list a piece or two...


Next year I just might take a road trip North. Perhaps I could then plan to stop by for a couple of chunks. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Bring it on! Roads are open as far as I know


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Nature Man said:


> Next year I just might take a road trip North. Perhaps I could then plan to stop by for a couple of chunks. Thanks! Chuck


Do it, Chuck. Frank is a good guy to meet. He also had plenty of wood, but I don't know about that after me and Lil Mikie's visits. Speaking of Lil Mikie, you'd better stop and meet up with him also. It'll make your day.


2feathers Creative Making said:


> Bring it on! Roads are open as far as I know


Hmmmm, Frank, I can personally attest to that as almost fiction. Freeway dead stopped for more than an hour, and then the detour you sent me on having heavy duty construction with one lane travel didn't look open to me at the time taking over 1 hour to go 10-12? miles. Overall though, it really was a pleasure to meet you that day, and then on down to the highlight of the day to meet up with Lil Mikie. The picture he posted of the back of his car looks more like his office and storage area. I looked closely, but couldn't see if there was any Palo Verde or Mesquite in there, but couldn't really tell as it looked like that when I left. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Shhhhh - mustn't tell all the secrets!

C.H.A.O.S.

Cellulose Hoarding Aggie On Steroids!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nubsnstubs said:


> Do it, Chuck. Frank is a good guy to meet. He also had plenty of wood, but I don't know about that after me and Lil Mikie's visits. Speaking of Lil Mikie, you'd better stop and meet up with him also. It'll make your day.
> 
> Hmmmm, Frank, I can personally attest to that as almost fiction. Freeway dead stopped for more than an hour, and then the detour you sent me on having heavy duty construction with one lane travel didn't look open to me at the time taking over 1 hour to go 10-12? miles. Overall though, it really was a pleasure to meet you that day, and then on down to the highlight of the day to meet up with Lil Mikie. The picture he posted of the back of his car looks more like his office and storage area. I looked closely, but couldn't see if there was any Palo Verde or Mesquite in there, but couldn't really tell as it looked like that when I left. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Note (as far as I know) I suspected you might have somewhat to say on the matter. We had a full stop accident with traffic directed through that same stretch Saturday when I went to Cookeville. You are accurately describing my trip Saturday... Buy the upgraded gps with accident preditions.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Note (as far as I know) I suspected you might have somewhat to say on the matter. We had a full stop accident with traffic directed through that same stretch Saturday when I went to Cookeville. You are accurately describing my trip Saturday... Buy the upgraded gps with accident preditions.


I don't think I need GPS for that. My phone has it, but I didn't know it at the time. It wasn't until I was about 15 miles oustide of Ozark, Missouri that I decided to take a country road instead of the main highways. When I turned south off Highway 60, I noticed that my phone screen had a very small dot in the middle of the road. I continued on until the phone locator(my position) was just about to make contact with the dot. There it was, a USPS truck upside down at a creek crossing with 2 other USPS trucks parked in the lanes with the drivers directing traffic. The local law enforcement was non existent. I don't know how long that situation took place, but I sailed through with less than a 30 second wait.

From then on I used my phone and my GPS. I could see where there was construction, or a traffic slowdown, and when I got to the location, the markers on my phone were accurate. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Im a trucker and I use Google maps all day long. I know where I'm going but like Jerry said it shows construction, backups, speed traps etc. It's a very useful tool.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I was being a bit facetious when I said that about a gps that would predict accidents not show where they were... I was not trying do anything more than just have a minutes fun. I have those tools as well but didn't get around my traffic block either. 
Now back to our regular programming... the mail today only had a Penn state catalog. And some other stuff that wasn't wood related. That I may look at later...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> Im a trucker and I use Google maps all day long. I know where I'm going but like Jerry said it shows construction, backups, speed traps etc. It's a very useful tool.


I love when a passenger offers to use their GPS and I ask if it is set for commercial CDL mode and they just stare. I have had more than one occasion where they take you down a road you are over weight for or lack head clearance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> Im a trucker and I use Google maps all day long. I know where I'm going but like Jerry said it shows construction, backups, speed traps etc. It's a very useful tool.


Hey Greg,
Do truckers still use CD radios? Just wondered. With the invention of cell phones I would guess CD's went the way of the 8 track tape.


----------



## woodtickgreg

A lot of the trucks still have cd radios in them. I used to use mine for talking books. Cb radio is handy too, but I don't have either one in my city truck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> A lot of the trucks still have cd radios in them. I used to use mine for talking books. Cb radio is handy too, but I don't have either one in my city truck.


Doh! I meant CB radios, not CD's. Although, I suppose my comment about obsoletion still applies. I still have a cd player in my truck and use it sometimes when there's no radio signal or I get tired of idiotic commercials and talking heads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

DLJeffs said:


> Doh! I meant CB radios, not CD's. Although, I suppose my comment about obsoletion still applies. *I still have a cd player in my truck and use it sometimes when there's no radio signal or I get tired of idiotic commercials and talking heads.*


I've gone to youtube and made about 20 music playlists. I then synced my computer to my phone and when traveling, my phone is plugged into the radio which is now just an amplifier instead of a radio. No commercials or other distracting. Drawback is some spots in the US are remote and don't have phone signal off the freeways. And I haven't had an antenna on my truck for the last 15 years................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I got the replacement handle for my fly reel today. The previous one was a wooden handle on a metal spindle that shattered when I hooked that spinner shark. When it took off, the reel handle hit my hand and the wooden knob split.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I ordered a zero clearance insert for my table saw about 2 months ago. It finally came in and I got a phone call saying it had been shipped.
Problem is they shipped me a dado Insert and I already have that.



So another phone call and another week and they shipped me the zero clearance insert. Didn't ask for the mistake back, but now what do I do with 2 dado inserts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> I ordered a zero clearance insert for my table saw about 2 months ago. It finally came in and I got a phone call saying it had been shipped.
> Problem is they shipped me a dado Insert and I already have that.
> View attachment 217900
> So another phone call and another week and they shipped me the zero clearance insert. Didn't ask for the mistake back, but now what do I do with 2 dado inserts?
> View attachment 217901


Save it for an.extra wide mounting insert. You know those heavy blades that hold 3 teeth and allow you to run quarter round and cove mounding and screen bead on your tablesaw...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sell it on flea-bay...?...


----------



## Tom Smart

An online seconds sale last week at Lee Valley. Picked up this dove tail saw.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Sweet!


----------



## Tom Smart

No, Veritas.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Barb

I got my new makers marks. I like this much better than the previous clear one I was using. :)

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Barb said:


> I got my new makers marks. I like this much better than the previous clear one I was using. :)
> 
> View attachment 218893


Is it self adhesive, or do you add the glue? I'd like to get some for my turnings, but I would need to have a hole in the center for the finials I'm going to turning into all my pieces I get when I start turning again. Shoulda never went to Waco cuz I have less than 2 hours on a lathe since.......... Jerry(in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Barb

Nubsnstubs said:


> Is it self adhesive, or do you add the glue? I'd like to get some for my turnings, but I would need to have a hole in the center for the finials I'm going to turning into all my pieces I get when I start turning again. Shoulda never went to Waco cuz I have less than 2 hours on a lathe since.......... Jerry(in Tucson)


You have to add the glue. This is the guy I got them from. He's very easy to work with and I think his prices are fair. He cuts them on a cnc so he might be able to cut in the hole you need. https://www.etsy.com/shop/vonHanke?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=796285253

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DLJeffs

I got a 10mm low profile stripping guide so I can finish the 6wt fly rod I'm making for a buddy. It's the little things that make me happy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

You southern boys won't get this but the northerners will.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> You southern boys won't get this but the northerners will.
> View attachment 219062


you ain't kidd'n!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

woodtickgreg said:


> You southern boys won't get this but the northerners will.
> View attachment 219062


You're right!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

woodtickgreg said:


> You southern boys won't get this but the northerners will.
> View attachment 219062


you are correct i have no idea what that is about


----------



## JerseyHighlander

woodtickgreg said:


> I ordered a zero clearance insert for my table saw about 2 months ago. It finally came in and I got a phone call saying it had been shipped.
> Problem is they shipped me a dado Insert and I already have that.
> View attachment 217900
> So another phone call and another week and they shipped me the zero clearance insert. Didn't ask for the mistake back, but now what do I do with 2 dado inserts?
> View attachment 217901


Why not just make the zero clearance inserts? We always made them from 5/8" MDF. Even got fancy once in a while and drilled out four holes for Allen set screws to level them but you could usually do fine with a few pieces of masking tape &/or a chip of formica.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

woodtickgreg said:


> You southern boys won't get this but the northerners will.
> View attachment 219062


Getting the snow blower ready?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

JerseyHighlander said:


> Getting the snow blower ready?


Apparently, you ain't Southern.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

JerseyHighlander said:


> Why not just make the zero clearance inserts? We always made them from 5/8" MDF. Even got fancy once in a while and drilled out four holes for Allen set screws to level them but you could usually do fine with a few pieces of masking tape &/or a chip of formica.



The inserts for the Laguna are kind complex, not simple like my craftsman was. Just easier to buy one at this time, got lots of other things I've been working on.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Compliments of UPS. We run the roughest ship in the shipping business!

I can't believe this thing wasn't damaged and all the parts where there.
Here's a pretty good hit......



Massive hole in the top...... handle blown out and tape seam popped.......



So big you can see the motor........



Dropped on this corner pretty hard, blew the box out and cracked the foam.



Same corner on the bottom......



Block of foam on top was cracked in half.



And these idiots just left it at my house, no signature, and no way they would deliver it to a ups store, believe me I tried very hard for that.
But amazingly it appears to be undamaged and all the parts are there, pure luck is all.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner

This is nuts. I’m thinking of a few choice words.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## drycreek

Shipping by usps, FedEx, and etc has become as dependable as a methhead in my opinion. Have a generator setting 21 miles from the house and FedEx 
hasn’t giving a delivery date yet nor can I go pick it up. By the way been sitting there now for five days.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## DLJeffs

What the hell? UPS hires the guys who flunk out of airport luggage handling school? You're making me nervous. I just sent a fly rod I built to a buddy via UPS. The two ladies in the store were great and brought out extra tape and packing paper to make sure it wouldn't rattle around in the box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Looks like the box my lathe came in 4 years ago. Of course I wasn't as lucky as you, mine had chunks of cast iron missing off the feet on the tailstock end.


----------



## woodtickgreg

The sad part is that in todays times you just cant go to the store and get what you want, you have to order it and most times wait weeks or months for it to arrive. And then it goes through the shipping company and they carelesly handle it like this. I bet if it was their item they would treat it differently. I think I got lucky this time, but I haven't had the chance to check everything out on it yet. But from the initial exam it looks to be ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Nice thing with my lathe, I didn't have to deal with UPS, just emailed some pictures to the vendor. They shipped another the next day and issued a return pickup for the same day as the new delivery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Barb said:


> You have to add the glue. This is the guy I got them from. He's very easy to work with and I think his prices are fair. He cuts them on a cnc so he might be able to cut in the hole you need. https://www.etsy.com/shop/vonHanke?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=796285253


That's the same guy I got my branding iron from, good guy to deal with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drycreek

drycreek said:


> Shipping by usps, FedEx, and etc has become as dependable as a methhead in my opinion. Have a generator setting 21 miles from the house and FedEx
> hasn’t giving a delivery date yet nor can I go pick it up. By the way been sitting there now for five days.


Well the update to day was it would be delivered by 8 tonight at 6 the FedEx truck arrived, drivers load list stated he had a package to deliver but there was no package on board. Would be kind of hard to lose a 99 lb 28x18x19 package.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## DLJeffs

drycreek said:


> Well the update to day was it would be delivered by 8 tonight at 6 the FedEx truck arrived, drivers load list stated he had a package to deliver but there was no package on board. Would be kind of hard to lose a 99 lb 28x18x19 package.


That sounds exactly the same as when we ordered a new oven from Costco. We got multiple emails confirming delivery day and telling us what to do if we wanted to haul the old one away, etc. That day arrived and we got a phone call from a lady in Georgia asking us how we liked our oven. I told her I don't know, it isn't here. She gave me some platitude and hung up. Later that evening we get an email saying they don't know where our oven is. I called Costco customer service and complained I had already removed the old over per their instructions so now what was I supposed to do. They ended up finding the oven in their warehouse when they thought it was on the truck. Not sure how that can happen when they bar code read everything.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mike Hill

JerseyHighlander said:


> Getting the snow blower ready?


Ok, what purpose are they? Snowblower - I ain't never seen!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

woodtickgreg said:


> Compliments of UPS. We run the roughest ship in the shipping business!
> 
> I can't believe this thing wasn't damaged and all the parts where there.
> Here's a pretty good hit......
> 
> Massive hole in the top...... handle blown out and tape seam popped.......
> View attachment 219128
> So big you can see the motor........
> 
> Dropped on this corner pretty hard, blew the box out and cracked the foam.
> 
> Same corner on the bottom......
> 
> Block of foam on top was cracked in half.
> 
> And these idiots just left it at my house, no signature, and no way they would deliver it to a ups store, believe me I tried very hard for that.
> But amazingly it appears to be undamaged and all the parts are there, pure luck is all.


Two years ago I stopped any and all purchasing from several large companies that use only UPS (Useless Parcel Service) for their delivery. The level of incompetence at the local UPS warehouse is astounding. I admit it, I'm an oddball, I'll go out of my way to find stuff more locally, walk in and buy it, create a relationship with a business owner.
If I have to order it and a company has the option to choose Fedex or Post Office, I'll choose one of those and sure, they both have their occasional problems but it's the exception rather than the rule. If it's an important package and the company doesn't offer Fedex or USPS, I go elsewhere. And I've found a number of smaller, family operated businesses I'd rather buy from anyway by doing this. I won't even look at Amazon anymore. It's become a "vote with your dollars" kind of world.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

@JerseyHighlander Trust me if I could have gone to a store here and purchased this thing I would have, none in stock anywhere. Around here the usps isn't any better. If Amazon delivers it themselves I usually don't have a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

woodtickgreg said:


> @JerseyHighlander Trust me if I could have gone to a store here and purchased this thing I would have, none in stock anywhere. Around here the usps isn't any better. If Amazon delivers it themselves I usually don't have a problem.


Sadly, more and more this is the way we're going to have to do business. I hate buying anything I can't put my hands on first.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

JerseyHighlander said:


> Fedex or USPS,


It's amazing watching the goings on at the Memphis International FedEx hub that anything gets where it is going. FedEx time is 9 pm to 6 am. Seems like only Beale street and FedEx hub is open after 9. Most of the stuff happens then. Flights landing and taking off every 45 seconds or so. The tarmac is lit up better than a NFL stadium - all these little walking ants and driving ants all over the place. Simply amazing!


----------



## JerseyHighlander

woodtickgreg said:


> @JerseyHighlander Trust me if I could have gone to a store here and purchased this thing I would have, none in stock anywhere. Around here the usps isn't any better. If Amazon delivers it themselves I usually don't have a problem.


Not trying to beat a dead horse here, just discussion & my own curiosity. I see you did manage to find the corded version, which if I remember was a primary difficulty. I've got a few dealers of various sorts around here that, if they don't have what I want in stock, they'll bring it in, more often than not, with no obligation to buy it. They call me when it's in, I go down and take it out of the box, play with it and if it's not what I thought, they'll just put it on the shelf. 

So my curiosity as to if I've found anyplace you didn't already know about and maybe someone else will get something useful from this; 
In my own obsession to find other sources than MegaCorp & the like, I've often wound up on a manufacturer's web site, which usually has a link to find all their dealers/distributors (Where to Buy) in my area. It's lead me to find a number of outfits I never new existed, within a reasonable range from me.

For your area using Makita USA's site I came up with 30 hits just within a 25 mile radius. Nearly 3/4 of them are Garbage Depot, which I personally disregard automatically, but some others;









Power Tools Sales | Saws and Drills | Livonia, MI


Marsh Power Tools in Livonia and Brighton, MI offers high-quality power tools from leading manufacturers. Come in today to explore our large selection.




www.marshpower.com





FASTENERS INC.
1605 PROGRESS DRIVE
MADISON HEIGHTS, MI 48071






Performance Line Tool Center offering great prices on quality tools with great service and dependability.


Performance Line Tool Center carries over a wide variet of over 7,000 tools, the majority of which offer free shipping. Value, quality and dependability, are the foundation of our company.




www.performancetoolcenter.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Fastners Inc isn't really much of a power tool store. And I did call Marsh, they had a floor model and wouldn't order another new in the box.
I did not check with performance though. We used to have all kinds off tool stores here, but the big box stores killed most of them off. Home depot is a makita dealer, kinda, but there website said out of stock.
And I called makita and they didn't have any in stock either and wouldn't have any until end of December or January so a dealer wouldn't have been able to order one anyway.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Yah the big box stores are good at that. Primary reason why I avoid them at all costs. I was actually shocked the number of Home Depots you had in a 25 mile radius, didn't think anyplace had NJ beat for that title but you had a good 15 or more over my area.

Enough about the dead horse... I assume you've played with the saw a bit? It looks drool worthy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nope haven't played with it yet. 12 hour days at work. Hopefully this weekend.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

Ordered this a couple of weeks ago when Rockler was having a heck of a sale. It will go in the new workshop I will be building early next year. Chuck

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Barb

Nature Man said:


> Ordered this a couple of weeks ago when Rockler was having a heck of a sale. It will go in the new workshop I will be building early next year. Chuck
> 
> View attachment 219232


Very cool! I need one of these too. :)


----------



## Mike Hill

Well, Lil Mikey isn't one to set back and get outdone! He has taken note of the number of rifle cartridge pens being made. Then he thought - Why not...... And then these showed up in the mail. Now if anyone knows of a pen kit that would fit!!!





Cannot find my blue lighter, so decided on another way to show that these are NOT 22 shorts!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Well, Lil Mikey isn't one to set back and get outdone! He has taken note of the number of rifle cartridge pens being made. Then he thought - Why not...... And then these showed up in the mail. Now if anyone knows of a pen kit that would fit!!!
> 
> View attachment 219381
> 
> Cannot find my blue lighter, so decided on another way to show that these are NOT 22 shorts!
> 
> View attachment 219382



I got one of them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gdurfey

Really scary to think if you are a bad guy, sitting in a tank and one of these Wart Hogs pops up over the hill able to dispense about 62 of those per second!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Really scary to think if you are a bad guy, sitting in a tank and one of these Wart Hogs pops up over the hill able to dispense about 62 of those per second!!!!!!


Yep to that - I don't think having that much depleted uranium whizzing around would be much fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thought I'd give this a try. I ordered online from rockler. It was $59 shipped free.
It's definitely high quality. I also like the fact that the fittings just screw onto the hose, no clamps!
The only thing I didn't like was they shipped it just like this, didn't even bother to put it in another box and ups just leaves it on your porch. I peeled the shipping labels off for the pics.









And it fits my 40 year old shop vac perfectly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

woodtickgreg said:


> Thought I'd give this a try. I ordered online from rockler. It was $59 shipped free.
> It's definitely high quality. I also like the fact that the fittings just screw onto the hose, no clamps!
> View attachment 219527View attachment 219528View attachment 219529View attachment 219530
> And it fits my 40 year old shop vac perfectly.
> View attachment 219531


Will have to keep that in mind. Those look easy to use for several applications

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Will have to keep that in mind. Those look easy to use for several applications


Yup, they will even form to odd sized dust port shapes like rectangular ports, etc. I can see myself hooking this up to my r.o.s. and a smaller vacuum.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I ordered a new pair of Levi 501 jeans the other day, direct from Levi. The fit is fine but the fabric has changed. It's not as heavy and it's somewhat stretchy. They were advertised as "original 501's". I prefer 501's because buttons are way safer than zippers and as far as I know, 501's are the only button fly blue jeans out there. But this pair is not original, that's for sure. Time will tell of the durability also changed but I suspect it has. I'll never understand why people want to "fix" something that isn't broken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

I used to only get "ballroom" carpenter jeans from Duluth Trading. You know, the company that advertises clothing for the outdoor, tough, hardworking people. They have changed the fabric by cutting the weight of cotton used and added *spandex* to it. That's just what I want in work jeans, something that will melt on my leg if it gets welding splatter, or brushes against anything hot.

Needless to say, don't buy anything from them anymore. Almost every style of pants/jeans they sell now has spandex.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

"Spandex" for fat Americans, and yoga pants that should never be on a fat chick, lol.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> I used to only get "ballroom" carpenter jeans from Duluth Trading. You know, the company that advertises clothing for the outdoor, tough, hardworking people. They have changed the fabric by cutting the weight of cotton used and added *spandex* to it. That's just what I want in work jeans, something that will melt on my leg if it gets welding splatter, or brushes against anything hot.
> 
> Needless to say, don't buy anything from them anymore. Almost every style of pants/jeans they sell now has spandex.


Tim, I tried to purchase a pair of fire hose as the pandemic was taking hold at the Spokane store. Unfortunately they didn’t have my size. I had been wearing Carhartt brand. I recently noticed that my Carhartt’s are becoming a little snug lately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

I've more or less switched to Carhartt. Their flannel lined carpenter jeans are all I wear this time of year. Bonus is I have been able to get factory seconds from Sierra at a significant discount.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> I've more or less switched to Carhartt. Their flannel lined carpenter jeans are all I wear this time of year. Bonus is I have been able to get factory seconds from Sierra at a significant discount.


I loaded up on Carhartt Tee’s at the Sierra in Reno. Wish I had bought more.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well after my first tryout of the gopro I saw the need for a couple more accessories with some Christmas gift cards. I ordered a mic kit and a light for it



And for the mitersaw station I got this very cool vacuum switch off Amazon. I also like that it's very small in size. Only negative I see so far is that it has a very short cord, but for where I intend to put it that's not going to be an issue.



It has settings for how long it will run after the saw trigger is released. And it was cheaper and had better reviews than the well known name brands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Woodtick Video Productions. Now all you need are booth babes in bikinis.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> I've more or less switched to Carhartt. Their flannel lined carpenter jeans are all I wear this time of year. Bonus is I have been able to get factory seconds from Sierra at a significant discount.



I have a bunch of them too. Even the lighter weight Holter jeans. Those are good in the summer. I use em at work welding and they haven't lit up on me....yet.
And just recently some new Levis.
And I have a few pairs of Berne carpenter jeans too. They have big pockets on both sides of the legs. Good for pliers. Same with the flannel lined ones too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

ripjack13 said:


> I have a bunch of them too. Even the lighter weight Holter jeans. Those are good in the summer. I use em at work welding and they haven't lit up on me....yet.
> And just recently some new Levis.
> And I have a few pairs of Berne carpenter jeans too. They have big pockets on both sides of the legs. Good for pliers. Same with the flannel lined ones too....


I actually did find 100% cotton Levi 501's on their web site. You have to look for them and scroll down on each type to check the detail specifications. But they do make the old 100% cotton style.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner

Received a resupply of sandpaper from Klingspor. The last order lasted at least 11 years. The box made clear across the country without being stolen or overly abused.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I bought one of those boxes at a garage sale. Awesome stuff! I'd buy it again. I use it in the wood shop and for metal work on the lathe.


----------



## William Tanner

woodtickgreg said:


> I bought one of those boxes at a garage sale. Awesome stuff! I'd buy it again. I use it in the wood shop and for metal work on the lathe.


I passed up on some single rolls at an estate sale this winter. Don’t know why I did this. Three of use bought about 30 lathe gouges for the club. I did come away with an almost new large spindle roughing gouge. The deceased was into turning pretty serious. It appears no one in the club knew him. Had a large homemade lathe.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings

William Tanner said:


> Received a resupply of sandpaper from Klingspor. The last order lasted at least 11 years. The box made clear across the country without being stolen or overly abused.
> 
> View attachment 221504
> 
> View attachment 221505


Yep, that is a great deal!!


----------



## William Tanner

I need to get pens and some other things for sale in the gallery. I was down to one pen kit so I ordered some more. Lucky to have some cherry and maple burl left from my last visit to @Mike1950.Probably going to need some more wood before I’m done.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

this fell out of a FedEx package. I havent verified yet but I suspect @Mike Hill of doing this to a cherry thin that dropped into his trunk last time he was through...
Thanks. Mind naming that finish now that we see it done?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Yep, those two rather straggly thins. I suspected they were cherry, but not fer shur! That one had Saicos Ground Oil Extra Thin with Saico Hardwax Oil Gloss on top. The small one just had the Saico Hardwax Oil Gloss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I wasn't home. That picture was sent to me at work.

here is the smaller fish.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike Hill



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man thats very cool  it's one of those the wood told you what it wanted to be.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Hats showed up today!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

ripjack13 said:


> Hats showed up today!!!!
> 
> View attachment 224592


So how do we pay for them, chunks of wood sent to the Ripjack homestead?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

JerseyHighlander said:


> So how do we pay for them, chunks of wood sent to the Ripjack homestead?


As much as I want to say yes to that, Mrs rip would not be happy with more wood showing up.
I'll make a topic for em this week.
Paypal or money order worked for me in the past. So most likely them again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

That's awesome!!! Wooooo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

JerseyHighlander said:


> View attachment 224948


Love your gouges and draw knives. ---- ohhh ---- there is a hat involved! They type I wanted - but I won't be carrying a grudge or anything!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got my hats too! What's up with the purple bag? Lol


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mike Hill said:


> Love your gouges and draw knives. ---- ohhh ---- there is a hat involved! They type I wanted - but I won't be carrying a grudge or anything!


I think you've beaten me to more than a couple wood deals over the years so I'm calling it even, though I reserve the right to taunt you with the hat in several future postings...  I was intent on the blue ripstop but they were all claimed by the time I logged in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Touche'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Got my hats too! What's up with the purple bag? Lol


They were cheaper than the white ones by $5!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, now I know what was meant by the purple bag!!! I did get some rather odd stares walking down the hall with my purple bag. A purple bag at a construction office!!! EGADS! What is the world coming too?

But that hat shore does make me look rather good. Wish I had it back in young Lil Mikey's days - maybe them gurls woulda took notice! Probably not!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, have I ever told y'all that I like lacy things? Well, I do - and don't you go looking down your nose at me - you know you like lacy things too, especially when they look this purdy! Got em in the mail today.





Blocks for knife scales.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Woodhaul

Finally got 3 blade coring setup !

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's very cool! I need to get a coring system of some kind.


----------



## trc65

Got a surprise today. A while back I sent Barry @Wildthings some extra urchin shells so he could play around with casting them. 

Mail lady showed up today with a box from Barry with some of the results of his efforts.





Original shells on the left, then three forms he made from them and some of the results of his efforts. Some really cool looking castings, that I've already got ideas for projects with them.

This will also probably open a new rabbit hole for me as I'm going to have to try casting some since I now have forms.

Thanks Barry, some really cool stuff you've created.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 2


----------



## Woodhaul

woodtickgreg said:


> That's very cool! I need to get a coring system of some kind.


Ordered from Germany even with shipping cheaper than the 2 blade option on amazon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

I’m on limited internet access until I’m back at home Saturday. We’ll talk


----------



## woodtickgreg

Woodhaul said:


> Ordered from Germany even with shipping cheaper than the 2 blade option on amazon.


If you have a link for that post it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodhaul

drechlershop.de 
No clue how to post a link.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Maybe this?








WOODCUT Bowlsaver MAX3


The Woodcut Bowlsaver MAX3 is available for hand rest shank (mounting pin) diameter 1" (25.4mm), 30mm and 40 mm. Please select your preference.…




drechslershop.de

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Woodhaul

woodtickgreg said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOODCUT Bowlsaver MAX3
> 
> 
> The Woodcut Bowlsaver MAX3 is available for hand rest shank (mounting pin) diameter 1" (25.4mm), 30mm and 40 mm. Please select your preference.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drechslershop.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the place. Believe they had 4 more in stock. Think it was $570 total
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

A package from woodturninz arrived today!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart

T. Ben said:


> A package from woodturninz arrived today!!!
> 
> View attachment 226620


Fordite, yeah!


----------



## T. Ben

Tom Smart said:


> Fordite, yeah!


I’ve wanted a piece of this for awhile,very expensive=very careful!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

T. Ben said:


> I’ve wanted a piece of this for awhile,very expensive=very careful!!


Expensive indeed! Having worked several of these, Troy, my suggestion is not to use lathe tools. The Fordite will chip and delaminate. CA might be of help, but I found sanding them to shape the best method. I began with a stationary belt sander before putting the blank on the lathe to do final shaping and sizing with sandpaper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## T. Ben

Tom Smart said:


> Expensive indeed! Having worked several of these, Troy, my suggestion is not to use lathe tools. The Fordite will chip and delaminate. CA might be of help, but I found sanding them to shape the best method. I began with a stationary belt sander before putting the blank on the lathe to do final shaping and sizing with sandpaper.
> 
> View attachment 226636
> 
> View attachment 226637


What drill bit did you use? Awesome pens!!!


----------



## Tom Smart

Brad point bit, VERY slowly. Maybe even apply water to the bit to keep it cool. You don’t want to get it hot enough to melt the paint. It will grab the bit. And very easy at the back end so it doesn’t blow out the blank into chunks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Fordite - nice!

I've got a couple pieces to turn. I've had them for a while. I've been too chicken to turn them, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Sprung said:


> I've been too chicken to turn them,


Matt, listen to Nike! “Just do it!”

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Tom Smart said:


> Matt, listen to Nike! “Just do it!”



At this point I think I need to make sure I still know how to use the lathe first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

No, belt sander first.


----------



## Sprung

Tom Smart said:


> No, belt sander first.



Well, yeah. But at some point it will have to go on the lathe for finish sanding, etc. I bet I've ran my lathe less than 10 hours in the last 3 years, hence the needing to figure out how to use it first, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

got this package just in time to finish the little oil lamp for the contest. Didn't want to drill before I had the inserts in hand. Used craft supplies usa

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

She says "we" are going to make some pens for the 127 yardsale this summer...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65

2feathers Creative Making said:


> She says "we" are going to make some pens for the 127 yardsale this summer...


That just means she gets to pick the pen kits and the wood for you to use

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Bought a couple more reference samples from Gary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Starlink!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Starlink!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 227562
> 
> View attachment 227563
> 
> View attachment 227564


What is Starlink? Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey

Nature Man said:


> What is Starlink? Chuck


sorry, ....satellite internet service. Competitors are ViaSat and HughesNet. Just neither one have this technology are don't have the best reputation depending on where you are at. To upload, you still have to point to a tower if I understand correctly, or be near a tower. Starlink is another of the Elon Musk technologies. Small satellites orbiting earth launched by his his Space X rockets. Eventually enough satellites to provide the not cble connected world Internet access possibly.

amazing technology. I have also heard he is trying to adapt this technology to a phone service....would really make a change in teh world if he did.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Since I have Starlink, might as well get a doorbell. Watched a setup video and thought the box would be bigger with everything they said was included. Also bought the solar panel charger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man

Finally pulled the trigger on a Shelix Cutterhead for my Grizzly Jointer! Straight blades have always been a challenge to adjust properly. Hope I don’t encounter any problems installing it. Chuck

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think I may have done a thread on the install, it's pretty straight forward and not difficult to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Got this in the mail today. Still need to get one more. Price was $299 on Amazon. Pretty good bargain, they're usually around $349.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Actually, it’s what’s not in the mail. Amazon is usually pretty good, but this is a sealed empty mailer that’s supposed to contain my new calipers.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Mine is partially mail, partially Harbor Freight…. Receiver mount for winch came from Amazon as well, winch for front of truck, rear, flatbed trailer….. been thinking about doing this for about 10 years if not more

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I have an electric over manual that I have used several times as a manual. Been too lazy / busy / you name it. To hook the cables up. I see a happy back in your future!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tom Smart said:


> Actually, it’s what’s not in the mail. Amazon is usually pretty good, but this is a sealed empty mailer that’s supposed to contain my new calipers.
> 
> View attachment 229857


That's happened to Betty and I many times. They do fix it but kind of a bummer waiting for it all over again.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart

woodtickgreg said:


> That's happened to Betty and I many times. They do fix it but kind of a bummer waiting for it all over again.


Getting the replacement order placed was easy but it took me a bit to figure how to contact someone to tell them the package was actually empty. There is no box to check for "you sent me air". The automatic selections wanted the non-existent calipers returned or they would charge my credit card for them. Finally got it sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

That’s better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Tom Smart said:


> That’s better!
> 
> View attachment 229893
> 
> View attachment 229894


Nice looking...but am concerned; the scale looks a little funny to me...........


----------



## Mike Hill

Got a package today - thought it was wood - but found this instead. This may be better than wood - Thank you @Eric Rorabaugh!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

Sandpaper and a new gouge. Opening Friday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's just cardboard boxes, nothing to see here........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

woodtickgreg said:


> It's just cardboard boxes, nothing to see here........


Gouge and some of the sandpaper is for my student. He will be here Saturday not Friday and he can open the boxes. I,ll take a pic then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Bought two motion sensor outdoor lights to put in the back. Maybe a light suddenly coming on will cause those pesky deer to move on. I'll try to install them tomorrow without curling my hair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Bought two motion sensor outdoor lights to put in the back. Maybe a light suddenly coming on will cause those pesky deer to move on. I'll try to install them tomorrow without curling my hair.


until they get used to it!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> until they get used to it!


Funny you said that. I just finished a book entitled "Fuzz" by Mary Roach. It's about efforts people take when animals violate the 'rules'. She writes about deer, bears, birds, etc that become trash robbers, thieves, etc. In most cases, the mitigation efforts are effective only until the animals get used to it and realize it causes them no harm. I'll keep my sling shot and little can of rounded stones handy. That seems to work every time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

You'll put your eye out kid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Greenacres2

DLJeffs said:


> Funny you said that. I just finished a book entitled "Fuzz" by Mary Roach. It's about efforts people take when animals violate the 'rules'. She writes about deer, bears, birds, etc that become trash robbers, thieves, etc. In most cases, the mitigation efforts are effective only until the animals get used to it and realize it causes them no harm. I'll keep my sling shot and little can of rounded stones handy. That seems to work every time.


I spent about 4 months working from home in 2020, worst year we ever had for chipmunks. They figured out that a pellet rifle DID cause injury--so they started digging tunnels to just below the bird feeders so they didn't have to move across the surface. And when i say just below the feeders--you could drop a plumb bob from the rims of the feeders into a doorway!! How they learn that from their deceased relatives concerned me to the point of no longer watching the Walking Dead!! Two years later and i'm feeling like Carl Spackler!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, I had to look up who Carl Spackler is. - I was never a part of the cool crowd that knew stuff like that! 

The last two years have been the worst for chipmunks for me. It's because I upped my game in feeding the birds I'm sure. But watching them gives me a lot of joy. Couple the chippies with the moles and I have to say, my yard is well aerated! Now something is rooting around in parts of the yard. I'll have to put out a game camera to see if I also have an armadillo. Have never seen a live one near the neighborhood, but quite a few road dead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenacres2

Believe me, it was more like the cool nerds who knew stuff like that. The really cool kids didn't need tricked-out factoids to be cool!! 

Good luck with the critters!! First time i saw an armadillo in the wild was in Hill Country--curled up outside the tent door at sunrise. This carpetbagger almost headed back north that morning!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Greenacres2 said:


> --curled up outside the tent door at sunrise. This carpetbagger almost headed back north that morning!!


So that's all it takes!! Hmmmm

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Chipmunks, aka timber tigers, are the ninja pickpockets of the animal world. On that float trip, we knew they were around, we knew they stole food, we took precautions, and I still had a little bugger steal an entire cookie from off a rock right under my knee, less than an inch away from my skin. And I never saw it! The cookie probably weighed as much as that chipmunk and it still ran off with it.

And update: got my motion sensor lights installed and just went out to see if they work and check the sensitivity of the motion sensors. Looking good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Tanner

Here ‘tis. Sandpaper from The Sanding Glove and a 3/8 bowl gouge from Craft Supplies USA. Also, in the mail was 21 pairs of underwear. Feel a need to do that every ten years. Photos on request.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No thank you on the pics!!! This is one time "no pics, it didn't happen" doesn't need to happen!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65

William Tanner said:


> Here ‘tis. Sandpaper from The Sanding Glove and a 3/8 bowl gouge from Craft Supplies USA. Also, in the mail was 21 pairs of underwear. Feel a need to do that every ten years. Photos on request.
> 
> View attachment 230158


What, you only do laundry once every three weeks! .

Isn't that how it works, laundry is done when you run out of clean underwear!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs

"21 pairs of underwear."

You worried about underwear hoarders?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

William Tanner said:


> Here ‘tis. Sandpaper from The Sanding Glove and a 3/8 bowl gouge from Craft Supplies USA. Also, in the mail was 21 pairs of underwear. Feel a need to do that every ten years. Photos on request.
> 
> View attachment 230158


On sale? I need a few new pairs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

That's a years worth!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

Wildthings said:


> On sale? I need a few new pairs


Not on sale. Old ones were like tires that had no more miles in them. Amazon purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Greenacres2 said:


> First time i saw an armadillo in the wild was in Hill Country--curled up outside the tent door at sunrise. This carpetbagger almost headed back north that morning!!


Awwww! They are fun to play with - well, at least chase around a field! Some parts of Texas don't have much else to do!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Greenacres2

Mike Hill said:


> Awwww! They are fun to play with - well, at least chase around a field! Some parts of Texas don't have much else to do!


Well, if i recall correctly, Jose Cuervo or one of his relatives may have been hanging around the campfire night before. That year of traveling to and from Texas was a great time.
Earl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

I never need an excuse to buy another book by Richard Raffan, but the current turning challenge was a good reason to pick this one up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SENC

just arrived... 2 beautiful slabs of curly mango and a stick of star apple/ciemeto - from the same indonesian seller as @hokie's.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Beautiful! If you end up with any scraps off that mango that are big enough to make a reel seat from keep me in mind please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hokie

Excitedly opened a shipment from Indonesia this afternoon only to find...





For whatever reason, each and every block is painted in matte white paint. hahaha. 

The two blocks pictured were sanded. You can see tearout still has white paint in the pitting. Ughh. On the left is what the seller called "kallapia" (also named "Celebica" by some sellers which leads me to believe it is likely _Kalappia celebica_) and on the right is "curly acacia". I wish I knew what variety of acacia.

Anyone have ideas about how to remove the paint without negatively impacting the wood itself and avoiding hours of sanding/trimming? Is there a safe and effective paint stripper worth recommending?

Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

I can only guess it is still green/wet and was painted to prevent checking? Regardless, that kallapia is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hokie

SENC said:


> I can only guess it is still green/wet and was painted to prevent checking? Regardless, that kallapia is beautiful!


I thought that might be a possible reason, but part of me thinks it might be to attract less scrutiny from wildlife/customs inspectors. I might ask out of curiosity. Either way, it's kind of annoying.
Agreed on the _Kalappia celebica_! Very cool figure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

I would give some Citristrip a try. Lot less nasty chemicals in it than the "good" aircraft paint strippers. Not used it, but worth a try vs trying to sand or trim everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SENC

What is the moisture content on the 2 you've stripped? If high, I'd be tempted to leave the others painted and see what the 2 exposed blanks do before stripping more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hokie

SENC said:


> What is the moisture content on the 2 you've stripped? If high, I'd be tempted to leave the others painted and see what the 2 exposed blanks do before stripping more.


Good idea. Using my pinless moisture meter, I am getting about 16-17% moisture on the acacia and a little less on the kalappia. Probably higher than you'd want to use right away, but I don't think they'd be at risk of self-destructing through uncontrolled drying either at this point. I'd be willing to remove the paint on a bunch to see what happens. At least I could tell them apart! haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

No wood, but a 2 seat kayak. Wife loves purple and this is a special one year color. Anything to sell the idea!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's a nice yak

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Interesting - what are the T-slots for on the gunnels? Can you install a bimini top or something? Outirggers?


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Interesting - what are the T-slots for on the gunnels? Can you install a bimini top or something? Outirggers?


All types of accessories: paddle holder, rod holders, cup holders, camera mounts, fish finders, etc. The red ones in the middle is a new 3-sided mount the company introduced.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

A Jackson!!! Good choice. Good Tennessee product! Hope you get to use it a lot!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Finally my his and hers spoon knives (actually right and left handed) arrived along with some torrified maple.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike Hill said:


> Finally my his and hers spoon knives (actually right and left handed) arrived along with some torrified maple.
> 
> View attachment 231465


Those are cool. Are they custom made?


----------



## Nature Man

Mike Hill said:


> Finally my his and hers spoon knives (actually right and left handed) arrived along with some torrified maple.
> 
> View attachment 231465


Think we need to see some of your carvings now. Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nature Man said:


> Think we need to see some of your carvings now. Chuck




these 2 are courtesy of @Mike Hill . I haven't any bowls or other but his 2d relief bas is up to snuff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

2feathers Creative Making said:


> View attachment 231473these 2 are courtesy of @Mike Hill . I haven't any bowls or other but his 2d relief bas is up to snuff.


I remember those!  Very cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

woodtickgreg said:


> Those are cool. Are they custom made?


Not really. Came from Ukraine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Think we need to see some of your carvings now. Chuck


You mean, I actually have to do something with them rather than just put on the shelf and admire them?

Just about to get back to this "finial" that my wife asked me to do. It has advanced past this point, but still needs a lot of work. She had me a long list of honey-dos that took me away from it. Not too sure if the spoon knives will get a chance to be used on it. Trying to do this all with hand tools - well except for the initial turning on the lathe, but likely when having to do the details, probably have to resort to power - That SPF is not the finest in receiving detail work - tends to splinter and chip. It will be painted.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Not even in the shop and just added to the tools….

Reactions: Like 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

And I bought a house warming gift for the lathe!! Thanks Jerry @Nubsnstubs !!! Nice packing peanut as well!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Got mine a month ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Highly anticipated Michael Hosaluk‘s DVD arrived today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

William Tanner said:


> Highly anticipated Michael Hosaluk‘s DVD arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 232912
> 
> View attachment 232913


I must have missed your description of this DVD. What is it all about? Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Nature Man said:


> I must have missed your description of this DVD. What is it all about? Chuck


@Nature Man - Chuck, Read the pictures. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nature Man

Nubsnstubs said:


> @Nature Man - Chuck, Read the pictures. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks! Got that. I was wondering what Hosaluk was all about. Some woodworker or process I’ve never heard of. Chuck


----------



## trc65

Home | Michael Hosaluk







michaelhosaluk.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

In the world of woodturning, we could safely say he thinks outside the box and does some well executed pieces. Same can be said for his furniture, sculpture, drawings, and other art he also does!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bear Custom Builds

Just got a bunch of steel in the mail. A huge thanks to @vegas urban lumber for sending it to me. Hoping to turn it into a bunch of adze’s. I might try to do some hatchets too, but I think they are a bit small for that. Overall, a really nice haul.



64 lbs of steel should last me for quite a while

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Bear Custom Builds said:


> Just got a bunch of steel in the mail. A huge thanks to @vegas urban lumber for sending it to me. Hoping to turn it into a bunch of adze’s. I might try to do some hatchets too, but I think they are a bit small for that. Overall, a really nice haul.
> View attachment 233292
> 64 lbs of steel should last me for quite a while


gotta love the medium flat rate box, well except your mailman is probably upset

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

vegas urban lumber said:


> gotta love the medium flat rate box, well except your mailman is probably upset


Most incredible part being that, between the off street parking and our house, lies 56 steps going up the side of the hill... He found the package halfway up the stairs. They usually leave even the light ones at the bottom...
Very generous of you to send that our way. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

JerseyHighlander said:


> Most incredible part being that, between the off street parking and our house, lies 56 steps going up the side of the hill... He found the package halfway up the stairs. They usually leave even the light ones at the bottom...
> Very generous of you to send that our way. Much appreciated.


glad it worked out, there's plenty more where that came from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Bear Custom Builds said:


> Just got a bunch of steel in the mail. A huge thanks to @vegas urban lumber for sending it to me. Hoping to turn it into a bunch of adze’s. I might try to do some hatchets too, but I think they are a bit small for that. Overall, a really nice haul.
> View attachment 233292
> 64 lbs of steel should last me for quite a while


A metal pounders dream!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

You must have reinforced that box somehow - doubled the bottom or completely wrapped in strapping tape? That's a lot of weight for a standard cardboard box with taped seams. I'm pretty sure the little volunteer lady (64lbs is over half her weight I think) who delivers our mail would have left that one at the P.O. and put one of those pink "go fetch it yourself" notices in our mailbox.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mike Hill said:


> Finally my his and hers spoon knives (actually right and left handed) arrived along with some torrified maple.
> 
> View attachment 231465


Them are some pretty spoon knives there... be interested to see how they work. Were there other profiles from that maker?


----------



## JerseyHighlander

DLJeffs said:


> You must have reinforced that box somehow - doubled the bottom or completely wrapped in strapping tape? That's a lot of weight for a standard cardboard box with taped seams. I'm pretty sure the little volunteer lady (64lbs is over half her weight I think) who delivers our mail would have left that one at the P.O. and put one of those pink "go fetch it yourself" notices in our mailbox.


He reinforced the he_ _ outa that box! Must have used an entire roll of packing tape... the cardboard was just there as a filler.  Obviously an astute student of the postal service employees's antics.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs

JerseyHighlander said:


> He reinforced the he_ _ outa that box! Must have used an entire roll of packing tape... the cardboard was just there as a filler.  Obviously an astute student of the postal service employees's antics.


They train with the airport luggage handlers and a group of very large angry gorillas.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

New knives for my planer. Bought the set from Infinity, hoping that they will perform as well as I've read people say they do. OEM knives haven't seemed to last very long...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> New knives for my planer. Bought the set from Infinity, hoping that they will perform as well as I've read people say they do. OEM knives haven't seemed to last very long...


I've run quite a bit of pallet wood through my dewalt planer and they are holding up much better than the stock dewalt blades. They are a little thicker too. I think just better quality in general.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Nature Man

Sprung said:


> New knives for my planer. Bought the set from Infinity, hoping that they will perform as well as I've read people say they do. OEM knives haven't seemed to last very long...


Please be sure to give us a follow up report on these. A source for good planer blades would be very helpful. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Not exactly in the mail, but I hit one Black Friday sale……and didn’t care about the sale. Just wanted to get out even knowing how crazy it might be.

Had not been in Woodcraft for sometime. I did look at the sale flyer and the impulse hit me hard.

pictures following, give me a minute.








The peppermills were a reminder from @Bean_counter the Bosch was the impulse. My next couple of projects will require pocket screws in tight places and I think this might be a good solution for those and future projects. I don’t need the big batteries, this is not for major projects and such like construction. Will review later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Garry, make sure you get the warranty registered for the Bosch right away. The batteries are known for their failure rate. I don't have the 5 in 1, but rather the basic drill with those same 12v batteries. One battery lasted less than a month, the other has been fine. If I recall about $30 for a battery, if you don't have the warranty registered.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Alright!!! Stocking up!


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Garry, make sure you get the warranty registered for the Bosch right away. The batteries are known for their failure rate. I don't have the 5 in 1, but rather the basic drill with those same 12v batteries. One battery lasted less than a month, the other has been fine. If I recall about $30 for a battery, if you don't have the warranty registered.


I was concerned about the battery and didn’t do any research. I just liked the size and versatility for my upcoming projects. Thanks for the info.


----------



## trc65

In spite of potential battery issues, they are a great sized tool for around the house. I use mine all the time and would get one again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I have forgotten where I posted some info, but I was on business in Oklahoma City just over a month ago, ran up to Woodcraft and found incredible claro walnut turning blocks. I bought 6, stuffed them into my bag and flew home. Well, given the price, I cant get them out of my mind.

Called that Woodcraft store after I saw the price for them at my local store. Well, they still had them at the same price in OK City so I ordered a bunch. Luckily we aren’t further away, that box was rupturing. Horrible packing job, but it made it.

I have a picture of one turned down in the ”Shop” thread……. These are going to make some great handles, pepper mills, etc. Very uneven, not square, but it’s okay. I will deal with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Those look like the ones they had At the TN Symposium. I could not help myself! They musta found a boatload of them cheap!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Those look like the ones they had At the TN Symposium. I could not help myself! They musta found a boatload of them cheap!


I was told there was someone had bought this huge amount of walnut to cut into veneer for a car company supplier and the order did not go through. The company had to liquidate the walnut and Woodcraft ended up with pallets of the stuff for all of their stores.

Or so the story goes from the OK City Woodcraft guy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner

Arrived this morning from @Mike1950. Oh boy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

William Tanner said:


> Arrived this morning from @Mike1950. Oh boy.
> 
> View attachment 234711


Beautiful! What are you going to make with it? Please be sure to post pics. Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs

William Tanner said:


> Arrived this morning from @Mike1950. Oh boy.
> 
> View attachment 234711


I want your stool Bill. You can send it with or without the burl. Thanks


----------



## William Tanner

William Tanner said:


> Arrived this morning from @Mike1950. Oh boy.
> 
> View attachment 234711


The current plan is Christmas ornaments with dye. Getting late for this year.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

DLJeffs said:


> I want your stool Bill. You can send it with or without the burl. Thanks


The burl stays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> The burl stays.
> 
> View attachment 234734
> 
> View attachment 234735
> 
> View attachment 234736
> 
> View attachment 234737
> 
> View attachment 234738


I like the square base, more room to put big feet.


----------



## William Tanner

Gdurfey said:


> I like the square base, more room to put big feet.


If I ditched this stool, I wouldn’t have a flat space to work. Need to straighten up a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

William Tanner said:


> The burl stays.
> 
> View attachment 234734
> 
> View attachment 234735
> 
> View attachment 234736
> 
> View attachment 234737
> 
> View attachment 234738


Dang it! Is there crying allowed on Woodbarter?


----------



## Wildthings

William Tanner said:


> The burl stays.
> 
> View attachment 234734
> 
> View attachment 234735
> 
> View attachment 234736
> 
> View attachment 234737
> 
> View attachment 234738


Need a tape measure for relativity


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Courtland It's here! Usps sucks! It was supposed to be here Friday but went back and forth between 2 post offices. Then they sent me a text and said it would be Monday, then they delivered it today which is Sunday. The box had a big hole in it but all the pieces where ther, 2 bushings and 2 pins. This thing is heavy!



I put it on my lathe just to see how it looked for size and all. I will have to re set it up to lower it as my swing is less than yours.



This thing is solid and very well made. Now I need to find the time to make some chisels for it.



Thanks for the curly packing peanuts!

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man

Can't wait to see what you will make with this new handy dandy tool! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

William Tanner said:


> The burl stays.
> 
> View attachment 234734
> 
> View attachment 234735
> 
> View attachment 234736
> 
> View attachment 234737
> 
> View attachment 234738


Nice!! YOu even polished it up for me. When should I expect it to arrive? Thanks for those pics - Sears has that stool on sale for $59 so I sent the link to my kids and wife, as a subtle hint, you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Nice!! YOu even polished it up for me. When should I expect it to arrive? Thanks for those pics - Sears has that stool on sale for $59 so I sent the link to my kids and wife, as a subtle hint, you know.


Sure wish we still had a Sears store around. Wonder if Lowes has the stool. I have to get one to honor my uncle. He and Dad both worked at Sears (in San Antonio - the one on SW Military Drive - I think!) in their hayday! Dad started out selling garden supplies and ended up managing a store. Uncle Monroe - don't know how he started, but retired as a Regional Manager for appliances. Craftsman (well Sears overall) had their iron-clad money-back guarantee. Right! Well, there were no pass-thru retailing - Sears bought, warehoused, and distributed all they sold - it was normal for the time. Retailers were a little different back then than what passes for them now. When a return came in, they put it in the back (since it had their name on it - they could not send it back to the manufacturer for a refund) and offered it to the employees who were given first chance to buy it at a deep discount - I think 15 cents on the dollar. Long-term employees with positions were also given a generous employee discount. Since many "returns" were "one-time" use purchases and had very little wear, with perseverance, one could obtain some great things at a great price. Of course, both of our houses were filled with Sears products. Now Uncle Monroe took it a step further than Dad. He bought and collected just about every Craftsman tool that they had at the time - both powered and hand. He had two garages. One attached to the house that was where the daily drives were housed at night. Then he had an standalone 5-car garage with an apartment built above. One garage spot had his RV (it was a big garage!. One spot had his boat and the other three had all the Craftsman tools and a few heavy, heavy, old timers that he inherited from his Dad. It was a rather special place for Lil Mikey to breath in that rarified tool air!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## William Tanner

Wildthings said:


> Need a tape measure for relativity


You got me there.


----------



## DLJeffs

Woo hoo, big heavy box from Sears arrived today. I think I got my Craftsmen's shop stool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

DLJeffs said:


> Woo hoo, big heavy box from Sears arrived today. I think I got my Craftsmen's shop stool.


Pics man we need pics!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Pics man we need pics!


'She Who Must Be Obeyed" says Do Not Open Until Christmas so you'll have to wait.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> 'She Who Must Be Obeyed" says Do Not Open Until Christmas so you'll have to wait.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> View attachment 234898


it's out of my control. she's a stickler for the rules.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Today I received a package from McFeely's. I was running low on a few sizes of Spax screws. Unfortunately Menards no longer carries the 1lb box size and it's not economical to buy the smaller package sizes. Since I needed to restock some sizes, I placed an order to restock all the sizes I use - should be good for at least a few years now. Grabbed some sanding discs in a couple sizes I was running low on as well.

My hope/plan is that this is the year of the shop - after minimal shop time for so long, I'm really hoping that this year I'm able to spend time out there and get into some projects. So I've been focusing on getting the shop ready to go, getting machine maintenance done, and restocking anything I'm low on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Pics man we need pics!


I'm living the good life now ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## William Tanner

Bandsaw blades from Supercut

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> I'm living the good life now ....
> 
> View attachment 235963


Love it!!!! Iff'n I wasn't such a restrained individual there would be some comments about shapely lines, being easy on the eyes, and caressability!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> Love it!!!! Iff'n I wasn't such a restrained individual there would be some comments about shapely lines, being easy on the eyes, and caressability!


and it goes up and down and round and round.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> and it goes up and down and round and round.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

